# Jim Wendler Worship and Obscure Exercises



## Gazhole (Jan 1, 2011)

So it's 2011 and time for a new training journal. The title pretty much sums up the last few months of training for me after discovering and falling in love with the 5/3/1 program and the insane results i've got over three cycles. Honestly, the last few months on this routine and i made more progress than i did in the rest of 2010.

My lifts have all gone up in weight, and in reps, and i've put on a fair amount of weight. In fact the only thing that's suffered a little is my conditioning. While i'm still fairly fit, im not in as good a condition as i can and want to be.

My strength (1RM) goals for 2011 are pretty simple:

Deadlift 220kg / 484lbs
Bench 140kg / 308lbs 
Squat 200kg / 440lbs
Military 100kg / 220lbs

I'm currently in the process of testing all these lifts, and i'll post the results soon. I think these goals are pretty damned achievable in 12 months. If i surpass these numbers i'll try to get them all in the single session as if it were a powerlifting meet.

As well as this, i'm still thinking about giving powerlifting a go once my degree program is finished at university. This may sound like a cop-out but for me it isnt that at all. I have no car, can't afford to run one, and have a job as well as full time lectures. While i could probably fit it in, it would be stupid of me in my last year to let this distract me. So in the latter half of the year we'll see what happens!

Now, the big one for at least the first part of the year is my conditioning. I'll be training twice a week with 5/3/1 and weights, and twice a week for conditioning/GPP. Ill be doing this in conjunction with a more restricted diet to see if my abs are still there after all this time.

My next program looks like this:

SQUAT DAY:
1. Squats 5/3/1
2. Deficit Deadlifts 4x10
3. Hip Thrusts 3x10
4. Pullups 4x10
5. Trap Bar Shrugs 3x15

MILITARY DAY:
1. Military Press 5/3/1
2. Dumbell Bench 4x10
3. Single Arm Strict DB Press 3x10
4. Axel Bent Over Rows 4x10
5. Face Pulls 3x15

DEADLIFT DAY:
1. Deadlifts 5/3/1
2. Box Squats 4x10
3. Rack Pulls 3x10
4. Pullups 4x10
5. Trap Bar Shrugs 3x15

BENCH DAY:
1. Bench Press 5/3/1
2. Push Press 4x10
3. Bench Lockouts 3x10
4. Axel Bent Over Rows 4x10
5. Face Pulls 3x15

And the split:

Week 1, 3, 5 - Squat/GPP/Off/Military/GPP/Off/Off
Week 2, 4, 6 - Deads/GPP/Off/Bench/GPP/Off/Off

One thing id like some suggestions on is GPP things. I have a few things like the clean + press workout i told Juggernaut about recently. I also have tire flips, sandbag drills, and kettlebells. Any other suggestions are more than welcome.

So yeah, thats the scope of 2011 for me so far. Will be starting soon as i get back to Cardiff basically! Happy new year to all!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 1, 2011)

I applaud your decision to hold off on competing until through university.  Tough to do, I'm sure, but you'll be glad you did.  An extra few months to train, plus getting education out of the way.  It'll pay off.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 2, 2011)

Pylon said:


> I applaud your decision to hold off on competing until through university.  Tough to do, I'm sure, but you'll be glad you did.  An extra few months to train, plus getting education out of the way.  It'll pay off.



Thanks man  i think its the smart call, haha.

During this 1RM testing i've also figured out that im terrible at singles, so i've adapted the 5/3/1 program on Jim Wendler's advice (he's releasing a new book for 5/3/1 powerlifting and this is the run down of the changes):

1. Switch the 3x5 and 3x3 phases around so you'll do 3x3 first.
2. Don't rep-out on the 3x5 phase, only do the requisite reps.
3. On 3x3 and 5/3/1 phase add 1-3 heavy singles after the rep-out set.

I've adjusted my accessory sets to make way for the singles to make sure im never doing more than 20 sets per session total - i seem to respond best to 15-20 sets a session regardless of the frequency, haha.

So yeah, thats the program. I've come up with 4 GPP workouts now which should take about 30 minutes and include CV, grip, core, and arm work (basically stuff thats important but i couldn't fit into the main workouts).

Very excited about this program! Really happy with it


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 6, 2011)

1RM testing is going really well, just have Squat testing tomorrow and then i'll post up the results and my complete program for the next few months. Can't wait to get started on monday!!!

Also, did Good Mornings for the first time in like 2 years yesterday, and my hams don't like me very much right now. Jesus...


----------



## davegmb (Jan 6, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> 1RM testing is going really well, just have Squat testing tomorrow and then i'll post up the results and my complete program for the next few months. Can't wait to get started on monday!!!
> 
> Also, did Good Mornings for the first time in like 2 years yesterday, and my hams don't like me very much right now. Jesus...


 

I know i think good mornings hit the hamstrings like nothing else, much prefer them to RDL's


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> 1. Switch the 3x5 and 3x3 phases around so you'll do 3x3 first.
> 2. Don't rep-out on the 3x5 phase, only do the requisite reps.
> 3. On 3x3 and 5/3/1 phase add 1-3 heavy singles after the rep-out set.


Hey Gaz! Following this for sure. Your progress has been nothing short of amazing, anxious to see your 1 RM's.

I am doing 5/3/1 also. Those are some pretty big changes! I like the 1-3 singles afterwards on 3 x 3 and 5/3/1 days.... Sweet! Swapping the 3 x 5 and 3 x 3 days makes sense also. 3 x 3 is a big work day, then followed by 5 x 5 without the rep out, followed by the all out 5/3/1 day and some singles. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 7, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I know i think good mornings hit the hamstrings like nothing else, much prefer them to RDL's



Man, they were still killing me today during squats, haha. Ridiculous. Looking forward to what they're gonna do for me


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 7, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Gaz! Following this for sure. Your progress has been nothing short of amazing, anxious to see your 1 RM's.



Thanks a lot . 1RMs are in the next post, lol.



JerseyDevil said:


> I am doing 5/3/1 also. Those are some pretty big changes! I like the 1-3 singles afterwards on 3 x 3 and 5/3/1 days.... Sweet! Swapping the 3 x 5 and 3 x 3 days makes sense also. 3 x 3 is a big work day, then followed by 5 x 5 without the rep out, followed by the all out 5/3/1 day and some singles. Thanks for the heads up!



He's bringing out a book covering all this soon, but he outlined it like that in an article on T-Nation so i thought id give it a try! It looks really good! If you want to get better at singles without maxing out all the time like on a Westside style program you should give it a try.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 7, 2011)

Aaaaaand we're done with singles for a while. Its fun lifting heavy but they really drain the shit out of me so these will have to do for another 6 months or so. Really pleased with how i did, though 

All of these are my max singles, done with at most a lifting belt. No knee wraps, straps, gloves or any of that shit:

Deadlifts - 200kg / 440lbs
Squats - 180kg / 396lbs
Bench - 120kg / 264lbs
Military - 80kg / 176lbs

All performed at a bodyweight of 83kg / 182lbs. These are big improvements on all my previous maxes, but those were all performed at vastly different times and bodyweights. I also had shitty form on those old ones, whereas the new ones were pretty damned good.

Incredibly happy (im sure you can tell ). Gonna take the weekend off and start the new program on Monday. Will post the whole thing as a spreadsheet the same day i expect.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 7, 2011)

great numbers gaz, id be embarrassed to post my numbers next to it


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 7, 2011)

davegmb said:


> great numbers gaz, id be embarrassed to post my numbers next to it



Thanks Dave 

Never be embarrassed. If your maxes are the honest true products of your blood and sweat in the gym they're something to be proud of. The only thing anybody has any reason to get embarrassed about is piss poor form and ego lifting.

We have a board in our gym now listing everybody's maxes and everybody's goals. You can bet your ass i'm right in the middle of that group - theres some people way ahead of me, and others who im way ahead of, but they're up there, and its great to see that everybody actually HAS a goal.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2011)

Gaz, before I got sick this week, I tried doing hip thrusts...well the bar almost broke my dick. Not cool. 

Btw-how's the All Out?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Gaz, before I got sick this week, I tried doing hip thrusts...well the bar almost broke my dick. Not cool.
> 
> Btw-how's the All Out?



 yeah that happened to me the first time too, lol. Def need to hold the bar while you're doing them!

Will be trying All-Out for the first time on Monday for Deadlifts  gonna be a killer way to start the program! Will post my results including serving size with my workout report. Looking forward to it!

Hows your training going? The Battle at the Barn is in a few weeks, right?

Apparently theres a sub-200lbs strongman comp near me in July, think i'm gonna give it a shot!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2011)

My weights are comparable to what was needed in the 230 class. Problem is I'm 247. Fuck. I'm just going to keep getting stronger and biggggaaaaa.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 8, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> My weights are comparable to what was needed in the 230 class. Problem is I'm 247. Fuck. I'm just going to keep getting stronger and biggggaaaaa.





Onwards and upwards mofo!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 8, 2011)

So heres a complete breakdown of how i structured the new cycle of 5/3/1, it's in PDF format because that was easier. Enjoy!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry, we are unable to generate a view of the document at this time.
Please try again later.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 8, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> So heres a complete breakdown of how i structured the new cycle of 5/3/1, it's in PDF format because that was easier. Enjoy!


Wow Gaz, you are thorough!  Very helpful.

So on the singles, they are based on 90% of the 1 RM.  Looks like 5% less than 90% of 1 rep max, 90% of 1 rep max, 95% of 1 rep max. Is that right?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 9, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Wow Gaz, you are thorough!  Very helpful.
> 
> So on the singles, they are based on 90% of the 1 RM.  Looks like 5% less than 90% of 1 rep max, 90% of 1 rep max, 95% of 1 rep max. Is that right?



Something like that yeah, its annoying with kilograms cos you get weird numbers sometimes. Percentages always workout prettier in pounds, haha.

Its roughly the percentage breakdown that you said, but to make it easier i just did this:

- Take your top weight from the 5/3/1 max-rep set that day.
- For legs add 10lbs and do a single, add 10lbs and do another, add 10lbs and do a third.
- For upper body add 5lbs and do a single...etc etc.

That way the singles on 5/3/1 wave are heavier than the 3's wave, but they still should top out below your 90% 1RM on the first wave and between your 90% and true 1RM on the last wave.

Something like that anyway


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 10, 2011)

*5/3/1 Cycle 4 - Wave 1 - Workout A (Deadlifts)

**Deadlifts (Warmup):
*5 x 72.5kg / 159.5lbs
4 x 90kg / 198lbs
3 x 110kg / 242lbs

*Deadlifts (Work):
*3 x 127.5kg / 280.5lbs
3 x 145kg / 319lbs
8 x 162.5kg / 357.5lbs

*Deadlifts (Singles):
*1 x 167.5kg / 368.5lbs
1 x 172.5kg / 379.5lbs
1 x 177.5kg / 390.5lbs

*Box Squats:
*3 x 10 x 80kg / 176lbs

*Good Mornings:*
3 x 10 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Pullups:
*3 x 10 x BW + 5kg / 11lbs

*Trap Bar Shrugs:
*2 x 15 x 105kg / 231lbs

***

First workout on the new program, and first proper workout for about a month because of christmas and new years and stuff. Felt good to be back! It'll only get better from here obviously.

Went pretty well though! Was incredibly tough, and i really felt the difference in weight compared to the last three cycles. Testing was a good idea - i need to use heavier weights. The singles were also a bitch to do after the rep out set, managed all three today though!

Accessory was a bit of fun. The box squats were done to a bench, while standing on a 25kg / 55lbs plate to make it deeper. The depth was approximately 2" below my regular squat depth and boy did i feel the consequences of that difference. The last rep on the last set felt (and looked) like i was lifting double what was on the bar.

The rest of it was good. Have taken the weight down on good mornings to get the form perfected. Its been a while!

Was also the first workout i used Beyond Nutrition's "All-Out" pre-workout, by none other than our resident beast Juggernaut. I don't usually take pre workout stuff so i was conservative with my dose for the first session (half a scoop compared to the recommended one or two) but i still got a great boost from it - and the most important thing for me was not getting any nausea like i have in the past with these sort of supps, and there was no crash afterwards to ruin whatever was left of my workout.

Will be increasing my dosage to one scoop next and see what happens! Recommended if you're looking for a solid pre-workout solution, especially if you've had bad experiences with other pre-workout supps/stims like i have.

It's been a good day!


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 10, 2011)

you're still killing the 5/3/1 stuff I see, awesome stuff Gaz. 

I've stopped the 5/3/1 stuff, I was finding that all out set was killing me, and I was just too tired and shot to continue on that plan, so I've switched to a doug hepburn workout that doesn't involve the big near failure set, and I think it's a lot more manageable for me right now.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 10, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> you're still killing the 5/3/1 stuff I see, awesome stuff Gaz.
> 
> I've stopped the 5/3/1 stuff, I was finding that all out set was killing me, and I was just too tired and shot to continue on that plan, so I've switched to a doug hepburn workout that doesn't involve the big near failure set, and I think it's a lot more manageable for me right now.



Thanks man!  I know what you mean, i think itd be tough for me to recover well if i did it 4x a week. I'd have to cut the accessory down a LOT, haha. Only doing 5/3/1 twice a week now, which is a good thing with the added singles i think.

Whats the Doug Hepburn program? I know the name, but haven't seen the program.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 10, 2011)

there are 3 versions of the doug hepburn programs.

the first is you take around 90% of your max and you start with 4 singles and then each successive workout, you add one single, working up to 10 singles over 7 workouts.  Then you add weight and drop back down to 4 singles.

the second is the same setup, except you take 80% of max and do sets of 3.  So you go 4 sets of 3 up to 10 sets of 3.

the third version is what I am doing which is what he calls the shorter version of the second option.  Take 80% of max and start with 5 sets of 3.  The goal is to then work up to 5 sets of 5 over however many workouts you want, I've chosen 5 workouts, so the second workout I will do something like 4, 4, 3, 3, 3, then the next one will be 5 sets of 4, then 5, 5, 4, 4, 4 and then 5x5.  Add weight, rinse, repeat.

Exercise selection and schedule is up to you, but obviously compounds would be best, and you want some kind of rest between exercises.  I have it set up like this:
pull-rows, pullups, curls
push-incline bench, standing db press
OFF
lower-squat, sldl
OFF
repeat.

I like it because each day isn't very taxing, and it's relatively short, so I have time to do some cardio work on my new heavy bag that I just set up, it's fun to beat the hell out of something for 20 minutes, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 10, 2011)

Sounds pretty cool! Nice and simple too. Hows it working out for you? Getting stronger?

And yeah, ive decided to get some more cardio in too. Next program i might work in some sort of bag or pad work. Havent done any of that sorta stuff for a long time.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 10, 2011)

I thought the good morning weight was spot on, too heavy and form goes to rat shit, want it light enough so you feel safe going down nice and slow to parallel.
Ive got a feeling though your going to be very sore tomorrow having taken a month off and then you do 29 reps of deadlifts in one workout followed by good mornings ouch!!!!! haha say goodbye to your hamstrings for a few days.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I thought the good morning weight was spot on, too heavy and form goes to rat shit, want it light enough so you feel safe going down nice and slow to parallel.
> Ive got a feeling though your going to be very sore tomorrow having taken a month off and then you do 29 reps of deadlifts in one workout followed by good mornings ouch!!!!! haha say goodbye to your hamstrings for a few days.



My entire posterior chain is already wracked with DOMS. I have GPP tomorrow and i have to carry a fucking sandbag around...my poor glutes.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2011)

Use a keg. Much more fun.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 10, 2011)

Mmmmm... beer


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Gazhole (Jan 11, 2011)

Can i drink the beer each set to do a reverse pyramid?

And i dunno if you saw up there, but All-Out is great


----------



## yeksetm (Jan 11, 2011)

Gaz

What rest periods do you use just for 531 element of your workout? Also would it be possible to do the military press on the same day as squats or would it impede the progress?

Cheers
yeksetm


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 11, 2011)

yeksetm said:


> Gaz
> 
> What rest periods do you use just for 531 element of your workout? Also would it be possible to do the military press on the same day as squats or would it impede the progress?
> 
> ...



I did a few workouts near the end of my third 5/3/1 Cycle like that and it didn't seem to affect the session. In the book Wendler gives that as an option for training twice a week.

Workout A - Squats, Military, 2x Accessory Movements
Workout B - Deads, Bench, 2x Accessory Movements

I would only train 5/3/1 twice a week on a setup like that, and add something else in for the other 1 or 2 days you're training that week. Conditioning or something?

It should work just as well so long as you still work hard at getting stronger!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 11, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Can i drink the beer each set to do a reverse pyramid?
> 
> And i dunno if you saw up there, but All-Out is great



Thanks I'm happy you like it!

Beer has actually been shown to be a great post workout drink believe it or not! You'll need to add some protein to it, but go for it! 
When I was a landscaper waaaaaay back when, the first thing I'd reach for on a hot August Jersey heat day was a Coors Light and some hard boiled eggs.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 11, 2011)

*GPP - A
*
*Max Rounds in 20:00 of:*
Grappler x 20 Alternating Pulls @ Lv8
Plank x 60sec @ Bodyweight
Overhead Tricep x 6 @ 30kg / 66lbs DB

*x 7 Rounds*

***

First GPP workout and my lower back was destroyed thismorning so i ditched the sandbag workout and did one of the others instead. Went pretty well, didn't really work my CV too hard but my shoulders were on fire for the whole thing. I was having trouble holding the plank because of that rather than a core weakness!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Thanks I'm happy you like it!
> 
> Beer has actually been shown to be a great post workout drink believe it or not! You'll need to add some protein to it, but go for it!



Whey + Beer? That's not gonna end well.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 11, 2011)

Beer as a Post Workout Drink


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 11, 2011)

Turn the whey into a pudding and have it seperately


----------



## yeksetm (Jan 11, 2011)

Gaz 

What about your rest periods? Normally when I do 5x5 I stick to 2:00 minutes.  I've got the 5/3/1 manual up in front of me and can't find a mention of RP.

Cheers


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 11, 2011)

yeksetm said:


> Gaz
> 
> What about your rest periods? Normally when I do 5x5 I stick to 2:00 minutes.  I've got the 5/3/1 manual up in front of me and can't find a mention of RP.
> 
> Cheers



A good rule to go by is your heart rate. When it comes back to a normal pace, you're ready to resume. A snatch can take me a good 2 minutes to resume whereas a chin would take about a minute.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> A good rule to go by is your heart rate. When it comes back to a normal pace, you're ready to resume. A snatch can take me a good 2 minutes to resume whereas a chin would take about a minute.



Yeah, it kinda depends on the exercise. For Squats and Deads i take a lot more than Bench and Military. Also depends how heavy you're going. I take more rest on 5/3/1 week than 5's week simply because i have to if i want to lift well on the 1+ set.

Go by feel like Jugg said. Heartrate gives you a ballpark, then just add to that whatever you need to get mentally prepared for the set.

Honestly, the only rest you really need to be worried about is the one before the rep-out set because the others are warmups or sub-max, and the rest period after that max set sorts itself out if you pushed hard enough. After a big set of legs on this program i need to lie down for a little while before accessory work, haha.


----------



## yeksetm (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks both great answers.  Started today by finding my 1 rep squat, was alot higher than I expected. Quads aren't happy now!!!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 11, 2011)

On the BGB workout at the min, looking to rip up now after a long time trying to pile it on. Any need to change my workout or just reduce calories and add in 15 mins of cardio at the end? Built says on her website she does the same workout but less sets, but no explanation, not sure why this would be unless its to make time for cardio? any ideas?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 11, 2011)

davegmb said:


> On the BGB workout at the min, looking to rip up now after a long time trying to pile it on. Any need to change my workout or just reduce calories and add in 15 mins of cardio at the end? Built says on her website she does the same workout but less sets, but no explanation, not sure why this would be unless its to make time for cardio? any ideas?



The only way to rip up is to reduce calories, just assume exercise burns no calories at all. It's probably best to ask her what she meant by reducing sets, but i can only assume to reduce the chance of causing more damage than you can repair when on a restricted diet. When you're in a surplus you can do whatever, but resources are a bit sparse when you're on a cut. Get in, get the work done, and get out, lol.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 12, 2011)

davegmb said:


> On the BGB workout at the min, looking to rip up now after a long time trying to pile it on. Any need to change my workout or just reduce calories and add in 15 mins of cardio at the end? Built says on her website she does the same workout but less sets, but no explanation, not sure why this would be unless its to make time for cardio? any ideas?



If I took a shot in the dark, I think what she meant is that the overall volume should be reduced because you're not going to be at your best while cutting. So strive for quality and make it count since you'll be in a calorie deficit.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> If I took a shot in the dark, I think what she meant is that the overall volume should be reduced because you're not going to be at your best while cutting. So strive for quality and make it count since you'll be in a calorie deficit.


 
makes sense, thanks


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 13, 2011)

*5/3/1 Cycle 4 - Wave 1 - Workout B (Bench Press)

**Bench Press (Warmup):
*5 x 45kg / 99lbs
4 x 55kg / 121lbs
3 x 67.5kg / 148.5lbs

*Bench Press (Work):*
3 x 77.5kg / 170.5lbs
3 x 90kg / 198lbs
8 x 100kg / 220lbs

*Bench Press (Singles):
*1 x 102.5kg / 225.5lbs
1 x 105kg / 231lbs
1 x 107.5kg / 236.5lbs

*Dips:
*3 x 10 x BW + 15kg / 33lbs

*Floor Press:
*3 x 10 x 65kg / 143lbs

*Axel Bent Over Rows:
*3 x 10 x 70kg / 154lbs

*Face Pulls:
*2 x 15 x 16kg / 35.2lbs

***

Good one today. Overestimated weights for accessory work again, haha. Very happy with my max set of bench though. Wanna get that weight for ten reps next time. Singles were good. Trying to get my bench technique right for singles.

Rest of the workout was good, tiring. Dips were a lot of fun. Havent done them in ages.

GPP tomorrow, a grip-focused session at that.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2011)

NT piping in. Been a while since I've been on this forum and don't know many here anymore, so I'll just start by saying


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 14, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> NT piping in. Been a while since I've been on this forum and don't know many here anymore, so I'll just start by saying



Welcome back!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 14, 2011)

*GPP

**Max rounds in 20:00 of...
*40mtr Farmers Walk with 30kg / 66lbs DBs
10 x Cable Anti-Rotations per side with 16kg
10 x DB Hammer Curls per arm with 15kg DBs

*x 7 Rounds

****

Got 7 again, lol. Was a fun circuit actually. Forearms were surprisingly dead even though the Farmers Walks were light as hell.


----------



## Built (Jan 14, 2011)

Gaz - just getting caught up here and holy SHIT you're a strong mofo! Yes, those abs are under there. Not a doubt in the world. 

(re the reduced volume - recovery isn't so great on reduced calories - you're not stimulating hypertrophy, just retention. Lift heavy, keep the volume down and the iron on the bar, and go home).

Gaz, for GPP work, how about complexes? Got Built? » Superior(ity) Complex(es)


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2011)

Built said:


> Gaz - just getting caught up here and holy SHIT you're a strong mofo! Yes, those abs are under there. Not a doubt in the world.
> 
> (re the reduced volume - recovery isn't so great on reduced calories - you're not stimulating hypertrophy, just retention. Lift heavy, keep the volume down and the iron on the bar, and go home).
> 
> Gaz, for GPP work, how about complexes? Got Built? » Superior(ity) Complex(es)



Haha, thanks MA 

Is 20 sets a session too much volume for cutting do you think? Its either 17 or 20 sets depending on whether you count the warmup sets or not. Would the reduced frequency im training heavy (only twice a week, instead of my usual 3) compensate a little if that is too high?

And nice idea on the complexes! Im gonna be making up the GPP as i go along so ill definitely try some of that next time!


----------



## Built (Jan 15, 2011)

20 while cutting, at your age - you're fine until you hit 10% bodyfat.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2011)

Built said:


> 20 while cutting, at your age - you're fine until you hit 10% bodyfat.



Hoorah! One of my training rules is always stay 20 sets or less per session anyway.

Gonna give a complex a shot next GPP day. Trying to decide which one looks more fun (i.e. less chance of death).


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2011)

no wonder you never answers my damn question!!! you started a new journal.  dick


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 16, 2011)

PreMier said:


> no wonder you never answers my damn question!!! you started a new journal.  dick





Haha, just took a look now. Sorry about that.

The answer is no, i haven't! What is it?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2011)

its just  a bad ass gym, didnt know if you lived near it

Hercules Gym BBQ - with pics of Dorian


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 16, 2011)

PreMier said:


> its just  a bad ass gym, didnt know if you lived near it
> 
> Hercules Gym BBQ - with pics of Dorian



Looks pretty cool! Dorian Yates is the man.

It's about 200 miles away from me unfortunately. 

A friend of mine trained at Temple Gym once, which was DY's gym for a long time and the one he trains in for his "Blood and Guts" DVD. He said it was great fun, but it was very BB orientated - apparently a few members saw him Deadlifting 400lbs off the floor and told him to do it off the rack and wear straps and a belt for safety...

Weird. Gym we both go to (and i work at) is totally 360 from that sort of mentality, and 400lbs is a pretty mid-range deadlifting number in our group. Technique takes care of safety, and lifting heavy shit off the floor is fun. Go figure. BB is strange, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2011)

*5/3/1 Cycle 4 - Wave 1 - Workout C (Squats)

**Squats (Warmup):
*5 x 65kg / 143lbs
4 x 82.5kg / 181.5lbs
3 x 97.5kg / 214.5lbs

*Squats (Work):
*3 x 115kg / 253lbs
3 x 130kg / 286lbs
8 x 147.5kg / 324.5lbs

*Squats (Singles):
*1 x 152.5kg / 335.5lbs
1 x 157.5kg / 346.5lbs
1 x 162.5kg / 357.5lbs

***

Just did the squats today since i have a lot to do. Will be doing the accessory work on it's own tomorrow with some LISS cardio i expect. Feeling drained, but my form and depth on those squats was as good as it's ever been, if not better. Very pleased.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 17, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Looks pretty cool! Dorian Yates is the man.
> 
> It's about 200 miles away from me unfortunately.
> 
> ...




Yep, I've got that DVD  Dorian is my fav BB.

They recently installed 2 lifting platforms at my gym for Olympic lifting/deadlifts. I haven't been lifting consistently for quite some time.. I'm just getting back into the swing of things, but I haven't lost too much strength I don't think. You've gotten pretty strong yourself, I look forward to following along


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 18, 2011)

PreMier said:


> Yep, I've got that DVD  Dorian is my fav BB.
> 
> They recently installed 2 lifting platforms at my gym for Olympic lifting/deadlifts. I haven't been lifting consistently for quite some time.. I'm just getting back into the swing of things, but I haven't lost too much strength I don't think. You've gotten pretty strong yourself, I look forward to following along



Glad you're getting back to it! Gonna swing by your journal.

And thanks man, i've worked really hard the last 18 months and its paying off.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 18, 2011)

*5/3/1 Cycle 4 - Wave 1 - Workout C and a half - Squat Accessory

**Deficit Deadlifts:
*3 x 10 x 100kg / 220lbs

*Box Squats:
*3 x 10 x 80kg / 176lbs

*Pullups:
*3 x 10 x BW + 5kg / 11lbs

***

Only 9 sets and i am fucked. Deficit deads and box squats were both done standing on 25kg plates, which in my gym is around 2 and a half inches i guess? The squats were down to a bench which is too high without the plates, so i end up about 2 inches below my regular squat with the plates there.

IT band was tight as hell after those, was actually pulling on my knee, haha. Foam roller and a lot of screaming sorted it though.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 18, 2011)

Miiight have to try the deficit deadlifts. Think I have box to do it with. Anything I need to know in terms of form?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 18, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Hoorah! One of my training rules is always stay 20 sets or less per session anyway.
> 
> Gonna give a complex a shot next GPP day. Trying to decide which one looks more fun (i.e. less chance of death).



I prefer the bodyweight one, as there's no weight involved and it's a break from the weights. 

Another one I recommended to someone else is: 

Clapping Push Ups
Chins
V-Situps
Situps
Lying Back Extensions
Pistol Squats
Jumping Jack + Burpee

Complete 10-15 reps, rest 30 seconds after the circuit, repeat 3-5 times depending on your cardio threshold. 
After completing, rest 5 minutes and jump on a treadmill/elliptical/bike and do 30 minutes 
low impact cardio. 

This isnt my work, but it is used on some of my clients.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 18, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Miiight have to try the deficit deadlifts. Think I have box to do it with. Anything I need to know in terms of form?



Squeeze the shit out of that lower back arch and get the hips in line with the torso asap. I find these tough as hell, the extra depth really kicks the crap out of my flexibility, which is obviously the point. Also be careful putting the bar back on the floor, i find its a lot easier forget and let your back round at the end of the rep rather than the start.

Have done a lot for my initial pulling power, though. The idea is to train yourself to be already accelerating the bar at your regular starting point.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 18, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I prefer the bodyweight one, as there's no weight involved and it's a break from the weights.
> 
> Another one I recommended to someone else is:
> 
> ...



I like this, thanks. Gonna give this a shot


----------



## davegmb (Jan 20, 2011)

As yours is the obscure exercise thread, thought id tell you im bringing the bulgarian split squats back into my routine over regular squats for a while. You ever tempted to throw these in........they really hurt lol


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 21, 2011)

davegmb said:


> As yours is the obscure exercise thread, thought id tell you im bringing the bulgarian split squats back into my routine over regular squats for a while. You ever tempted to throw these in........they really hurt lol



Bulgarian squats are an absolute nightmare, hahaha. Really good exercise.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 21, 2011)

*5/3/1 Cycle 4 - Wave 1 - Workout D (Military)

**Military (Warmup):
*5 x 30kg / 66lbs
4 x 37.5kg / 82.5lbs
3 x 45kg / 99lbs

*Military (Work):
*3 x 52.5kg / 115.5lbs
3 x 60kg / 132lbs
8 x 67.5kg / 148.5lbs

*Military (Singles):
*1 x 70kg / 154lbs
1 x 72.5kg / 159.5lbs
1 x 75kg / 165lbs

*DB Bench:
*3 x 10 x 40kg / 88lbs

*Dips:
*3 x 10 x BW + 15kg / 33lbs

*Axel Bent Over Rows:
*3 x 10 x 70kg / 154lbs

*Face Pulls:
*2 x 15 x 16kg / 35.2lbs

***

Great workout today. Really pleased with everything to be honest. Considering i haven't done DB bench in a long time i surprised myself. Military singles were great aswell, absolutely no momentum and not a lot of lean either.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 22, 2011)

Today a friend of mine opened up a new gym in cardiff, centered around strength and conditioning, olympic lifting, and crossfit. For my GPP day i went down and tried out all of the new kit.


The workout lasted about three hours, though it wasn't a full-on session. Some of the highlights:

 - 10 x 30mtr prowler push with 50kg / 110lbs loaded.

 - Hang clean singles working up to a new 1RM of 90kg / 198lbs (lifting platforms are a godsend. I can drop the bar!!!

 - Rope climbs and rope pullups.

 - Band-assisted one arm chins.


Was a lot of fun. Absolutely knackered by the end of it so i may take some extra rest before cracking on with wave 2. Good day!


----------



## Phineas (Jan 22, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> *5/3/1 Cycle 4 - Wave 1 - Workout D (Military)
> 
> **Military (Warmup):
> *5 x 30kg / 66lbs
> ...



What variation of 5/3/1 are you doing? Is this the periodization bible? Seems like you have a fair bit of assistance work.


----------



## fufu (Jan 22, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Today a friend of mine opened up a new gym in cardiff, centered around strength and conditioning, olympic lifting, and crossfit. For my GPP day i went down and tried out all of the new kit.
> 
> 
> The workout lasted about three hours, though it wasn't a full-on session. Some of the highlights:
> ...



sounds like a fun gym to train out according to those exercises you were doing!

I'd love a rope to climb. 

I think that some of the most valuable and fun training exercises are really simple. Climbing a rope, pushing a sled, picking heavy stuff up...it's awesome.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 22, 2011)

Phineas said:


> What variation of 5/3/1 are you doing? Is this the periodization bible? Seems like you have a fair bit of assistance work.



Pretty much just picked my own exercises, lol. I did boring but big for 3 cycles so fancied a change. Still keeping it at 20 sets or under per session, i just like to do a variety of different things.

I've cut it back a bit, in total my accessory is broken down like this:


SQUATS:
Box Squats (Depth)

DEADS:
Deficit Deads (Starting Speed)

PRESSING:
DB Bench (Depth)
Dips (Heavy Triceps)

BACK: 
Pullups (General upper back)
Axel Rows (General upper back + thoracic stability)
Face Pulls (Rotator cuff/scap)
High Pulls (Traps)


In a nutshell most of my accessory is aimed at increasing my ROM on most exercises, and the rest is to strengthen the supporting areas.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 22, 2011)

fufu said:


> sounds like a fun gym to train out according to those exercises you were doing!
> 
> I'd love a rope to climb.
> 
> I think that some of the most valuable and fun training exercises are really simple. Climbing a rope, pushing a sled, picking heavy stuff up...it's awesome.



Yeah it was a great day! The gym is literally a big shed so it's all one room. They've really kitted it out nicely. All in all they had:

- 2 Power Racks
- 4 Lifting platforms
- 1 Adjustable Stand
- 2 Benches
- 5 Sets of olympic rings
- 1 Climbing rope
- Bars
- Plates
- GHR bench
- Few sets of resistance bands
- Prowler
- Medicine balls
- Boxes of various heights
- Bulgarian bags
- Skipping ropes
- Foam rollers
- Huge selection of kettlebells

There must have been some other stuff i can't remember. Was a really good space. Definitely gonna be making use of it for some conditioning sessions.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds alot like just a cross fit gym to me, looks like your getting converted. next workout will be a 400m run followed by hang cleans and front squats and 10,000 burpees lol. My friend is opening a cross fit gym soon too but not really into it myself.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 23, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Sounds alot like just a cross fit gym to me, looks like your getting converted. next workout will be a 400m run followed by hang cleans and front squats and 10,000 burpees lol. My friend is opening a cross fit gym soon too but not really into it myself.





They're big into crossfit so you're not too wide of the mark.

I have nothing against crossfit per say. All they've done is taken circuit training and branded it, circuits are a great way to train. The only thing to its detriment are the elitist faggots that it attracts.

I hate the people who think its the only way to train, and anybody who trains a different way is in some way inferior.

Saw a video the other day of an ex olympic weightlifter absolutely destroying some crossfit guy's time on some workout, and with heavier weights.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 23, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> They're big into crossfit so you're not too wide of the mark.
> 
> I have nothing against crossfit per say. All they've done is taken circuit training and branded it, circuits are a great way to train. The only thing to its detriment are the *elitist faggots that it attracts.*
> 
> ...


 

That is definately my friend, he describes it as the best thing that has ever happened to him lol bearing in mind he does have a son? he must be second! He is impressive in the gym when he gets going but is totally dismissive of any other training method.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2011)

davegmb said:


> That is definately my friend, he describes it as the best thing that has ever happened to him lol bearing in mind he does have a son? he must be second! He is impressive in the gym when he gets going but is totally dismissive of any other training method.



Its annoying because its just a training method. Any form of elitism is pathetic IMO.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2011)

*5/3/1 Cycle 4 - Wave 2 - Workout A (Deads)

**Deads (Warmup):
*5 x 72.5kg / 159.5lbs
4 x 90kg / 198lbs
3 x 110kg / 242lbs

*Deads (Work):
*5 x 117.5kg / 258.5lbs
5 x 135kg / 297lbs
12 x 155kg / 341lbs

*Low Box Squats:
*3 x 10 x 80kg / 176lbs

*Pullups:
*3 x 10 x BW + 5kg / 11lbs

***

Cutting down the volume and increasing the training frequency to 3x a week again. Will still try to fit conditioning in now an again, but these long weights sessions are fucking up my recovery times.

Stopped at 12 reps for Deads because this is the middle week where im supposed to rest a little between waves with singles in them, felt i had another one or two in the tank but was still a tough set.

Box squats are still an absolute cunt.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 24, 2011)

whats happening with the getlifting site gaz, not been updated much lately! love to see a article on unilateral leg work?!


----------



## Phineas (Jan 24, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> *5/3/1 Cycle 4 - Wave 2 - Workout A (Deads)
> 
> **Deads (Warmup):
> *5 x 72.5kg / 159.5lbs
> ...



Jesus christ dude. Are your legs made of the same stuff Wolverine has in his bones? 341 for 12 on deads is insane. Well done.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 24, 2011)

that comment is signature worthy haha!

nice workout.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 24, 2011)

Your journal rules.  Cool stuff, Gaz.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 24, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> *5/3/1 Cycle 4 - Wave 2 - Workout A (Deads)
> 
> **Deads (Warmup):
> *5 x 72.5kg / 159.5lbs
> ...





If I could fuck with my mind for things outside of lifting, I'd be a hell of a lot better off than I am currently.  For whatever reason, lately I've been loving squats which is odd because typically I, too, think they're a cunt.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> whats happening with the getlifting site gaz, not been updated much lately! love to see a article on unilateral leg work?!



Just don't have the time to update it right now, man. Final year of uni and i don't wanna burn myself out writing articles when i have assignments to do, lol 

Rest assured, i renewed the domain name and webspace yesterday for another year. Im far from done with it.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 25, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Jesus christ dude. Are your legs made of the same stuff Wolverine has in his bones? 341 for 12 on deads is insane. Well done.



Hahahaha, if only. The things i could do with claw toes...

Thanks man, was a good set!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 25, 2011)

PreMier said:


> that comment is signature worthy haha!
> 
> nice workout.



 Thanks dude! Feeling the effects today. Lower back and traps are screaming a bit.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 25, 2011)

soxmuscle said:


> Your journal rules.  Cool stuff, Gaz.



Thanks dude  i try to make it entertaining!



soxmuscle said:


> If I could fuck with my mind for things outside of lifting, I'd be a  hell of a lot better off than I am currently.  For whatever reason,  lately I've been loving squats which is odd because typically I, too,  think they're a cunt.



They are indeed horrific things to perform. Im convinced we're all slightly masochistic.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 25, 2011)

In other news i've pretty much finished putting together the program i'm gonna go on to after i've done this cycle (and maybe another) of 5/3/1.

Its based off Westside barbell principles of ME/DE/RE and their setup of that. Used some westside articles and Jim Wendler's Max Effort ebook for reference when putting it together.

Also got some most valuable advice from my friend, The Project. He's definitely a man who knows what it takes to get strong naturally so i took what he had to say very much on board.

It still focuses on the main 4 lifts (Squat/Dead/Bench/Military). I was thinking off adding some new ones in on a typical westside rotation, and i still might, but right now it just uses these four lifts for ME days.

The main "thing" with the program is that it uses an interesting method of periodization for the main lifts that i adapted from a bulgarian method in Wendlers ME book:

Week 1 - Work up to current 1RM, then do singles at 90% untill bar speed drops for two consecutive sets.
Week 2 - Using 95% of current 1RM, work up to a single at 80%, then do 6 singles at 90%.
Week 3 - Work up to a new record.
Week 4 - Unload on same lift.
Week 5/6/7 - Repeat weeks 1/2/3 for another ME lift.
Week 8 - Rest week.

Fairly interesting. Could cycle as many lifts as you like per ME day for upper and lower. If you do 2 lifts you'll have a month between lifts, 3 lifts will be 2 months, 4 lifts will be 3 months etc etc.

I think this would be a good way to do things as you get more and more advanced in your training and need more rest between maxing out on the same lift.

Pretty happy with the program. Will be 4x a week on an upper/lower split - 2 DE and 2 ME sessions with RE thrown in each time. Was tricky to get a fair balance but think i just about managed it.

Will post the spreadsheet if anybody wants to take a look.


----------



## Phineas (Jan 25, 2011)

PreMier said:


> that comment is signature worthy haha!
> 
> nice workout.



Feel free to sig it, buddy. Wouldn't be the first time! FMJ's sig is a comment I made in a thread from a long time ago where some teen was asking about how to rid of his chest razor burn. 

That was a fun thread.


----------



## Phineas (Jan 25, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> In other news i've pretty much finished putting together the program i'm gonna go on to after i've done this cycle (and maybe another) of 5/3/1.
> 
> Its based off Westside barbell principles of ME/DE/RE and their setup of that. Used some westside articles and Jim Wendler's Max Effort ebook for reference when putting it together.
> 
> ...



Looks awesome! So, on ME days you would perform, say, deads and bench at the prescribed reps/intensities then would you use any assistance, or would that fall on DE? What were you thinking of using on DE days? Speed work? ROM work? Both?

Also, re: week 1. After working up to your current 1RM wouldn't you be too taxed to perform singles at 90%? What are the rest intervals like on this program?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 25, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Looks awesome! So, on ME days you would perform, say, deads and bench at the prescribed reps/intensities then would you use any assistance, or would that fall on DE? What were you thinking of using on DE days? Speed work? ROM work? Both?
> 
> Also, re: week 1. After working up to your current 1RM wouldn't you be too taxed to perform singles at 90%? What are the rest intervals like on this program?



There is an ME upper and ME lower days, so on ME upper id be doing bench for three weeks, then military for three weeks, and the accessory every week is heavy rack press and push press.

For lower its the same deal with squats and deads, and accessory is box squats and deficit deads every week.

DE is generall 8-10 sets of 2-3 with between 40 and 60 percent of your 1RM. Only doing DE for bench and squat, though. Theres more accessory on DE days than ME, because of the intensity and length of the ME sessions, also.

As for the singles thing, im back and forth about whether to max out on the first week or not, or just stop at 95% and continue with the singles. The system as-is says 100% is fine before going on to singles.

You literally just go until you stop being able to move the bar smoothly. If that happens in two sets, then so be it. Rest intervals when you get to heavy stuff is maximum so 2-5 mins if you need it.

Here is the spreadsheet:


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 25, 2011)

Just fucking around with ideas atm you understand.

Still considering whether to just do a regular westside ME wave.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 25, 2011)

good luck with the exams "boyo". If your mate goliath didnt post videos of his workouts i dont think id believe him, hes a freak (in a good way) did he ever play rugby? looks like a young Quinell lol


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2011)

interesting layout.. is there a reason why you'll actually be doing a lot of the lifts, instead of the accessory work for them?(basically your reasoning for doing it, and why you feel it might be more effective than a standard westside barbell routine)


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> good luck with the exams "boyo". If your mate goliath didnt post videos of his workouts i dont think id believe him, hes a freak (in a good way) did he ever play rugby? looks like a young Quinell lol



Ironically he played rugby when he wasn't anywhere near as big as he is now, haha. He did an MMA fight last year sometime, but mostly he's training for strongman now. He's going for the Welsh Open soon, so should be good!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 26, 2011)

PreMier said:


> interesting layout.. is there a reason why you'll actually be doing a lot of the lifts, instead of the accessory work for them?(basically your reasoning for doing it, and why you feel it might be more effective than a standard westside barbell routine)



I've mainly just cut out the isolation and put more back work in, haha. Apart from the ME waves (which i think i'll switch back to a regular westside wave) i really hate isolation work. I know in the standard template theres tricep extensions and lateral raises and shit, but i can't bring myself to do them. 

I'd much rather do some more squats and reduce the overall volume so i can go home earlier. Will also be deloading on every 5th week to compensate for any extra fatigue doing things like this will result in.

Does that make sense?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> I've mainly just cut out the isolation and put more back work in, haha. Apart from the ME waves (which i think i'll switch back to a regular westside wave) i really hate isolation work. I know in the standard template theres tricep extensions and lateral raises and shit, but i can't bring myself to do them.
> 
> I'd much rather do some more squats and reduce the overall volume so i can go home earlier. Will also be deloading on every 5th week to compensate for any extra fatigue doing things like this will result in.
> 
> Does that make sense?



i see where youre coming from.. and i guess if you arent training the lifts specifically for a powerlifting meet it doesnt matter.  i know there is not one best way to train, but westside as a whole is a very complete program imo.  thats why i was wondering, thats all.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 27, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i see where youre coming from.. and i guess if you arent training the lifts specifically for a powerlifting meet it doesnt matter.  i know there is not one best way to train, but westside as a whole is a very complete program imo.  thats why i was wondering, thats all.



Oh totally, man. I've done stock westside twice before and it worked great. Its awesome!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 27, 2011)

*5/3/1 Cycle 4 - Wave 2 - Workout B (Bench Press)

**Bench (Warmups):
*5 x 45kg / 99lbs
4 x 55kg / 121lbs 
3 x 67.5kg / 148.5lbs

*Bench (Work):
*5 x 72.5kg / 159.5lbs
5 x 82.5kg / 181.5lbs
11 x 95kg / 209lbs

*Dips:
*3 x 10 x BW + 15kg / 33lbs

*Axel Bent Over Rows:
*3 x 10 x 70kg / 154lbs

***

Shot through this really fast today because i had lectures, went well though. Not bad bench numbers.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 27, 2011)

11 reps at 95kg after all that previous benching is really good Gaz as usual, well done mate


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 27, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Oh totally, man. I've done stock westside twice before and it worked great. Its awesome!



Westside seems like too much guesswork involved. Am I wrong?


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 27, 2011)

You definitely need to know your body, your lifts, and your goals if you want to do West side effectively.  Training by feel is fine but it takes time and experience to become good at it.

Gaz, have you seen Pulcinella's Pull, Press, Squat program?  I actually like it quite a bit and I think you might too.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 27, 2011)

davegmb said:


> 11 reps at 95kg after all that previous benching is really good Gaz as usual, well done mate



Thanks man!

Wanted to get 12, and i believe i would have if i hadn't blazed through the warmups. If only real life wouldnt get in the way, eh?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 27, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Westside seems like too much guesswork involved. Am I wrong?



If you haven't done the lift before, it can involve a fair amount of shrewdness to get the right weight on the bar.

The usual progression for ME is:

5 x 30%
5 x 40%
5 x 50%
3 x 60%
2 x 70%
1 x 80%
1 x 90%
1 x 95%
1 x 100%+

Or similar.

Honestly, i'm not sure about it. I'm not a massive fan of maxing out, despite all the great results i've gotten on westside in the past.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 27, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> You definitely need to know your body, your lifts, and your goals if you want to do West side effectively.  Training by feel is fine but it takes time and experience to become good at it.
> 
> Gaz, have you seen Pulcinella's Pull, Press, Squat program?  I actually like it quite a bit and I think you might too.



+1 to westside comments.

And yeah, that program was on EliteFTS recently, right? Thought it was a great article. Solid simple program. Really good


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 27, 2011)

So, as i said up there the more i try and play about with this westside program to get it to a stage where i'm happy with it, the further away from the actual program it goes (PreMier ). This is a pretty strong tell that i'm not into the idea as much as i thought i was.

I've done Westside twice in the past, and i got fantastic results from it. Don't get me wrong, its in the top 3 most effective programs ever devised along with 5/3/1 and the Texas Method IMO.

Right now though, i don't think its really right. Id hate to start it and drop out halfway through because thats lame. Id also hate to stick with it and do it half assed, because thats both lame and dangerous when maxing out.

Thankfully i have ages untill this is even a fucking problem, so i've been messing around with different programs and setups looking for something fun.

Back on the first page of my journal Stewart mentioned the Doug Hepburn routine, and i really liked the idea so i've been reading up on Hepburn's training method and put something together that i think is pretty cool:

***

*Monday - Squats + Bench*

Squats: 
1x5 @ 30% (55kg)
1x5 @ 50% (90kg)
1x5 @ 70% (127.5kg)
4x1 to 8x1 over 5 weeks @ 90% (162.5kg)

Bench:
1x5 @ 30% (37.5kg)
1x5 @ 50% (60kg)
1x5 @ 70% (85kg)
4x1 to 8x1 over 5 weeks @ 90% (107.5kg)


*Tuesday - Volume Day*

Box Squats: 3x10 @ 80kg

Dumbell Bench: 3x10 @ 40kg

Pullups: 4x10 @ BW

Face Pulls: 3x15 @ 16kg


*Thursday - Deads + Military Press*

Deads:
1x5 @ 30% (60kg)
1x5 @ 50% (100kg)
1x5 @ 70% (140kg)
4x1 to 8x1 over 5 weeks @ 90% (180kg)

Military Press:
1x5 @ 30% (25kg)
1x5 @ 50% (40kg)
1x5 @ 70% (57.5kg)
4x1 to 8x1 over 5 weeks @ 90% (72.5kg)


*Friday - Volume Day*

Deficit Deadlifts: 3x10 @ 100kg

Single Arm Strict Dumbell Press: 3x10 @ 25kg

Dumbell Rows: 4x10 @ 50kg

Kelso Shrugs: 3x15 @ 40kg

***

Basically it's a variation of Hepburn's "B" routine using singles, still using the four big lifts i used in 5/3/1. Its got kind of a block training feel to it too since i've put the "pump" phases of the program the day after. Also looks pretty manageable in terms of volume when you take the intensity and frequency of workouts into account.

The premise of the program is to start at 4x1 at 90% of 1RM (a weight you can theoretically do for a 3-4 RM) and add an extra single every week. When you get to 8x1, take a weeks unload/rest, add 5-10lbs and start again.

So yeah, i really like the look of it. Seems fun, fresh, and i see no reason why this couldn't be incredibly effective over a few cycles.

Thoughts?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2011)

you know your shit, train how you want, and do what you'll enjoy


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 27, 2011)

PreMier said:


> you know your shit, train how you want, and do what you'll enjoy



This is Jedi shit right here.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2011)

Right, have been busy as hell. Here are the last three workouts i have done:

***

*Military:

*5 x 30kg/ 66lbs
4 x 37.5kg / 82.5lbs
3 x 45kg / 99lbs
5 x 47.5kg / 104.5lbs
5 x 55kg / 121lbs
12 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs

*DB Bench:
*3 x 10 x 40kg / 88lbs

*DB Rows:
*3 x 10 x 50kg / 110lbs

***

*Squats:
*
5 x 65kg / 143lbs
4 x 82.5kg / 181.5lbs
3 x 97.5kg / 214.5lbs
5 x 107.5kg / 236.5lbs
5 x 122.5kg / 269.6lbs
12 x 140kg / 308lbs

*Deficit Deads:
*3 x 10 x 100kg / 220lbs

*Face Pulls:
*3 x 15 x 16kg / 35.2lbs

***

*Bench:

*5 x 45kg / 99lbs
4 x 55kg / 121lbs
3 x 67.5kg / 148.5lbs
5 x 82.5kg / 181.5lbs
3 x 95kg / 209lbs
7 x 105kg / 231lbs

*TRX Inverted Rows:
*10 x BW
10 x +20kg / 44lbs
10 x +15kg / 33lbs
10 x +10kg / 22lbs
10 x BW

***

Boom. Good shit. Three more workouts and i can take a week off. Fucking knackered.

Military was alright, squats were a tough 12 reps considering i've done 15 reps before. I'm putting it down to the fact that im nearing the end of a tough cycle. Bench was really good, thats gotten stronger on this cycle from training heavier.

Deads next. Gonna be repping out on a monstrous 380lbs. Time to see what i'm fucking made of.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 3, 2011)

Gaz, you think the Texas Method could applied to basic bodybuilding?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Gaz, you think the Texas Method could applied to basic bodybuilding?



I don't see why not. You could pick four main compound exercises to use the method on, split over two workouts, and the rest of your training could be in the 8-12 rep range for hypertrophy, then a few 15 rep isolation exercises if needed.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 3, 2011)

God damn that is some incredible squatting, Gaz. Inspiring.

Good luck on the 380 deadlift rep-out. How many you shooting for?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2011)

Phineas said:


> God damn that is some incredible squatting, Gaz. Inspiring.
> 
> Good luck on the 380 deadlift rep-out. How many you shooting for?



Hoping for 6-8 but we'll see what happens, haha  its pretty heavy.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 3, 2011)

Military, squats and bench in one work out, i feel tired looking at it. Your squat improvement is amazing considering you used to consider it a weakness..........jealous


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Military, squats and bench in one work out, i feel tired looking at it. Your squat improvement is amazing considering you used to consider it a weakness..........jealous



They were three separate workouts, i just haven't posted for a while 

Thanks guys, squats are definitely getting better!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 3, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> They were three separate workouts, i just haven't posted for a while
> 
> Thanks guys, squats are definitely getting better!


 
hahaha i feel stupid now, well even more then usual. Thought you were a machine lol


----------



## Phineas (Feb 3, 2011)

davegmb said:


> hahaha i feel stupid now, well even more then usual. Thought you were a machine lol



He is a machine. In fact, I think he's a terminator. He's been sent back in time to stop stfuandliftbtch to prevent him from roid raging and killing all IM forum members in 2012.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2011)

Have my next program nailed down now. Will actually be training with somebody else for like, the second time ever, haha. Should be interesting. Will post the spreadsheet at some point.

SO looking forward to my week off. Life is fucking manic lately.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 4, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Have my next program nailed down now. Will actually be training with somebody else for like, the second time ever, haha. Should be interesting. Will post the spreadsheet at some point.
> 
> SO looking forward to my week off. Life is fucking manic lately.



pussy.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 6, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> pussy.



You are what you eat.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 6, 2011)

*5/3/1 Cycle 4 - Wave 3 - Deadlifts

**Deads (Warmup):
*5 x 72.5kg / 159.5lbs 
4 x 90kg / 198lbs
3 x 110kg / 242lbs

*Deads (Work):
*5 x 135kg / 297lbs
3 x 155kg / 341lbs
10 x 172.5kg / 379.5lbs

*DB Rows:
*3 x 10 x 50kg / 110lbs

***

So today was the day. Finished my shift at the gym, closed the shutters, threw down some All-Out and Creatine, took my shirt off and proceeded to GetLifting. 

Few colleagues were training after-hours also, Deadlifts all around so i was happy. Clugs was going for a 1RM (on his deload week too, the guy is fucking nuts). MR was working in with me at the same weights. The Project had just finished a four-hour events day where he nearly racked the 200kg / 440lbs stone (which would have made him the first in Wales to lift that particular stone) so he was just there for moral support.

Warmups felt great and with the metal pumping the reps were clean and fast. Built up to my rep-out weight and bashed out a solid ten reps, then fell on the floor feeling incredibly light headed. Anybody who says lifting doesn't count for cardio is a fucking moron. Theres a video of this set to follow later on. Suffice to say im very fucking happy with the weight, the reps, and my form throughout the set.

MR managed five reps at the same top weight, which is awesome as his previous 1RM is 182.5kg / 401.5lbs and he weighs a fair bit less than me. Clugs, over the course of about 40 minutes and 5 attempts managed a huge 230kg / 506lbs at under 100kg / 220lbs bodyweight. It wasn't pretty but it finally went up and the rep totally fucking counted.

All in all a very good day for everybody!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 6, 2011)

Good workout nice and simple I like it.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah great workout Gaz, by the way you website seems to be playing up or it was for me at least!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

And yeah, my hosting just upgraded their server software so i expected a few bugs. I've had to disable a bunch of shit, but its working for now.


----------



## LiftingMofo (Feb 6, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> *5/3/1 Cycle 4 - Wave 3 - Deadlifts*
> 
> *Deads (Warmup):*
> 5 x 72.5kg / 159.5lbs
> ...


 

What do you think your 1rm is on ur DL?  ur 10rm is hell of impressive.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 6, 2011)

LiftingMofo said:


> What do you think your 1rm is on ur DL?  ur 10rm is hell of impressive.



Thanks man!

Last time i tested (before christmas) i managed 200kg / 440lbs so my next goal is 205kg / 451lbs. If you use a 1RM calculator i guess that set would put my max at around 500lbs, but i don't believe those things lol.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 6, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Last time i tested (before christmas) i managed 200kg / 440lbs so my next goal is 205kg / 451lbs. If you use a 1RM calculator i guess that set would put my max at around 500lbs, but i don't believe those things lol.


Ya those things are bullshit I can't come anywhere near what those calcs say.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 7, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Ya those things are bullshit I can't come anywhere near what those calcs say.


 
In the past its been wrong both ways for me. Sometimes its too heavy, and other times i've done way more than it said i could do.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 7, 2011)

Also, have finally updated GetLifting with a new article, haha.


----------



## 33sun33 (Feb 7, 2011)

Very interesting training split!  Seems a bit too advanced for me, but congrats on continuing to put up good numbers.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 8, 2011)

33sun33 said:


> Very interesting training split!  Seems a bit too advanced for me, but congrats on continuing to put up good numbers.



Thanks! Training is going great.

It's really just a basic 5/3/1 program. If you've got over 2 years experience in the gym, and your technique is good on the main four lifts, its worth giving a try.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 8, 2011)

*5/3/1 Cycle 4 - Wave 3 - Military

**Military Press (Warmup):
*5 x 30kg / 66lbs
4 x 37.5kg / 82.5lbs
3 x 45kg / 99lbs

*Military Press (Work):
*5 x 55kg / 121lbs
3 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
10 x 70kg / 154lbs

*DB Bench:
*10 x 40kg / 88lbs
8 x 40kg / 88lbs
8 x 40kg / 88lbs

*Face Pulls:
*3 x 15 x 16kg / 35.2lbs

***

Huge pressing PR today. Best i managed before this point was 8 reps at a slightly lighter weight, so i'm very happy. Negatively effected my DB Bench sets, but fuck those.

Took a video of this set, will be uploading it with the Deadlift video from the other day. Gonna try and take a video every session of something or other for the site, and just funsies.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 8, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks! Training is going great.
> 
> It's really just a basic 5/3/1 program. If you've got over 2 years experience in the gym, and your technique is good on the main four lifts, its worth giving a try.


 

I know what he means though, its the working out different all this 80% and 60% of your maximum stuff that puts me off.

Tried sum deadlift style today and really liked it, helped with my long legs to get them out of the way and took alot a pressure off the lower back.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 8, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I know what he means though, its the working out different all this 80% and 60% of your maximum stuff that puts me off.
> 
> Tried sum deadlift style today and really liked it, helped with my long legs to get them out of the way and took alot a pressure off the lower back.



Stance is a huge factor in deadlifting. It took me ages to figure out what worked best. Its all about limb length and the size of your damned hips. Once you get into a groove with the right stance your numbers will start to fly up.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 8, 2011)

Finally figured out this fucking youtube thing.






YouTube Video











Subscribe!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 8, 2011)

haha that exactly my weight, you can pick me up over your head and throw me... Good info to have.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> haha that exactly my weight, you can pick me up over your head and throw me... Good info to have.



Lol, i've tried pressing people before and it never goes well for either of us


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2011)

And for an encore, Deadlifts!






YouTube Video











Will try to post a video with every workout.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 9, 2011)

Boom, 10 reps at 172.5kg my back shudders at the thought. Enjoying the videos, great work Gaz


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2011)

YouTube Video











Okay, I'm not in this one but holy shit this is funny. I love my gym.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 9, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> And for an encore, Deadlifts!
> Will try to post a video with every workout.


Did you just do dead lifts that work out? Either way that's some impressive weight.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Did you just do dead lifts that work out? Either way that's some impressive weight.



Its the workout up there, first on this page. Basically just did Deads and Rows and went home, lol. Was fucked!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 9, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Its the workout up there, first on this page. Basically just did Deads and Rows and went home, lol. Was fucked!


I know the feeling... glad to see another low volume enthusiast.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I know the feeling... glad to see another low volume enthusiast.



One of my golden rules for training is to never do more than 20 sets per session. Frequently its 10-15 max, including warmups, haha. I love it. Get in, get out.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 9, 2011)

Awesome deads Gaz


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 9, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> One of my golden rules for training is to never do more than 20 sets per session. Frequently its 10-15 max, including warmups, haha. I love it. Get in, get out.


I hear that, sometimes I do more like 20 reps per workout haha. Usually keep it under 10 working sets myself.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2011)

you talk funny  like those guys? haha


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 10, 2011)

PreMier said:


> you talk funny  like those guys? haha



I do a bit, haha


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Awesome deads Gaz



Thanks dude


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 10, 2011)

*5/3/1 Cycle 4 - Wave 3 - Squats

**Squats (Warmup):
*5 x 65kg / 143lbs
4 x 82.5kg / 181.5lbs
3 x 97.5kg / 214.5lbs

*Squats (Work):
*5 x 122.5kg / 269.5lbs
3 x 140kg / 308lbs
9 x 155kg / 341lbs

*Axel Bent Over Rows:
*10 x 70kg / 154lbs 
4 x 70kg / 154lbs

*Pullups:
*20 x BW
10 x BW

***

Bit of a disappointing workout today, especially to end the cycle. Lower back was feeling shit right from the start and because of that my depth on the big set wasn't as good/comfortable as it usually is. Cut the set short because of both reasons. Was still an improvement i think, but im not too happy.

Couldn't keep in the bent over row position for that second set because it was agony, so did two sets of pullups and called it a day. Not really too bummed because i've seen great gains this last month or so, and its the end of a hard program, so nevermind.

We live to fight another day! Starting the new program on Sunday 20th February so i have just over a week to rest up and get ready!


----------



## Phineas (Feb 10, 2011)

Good fucking god Gaz you deadlift that weight like it's a little baby. Very inspiring.

Did you take a video of your squat rep-out?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 10, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Good fucking god Gaz you deadlift that weight like it's a little baby. Very inspiring.
> 
> Did you take a video of your squat rep-out?



Thankfully not! Haha!

But seriously, just didn't have a camera handy. My phone is in the repair shop right now. Will get the regular vids coming soon as i start the new program. Will attempt to get one every session, or at least when i think things are going to get interesting.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 13, 2011)

*Random Guns Session

**Barbell Curls:
*8 x 40kg / 88lbs
8 x 50kg / 110lbs
8 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Supinated DB Curls:
*10 x 15kg / 33lbs
8 x 20kg / 44lbs

*DB Hammer Curls:
*12 x 25kg / 55lbs
10 x 30kg / 66lbs

*EZ Bar Curls:
*15 x 27.5kg / 60.5lbs
10 x 37.5kg / 82.5lbs

*DB Concentration Curls:
*25 x 5kg / 11lbs

***

Thought i'd better get my arm training for 2011 done early. See you next year, curls!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 13, 2011)

Haha where you just bored on an off day or something?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 13, 2011)

Exactly that, yes.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 17, 2011)

Strongman training tomorrow. Can't fucking wait. It's been a week full of assignments and research. The time has come to lift up heavy shit once again!


----------



## Phineas (Feb 17, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Strongman training tomorrow. Can't fucking wait. It's been a week full of assignments and research. The time has come to lift up heavy shit once again!



Fuck that! Post more arm workouts, bra!


----------



## Phineas (Feb 17, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> *Random Guns Session
> 
> **Barbell Curls:
> *8 x 40kg / 88lbs
> ...



Not that I really care about curls but holy shit can you curl a lot! Jesus Gaz. I suck at curls. I can row pretty big dumbells, but I can't curl worth shit. 

By the way, do you have a permit for those guns?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 17, 2011)

Lol, don't need a permit for these things. If they were 18" or above maybe i'd have to look into it .

I hate curls. Once a year is pretty much my limit because they're pretty damned boring. It just goes to show how much rowing and chins will do for you in terms of indirect bicep training, though.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Strongman training tomorrow. Can't fucking wait. It's been a week full of assignments and research. The time has come to lift up heavy shit once again!



i would kill to have access to strongman equipment


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 17, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i would kill to have access to strongman equipment



We're slowly buying it in. It helps that the gym owner is just as into all this stuff as we are, and has been for a good 20 years longer, haha.

Farmer's walks handles are on their way. We have a neutral grip barbell to train for the log (maybe we'll get a proper on in sometime?). Theres a few kegs waiting for us to pick up. We have a tire out the back already. We have an axel now too. For atlas stones we're using the elite stone trainer until we get some real ones.

Good  stuff   it's a nice change from regular training.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 18, 2011)

*Strongman - Workout A - Week 1

**Elite Stone Trainer:
*5 x 60kg / 132lbs
4 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Single Arm Thick DB Overhead Press:*
5 x 25kg / 55lbs
5 x 30kg / 66lbs
5 x 35kg / 77lbs

*Farmers Walks:
*40mtr x 50kg / 110lbs
40mtr x 50kg / 110lbs
40mtr x 50kg / 110lbs

***

First session back, and first strongman workout, so we took it easy today. Will be training with Bish on this program so it's gonna be fun having a training partner for a change.

So yeah, took it easy. Will usually be doing 3-5 sets of 5 for the exercises depending on how we feel, may throw in some high rep-out style things sometimes. Big goal for today was to figure out the form for stone lifting, which i believe we did by the third set. Wasn't easy, lower back was nice and tight by the end, haha. Interesting.

Thick DB Press was using a fatgripz sleeve on a regular dumbell, so the handle was about 2.5" thick or thereabouts. Cleaned it up on the first rep then did presses from the shoulder to lockout. Felt a twinge in my neck on the heaviest set which is still irritating me atm but nothing major. Was a good strict set!

Last exercise was farmers walks and we went as heavy as we could with the DBs available, but was a bit too light. We decided to reduce the rest intervals to compensate so we got it done fairly quickly. Grip and shoulder stability felt absolutely rock solid, though.

All in all a good session, literally took about 45 minutes. When we get heavier and do more sets it'll start to take longer.

Good start


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 18, 2011)

Some of the strongmen competitors worked out at my dads old gym they were crazy to watch. They were dead lifting like 700 pounds and shit. Good luck with your new routine.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 18, 2011)

Gaz - good weight gain on 5/3/1 or were you not really trying to do that?

I imagine it could be a good program for weight and strength gains.  I've kind of decided that I'm going to jump up to 85 kg but I'm not really sure how I'm going to program my lifts yet.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Some of the strongmen competitors worked out at my dads old gym they were crazy to watch. They were dead lifting like 700 pounds and shit. Good luck with your new routine.



Thanks man! I wish i could deadlift 700, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> Gaz - good weight gain on 5/3/1 or were you not really trying to do that?
> 
> I imagine it could be a good program for weight and strength gains.  I've kind of decided that I'm going to jump up to 85 kg but I'm not really sure how I'm going to program my lifts yet.



Thanks man! Not really intentional really, just sort of happened, lol.

Its definitely good for adding muscle mass simply because that rep-out set is both heavy and for multiple reps. My advice would be to at least include SOME volume work as well as low rep strength/power sort of stuff. That way you'll get the best out of both types of hypertrophy.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2011)

*DE + Back

**DE Bench:
*8 x 3 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs

*DB Rows:
*3 x 10 x 50kg / 110lbs

*TRX Inverted Rows:
*3 x 10 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs

*Face Pulls:
*3 x 15 x 16kg / 35.2lbs

***

Short, sharp, get in get out. Was a good quick session. Speed work was pretty fun, need to work on keeping my back solid with the explosive nature of the reps, but wasn't too bad once i got into the swing of it.

Back work was great, shifted some good weights and felt i really hit the areas i wanted well. Arms, lats, rear delts, upper and lower traps, rhomboids, and surrounding areas were all pretty fatigued. Actually got a huge pump, haha. Fun times.

Thursday is 5/3/1 day!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 22, 2011)

what the fuck? are you doing Westside, 5/3/1, and strong man routines?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2011)

Im a fucking innovator.


Sunday - Strongman Events Day

Tuesday - DE Bench/Squats + Back Work

Thursday - 5/3/1 Squats+Military/Deadlifts+Bench


Two week microcycle done three times, six week program of glory.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 22, 2011)

"Ready to take 5/3/1 for a test drive?  To ensure your success,    Jim Wendler cautions to avoid these four  common rookie    mistakes.
  Don't customize:  This probably applies to any program    published on this site, but it  especially matters for 5/3/1. You    must do the program the way it's  written."


Just kidding, but I thought it was funny as I literally just finished some 5/3/1 article that said not to do that. That strong man stuff should shock the body pretty well haha.


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> *Random Guns Session
> 
> **Barbell Curls:
> *8 x 40kg / 88lbs
> ...


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> "Ready to take 5/3/1 for a test drive?  To ensure your success,    Jim Wendler cautions to avoid these four  common rookie    mistakes.
> Don't customize:  This probably applies to any program    published on this site, but it  especially matters for 5/3/1. You    must do the program the way it's  written."
> 
> 
> Just kidding, but I thought it was funny as I literally just finished some 5/3/1 article that said not to do that. That strong man stuff should shock the body pretty well haha.



Yeah, i read that part, haha 

Did four cycles of it as described in the book, and got great results.  Although, there is a "once a week" option in the book. Im just doing other shit


----------



## Phineas (Feb 22, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, i read that part, haha
> 
> Did four cycles of it as described in the book, and got great results.  Although, there is a "once a week" option in the book. Im just doing other shit



On the one hand he says don't modify but on the other hand he says don't overthink assistance. As long as you get your rep out and achieve the minimum reps and are resting enough that's really the core of what the program is after. Besides, you're training 3x/week right now, right? I can't see how that would tamper with 5/3/1 results. That's plenty of rest time. 

Workouts are looking amazing as always, Gaz. Been a while since you've had a full-on grip session, though.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 22, 2011)

Gaz,

Check out the ebook on "The Juggernaut Method" by Chad Wesley Smith.  Chad is a pretty strong guy and the training is a combination of a few different ideas - I think it may interest you.

There are still rep-outs like on 5/3/1.


----------



## the other half (Feb 23, 2011)

DAM DUDE. i guess i have been gone awhile, your numbers and you are looking huge.
guess i better up my game.

must be safe to assume that you have been staying healthy. that always help.


----------



## mggisforme (Feb 23, 2011)

so it looks like 3/3/3, 5/5/5, 5/3/1? I think I got that correct.. I was curious if there was still a deload week then after that? I'm having great results with the program, but I wanted to do something a little heavier for powerlifting.. and was very happy to read that he's working on a new book for that right now. Thank you


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 24, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> Gaz,
> 
> Check out the ebook on "The Juggernaut Method" by Chad Wesley Smith.  Chad is a pretty strong guy and the training is a combination of a few different ideas - I think it may interest you.
> 
> There are still rep-outs like on 5/3/1.



I think i may have heard of that actually, will take a look, thanks


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 24, 2011)

the other half said:


> DAM DUDE. i guess i have been gone awhile, your numbers and you are looking huge.
> guess i better up my game.
> 
> must be safe to assume that you have been staying healthy. that always help.



Haha, thanks bro 

Diet needs to be tightened up a bit if im honest. Not in terms of fat, because bulking = getting fat, but i need to stop taking the easy option in terms of shit food. Gotta get them veggies going again.

How are you doing?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 24, 2011)

mggisforme said:


> so it looks like 3/3/3, 5/5/5, 5/3/1? I think I got that correct.. I was curious if there was still a deload week then after that? I'm having great results with the program, but I wanted to do something a little heavier for powerlifting.. and was very happy to read that he's working on a new book for that right now. Thank you



Definitely take a deload week afterwards.

I expect the new book will go into more detail but the gist of it is like you said - 3's with singles, 5's without the rep out, 5/3/1 with singles, unload.

I made the mistake of doing the rep outs on 5's and didn't have enough juice to do singles in the last phase, lol. Im an idiot


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 24, 2011)

*5/3/1 Cycle 5 - Wave 1 - Squats + Military

**Squats (Warmup):
*5 x 67.5kg / 148.5lbs
4 x 85kg / 187lbs
3 x 102.5kg / 225.5lbs

*Squats (Work):
*5 x 110kg / 242lbs
5 x 127.5kg / 280.5lbs
10 x 142.5kg / 313.5lbs

*Military (Warmup):
*5 x 30kg / 66lbs
4 x 37.5kg / 82.5lbs
3 x 45kg / 99lbs

*Military (Work):
*5 x 50kg / 110lbs
5 x 57.5kg / 126.5lbs
11 x 65kg / 143lbs

***

First 5/3/1 workout on this program and it was a little iffy. Reps on the squat rep-out weren't great but i am trying to push each rep as deep as possible. My legs are absolutely fried thisevening. Its not too awful i guess.

Military was pretty good though, about the same level as before really. The first wave is always a bit crap, but the second wave is where the magic happens for me. We'll have to wait and see!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 24, 2011)

Phineas said:


> On the one hand he says don't modify but on the other hand he says don't overthink assistance. As long as you get your rep out and achieve the minimum reps and are resting enough that's really the core of what the program is after. Besides, you're training 3x/week right now, right? I can't see how that would tamper with 5/3/1 results. That's plenty of rest time.
> 
> Workouts are looking amazing as always, Gaz. Been a while since you've had a full-on grip session, though.



Thanks dude! Grip has been a tough one to fit in lately, im still messing about with block weights and grippers in my down-time though! Forearms are ever so slightly pushing past 13.5" now so its all good, lol.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 24, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks dude! Grip has been a tough one to fit in lately, im still messing about with block weights and grippers in my down-time though! Forearms are ever so slightly pushing past 13.5" now so its all good, lol.



13.5 inch forearms?? haha jesus Gaz! You'd put Popeye to shame. 

Do you eat can after can of spinach???


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2011)

i better go to the gym, you caught up to me! ive been using this guy Pro Gyro


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 27, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i better go to the gym, you caught up to me! ive been using this guy Pro Gyro



Man i love those things 

Had a mess around with a friend over xmas and managed to get blisters on every finger, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 27, 2011)

Phineas said:


> 13.5 inch forearms?? haha jesus Gaz! You'd put Popeye to shame.
> 
> Do you eat can after can of spinach???



No, but i am partial to BHJO


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 27, 2011)

*Strongman Training

**Log Bar Clean + Press:
*5 x 45kg / 99lbs
5 x 55kg / 121lbs
5 x 65kg / 143lbs
5 x 75kg / 165lbs
1 x 85kg / 187lbs
1 x 90kg / 198lbs

*Axel Back Squat Holds:
*3 x 30sec x 100kg / 220lbs
3 x 30sec x 140kg / 308lbs

*Sandbag Walks:
*3 x 80mtr x 50kg / 110lbs

***

Strongman workout with Bish today, and went pretty well! Kegs still haven't arrived so we went straight into log bar clean and press. Went pretty well, and thats a PR for me on any overhead work 

After that played around with some training for the super yoke, and we decided to do some back squat holds with the axel. Core was fine, but keeping that axel stable is absolute hell.

After that, finished up with some quick-fire sets of sandbag walks. Fun!

And now, some videos:






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 27, 2011)

holy shit that over head press was impressive. On a random note, do you take any supplements?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 27, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> holy shit that over head press was impressive. On a random note, do you take any supplements?



Thanks dude! Was tough using the log bar. Feels really far away during the clean!

At the moment i'm doing intermittent fasting so i've added BCAAs to my usual supplement stash, but generally its just these:

Multivitamin
Fish Oil
Glucosamine Sulphate
Dextrose
Creatine

I'm also taking a pre-workout stim for the first time ever, courtesy of Juggernaut's company Beyond Nutrition. First pre-wo thing i've ever wanted to try because its not just caffeine with a fancy label and sprinkling of other ingredients in. Don't get a crash or anything using it, which is great.

Nothing fancy in the way of supplements really. I'm gonna write an article about supps soon.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 27, 2011)

whats Glucosamine Sulphate for? another random note You have 9999 posts


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 27, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> whats Glucosamine Sulphate for? another random note You have 9999 posts



For my joints. Sometimes i get terrible tendonitis in my elbows and glucosamine seems to keep it at bay.

Also, hoorah!


----------



## the other half (Feb 27, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> How are you doing?



things are going good. katt and i are still hitting the iron pretty good.
just that time of the year to shed a few of those holiday pounds.
so much fun putting it on, but is sucks taking it off.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 28, 2011)

Gaz, strong pressing and reaaly good video, however, the music was like bad porno music, esp on the sand bag one ha!!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Gaz, strong pressing and reaaly good video, however, the music was like bad porno music, esp on the sand bag one ha!!!!


 
I thought the sandbag one sounded like some african tribal thing. 

Killer pressing Gaz


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 1, 2011)

the other half said:


> things are going good. katt and i are still hitting the iron pretty good.
> just that time of the year to shed a few of those holiday pounds.
> so much fun putting it on, but is sucks taking it off.



Haha, aint that the truth! Good to hear things are going well for you two, though


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 1, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Gaz, strong pressing and reaaly good video, however, the music was like bad porno music, esp on the sand bag one ha!!!!



Haha, thanks mate. I'd had heavy metal on all day during shift so we thought a little change would be nice for the workout.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I thought the sandbag one sounded like some african tribal thing.
> 
> Killer pressing Gaz



Thanks dude!

I'd like to point out that while i didn't really notice anything wrong with the music, it wasn't my choice, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 1, 2011)

*DE + Back*

*Speed Squats:
*10 x 2 x 110kg / 242lbs

*Axel Bent Over Rows:
*3 x 10 x 75kg / 165lbs

*TRX Inverted Rows:
*3 x 10 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs

*Face Pulls:
*3 x 15 x 16kg / 35.2lbs

***

Good quick workout again today. My speed on squats needs a lot of improvement. Compared to my force generation in the Deadlift and Bench Press my Squats are lagging way behind - i put this down to my relative inexperience with my current technique (< a year really).

Still, the middle few sets were pretty good. Sat all the way onto a bench every rep and exploded from a dead start. My quad DOMS is now gone after this session, so it's all good!

Back work was great. Feel like this combination of exercises is really strengthening my upper back.


----------



## katt (Mar 1, 2011)

gotta hand it to ya Gazzy... every time I visit your journal, I'm like.. "wtf is he doing in here"   you've got some wacked out exercises ...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 2, 2011)

when i was doing speed work, i was always 135-155lbs on the box squat.  thats pretty heavy, maybe lower the weight if you arent fast enough?  whats your 1rm?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2011)

Gaz! Wassup, mate!
Dude...like that log bar thing...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 2, 2011)

I did speed day with 50% of 1rm, but you can probably squat 500 pounds cant you.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 3, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> *DE + Back*
> 
> *Speed Squats:
> *10 x 2 x 110kg / 242lbs
> ...



Awesome workout Gaz! I can't believe the weight you use on speed squats! You must have some jacked quads.

I've been trying to find those two rows online but I can't. I gathered the inverted rows are just reverse bodyweight rows (aka "supine rows") but I don't know what the TRX means. 

Now, what the hell are axel bent over rows? Are they a corner-supported barbell row using some attachment like a T-bar or V-Bar (from seated row machines)?

Never done face pulls but I know what they are. Where do they have carryover? Deads/cleans?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 4, 2011)

katt said:


> gotta hand it to ya Gazzy... every time I visit your journal, I'm like.. "wtf is he doing in here"   you've got some wacked out exercises ...



Lol! I've gotta justify the name of the journal though! Obscure exercises are awesome!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 4, 2011)

PreMier said:


> when i was doing speed work, i was always 135-155lbs on the box squat.  thats pretty heavy, maybe lower the weight if you arent fast enough?  whats your 1rm?





ihateschoolmt said:


> I did speed day with 50% of 1rm, but you can probably squat 500 pounds cant you.


 
I used about 60% or thereabouts (i think lol). Last time i tested my 1RM was 180kg / 396lbs. Will probably take the weight down a tad, 100kg / 220lbs or something.

I also might do box jumps between sets with bodyweight to re-inforce the movement in my head a bit. Or just do sets of bodyweight the same as the normal sets, and jump in the air so the movement pattern is exactly the same.

The reps are nice and fluid right now, but i'm so used to doing squats slow and controlled its gonna take some hammering to get them sped up, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 4, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Gaz! Wassup, mate!
> Dude...like that log bar thing...



Im good dude, how are you?

The log bar is great! We might be getting an entry level log soon. Another gym that a friend of mine runs has just bought in some logs, kegs, and a yoke so im definitely going to pop down to their facility and give it a try.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 4, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Awesome workout Gaz! I can't believe the weight you use on speed squats! You must have some jacked quads.



Lol, thanks dude! Annoyingly my legs are an area which never really grows - even on the 20 squat program did nothing. Its weird!



Phineas said:


> I've been trying to find those two rows online but I can't. I gathered the inverted rows are just reverse bodyweight rows (aka "supine rows") but I don't know what the TRX means.



Yup, they're just supine rows using this hanging from a rack:

TRX Suspension Trainer

Really really good exercise. Absolutely nails my lats, traps, and my grip is shot after a few sets. EliteFTS did two great articles on inverted rows which are worth a read:

Five Fun Inverted Row Variations

Five Awesome Inverted Row Variations: Part 2



Phineas said:


> Now, what the hell are axel bent over rows? Are they a corner-supported barbell row using some attachment like a T-bar or V-Bar (from seated row machines)?



Axel rows are just barbell rows done with an axel bar. Its a fixed non-rotating bar, and its about 2" in diameter so it's pretty thick. Hard to hold on to, so i prefer to do BOR on that so i can get my grip trained a bit too.



Phineas said:


> Never done face pulls but I know what they are. Where do they have carryover? Deads/cleans?



Face pulls are great for overall shoulder health because of external rotation and training scapula retraction. I started doing them to strengthen my rhomboids because i had a weakness issue there that was (and still does) fuck up my trap and shoulder. Some days its agony retracting my scapula because it just knots up like hell. Had a few months of osteopathy to break down a big lump of tissue in there and its still not right but thankfully getting better!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 4, 2011)

*5/3/1 Cycle 5 - Wave 1 - Deadlifts and Bench*

*Deadlifts (Warmup):
*5 x 75kg / 165lbs
4 x 92.5kg / 203.5lbs
3 x 112.5kg / 247.5lbs

*Deadlifts (Work):
*5 x 122.5kg / 269.5lbs
5 x 140kg / 308lbs
15 x 157.5kg / 346.5lbs

*Bench Press (Warmup):
*5 x 45kg / 99lbs
4 x 57.5kg / 126.5lbs
3 x 67.5kg / 148.5lbs

*Bench Press (Work):
*5 x 75kg / 165lbs
5 x 85kg / 187lbs
11 x 97.5kg / 214.5lbs

***

Awesome session yesterday! Two solid rep PRs on deads and bench. Deadlift warmups didn't feel all that great, but did a little dynamic stretching before the big set to loosen up my lower back and managed to get a tough 15 reps done.

Also very pleased with Bench for once! Totally nailed the technique this time, got my hand spacing right, got my arm angle right, managed to pull my elbows in every rep, my back was arched and retracted all the way through, leg position gave me great drive without pinching in my hips, arse stayed on the seat, and got a full ROM every time. VERY fucking pleased because i've strugged pulling all the elements of proper bench press together up till now.

Video!






YouTube Video











Gonna try getting a squat video uploaded next.

Awesome session. After this i hopped on a train for a few hours to go see Devin Townsend live. Was one of the best nights of my life - gig was amazing, great company, a few drinks which im paying for right now, and got to meet the man himself for a photo op:







And hung out with the drummer, Ryan van der Poederooyen.






What an incredible fucking day. Im actually still not sure it even happened.

Hopefully will be less hungover by sunday because the farmers walks handles should be here and i wanna give them a good go.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 4, 2011)

Ya it does look like you're nailing that bench form, I bet benching is a bitch after a heavy dead workout.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats on the PR's. 

And sounds like you had a great day all around.


----------



## katt (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2011)

nice lifts


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 7, 2011)

*Strongman Training

**Farmers Walks:
*40mtr x 65kg / 143lbs
16mtr x 85kg / 187lbs
16mtr x 85kg / 187lbs
8mtr x 105kg / 231lbs
13sec x 120kg / 264lbs (Static Holds)

*Elite Stone Trainer:
*5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
1 x 80kg / 176lbs
1 x 80kg / 176lbs

*Axel Press:
*5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 70kg / 154lbs
5 x 75kg / 165lbs

***

My traps are absolutely fucked.

That is all.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey gaz....pardon me for being too lazy to look for it, but what is your routine set up like?  I saw you did deeds and bench 5/3/1 in the same session with no assistance.  Can you give me a summary of how you have it set up, always interested in new ideas.

Also, do you know where I can get one of those log bars for the overheads?  Seems like doing the overhead press with a neutral grip is the best way to do it.  I've tried using my trap bar with less than stellar results, so it would be cool to have one of them, I might actually look forward to overhead presses then.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 7, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> *Strongman Training
> 
> **Farmers Walks:
> *40mtr x 65kg / 132lbs
> ...



Are the farmer's walks the combined weight, or the weight of each dumbbell?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 7, 2011)

Stewart14 said:


> Hey gaz....pardon me for being too lazy to look for it, but what is your routine set up like?  I saw you did deeds and bench 5/3/1 in the same session with no assistance.  Can you give me a summary of how you have it set up, always interested in new ideas.



Yeah sure. I've integrated it with a lot of other stuff for this cycle - mainly because i'm trying to train for strongman at the same time. Basically:

Sunday - Events

Tuesday - Dynamic Effort + Back Training

Thursday - 5/3/1

I'm alternating two different workouts for each of those three days, so in terms of the 5/3/1 portion im doing Squats + Military one week, and Deads + Bench the next. I'm alternating two events sessions, and on DE day im alternating squats and bench. The back work stays mostly the same.

The sessions are all really tough, but pretty much over and done with in less than an hour which is fantastic since i'm busy with dissertation stuff lately.

All i've really done is taken half my assistance work and turned it into events day using sport specific movements, and the other half and just put it all together (back) with some speed training.

Really enjoying it so far!




Stewart14 said:


> Also, do you know where I can get one of those log bars for the overheads?  Seems like doing the overhead press with a neutral grip is the best way to do it.  I've tried using my trap bar with less than stellar results, so it would be cool to have one of them, I might actually look forward to overhead presses then.



The one we bought isn't really a true log bar, but it's called a "swiss bar" or "ladder bar". The grip is basically the same though. As for where to get it, you may have to just have a look on google or see if anybody local can fabricate you one. We just had some farmers walks handles fabricated for us rather than buying them.

The one we have is pretty much like this:

Watson Gym Equipment: Swiss Bar

Whereas a log bar is more like this:

Dr. Ken Leistner's Original Log Bar Strongman Equipment


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 7, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Are the farmer's walks the combined weight, or the weight of each dumbbell?



Thats the weight in each hand.

We just had some new farmers walks handles fabricated for us and i've been looking forward to giving them a whirl! Absolutely horrific walking with that much weight.

Had to do it in the street too so dodging the odd car that came past was great fun.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 7, 2011)

So gonna start track my diet again. Here's today:



> TOTAL CALORIES: 3,463
> 
> Fat
> 135.4g / 1,205kCal / 35%
> ...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 7, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Are the farmer's walks the combined weight, or the weight of each dumbbell?


You know youre a god damn gangster when someone has to ask that question and the answer is each hand.


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> You know youre a god damn gangster when someone has to ask that question and the answer is each hand.



Fact.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 7, 2011)

^ Agree with above.

Here is a link to that bar for over here in the US. 

Elite FTS

Looks pretty cool, wish I could get my gym to get one.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 7, 2011)

There is one at my gym but it only has one bar to put your hands.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 7, 2011)

EliteFTS comes to the rescue again! Best site on the web IMO. Good call!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 8, 2011)

*Speed Day

**DE Bench/Medicine Ball Throws:
*8 x 3 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
8 x 3 x 10kg / 22lbs

*DB Rows:
*3 x 10 x 50kg / 110lbs

*TRX Inverted Rows:
*3 x 10 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs

*Face Pulls:
*3 x 15 x 16kg / 35.2lbs

***

Knackered after the last two days of training. This felt really tough. Speed work was good, i like adding in med ball stuff as a superset. Back work was a struggle due to grip and trap fatigue from yesterday, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 8, 2011)

Also, today i entered my first strongman competition. Its on Sunday 29th May and the events will be:


90kg (200lbs) Farmers Walks over 50mtr course

Viking Press Max Reps (Weight TBA)

180kg (400lbs) Deadlift Max Reps

Conans Wheel 210kg (460lbs) Max Revolutions

Barrell and Stone Load: 60kg, 65kg, 67kg, 75kg (barrells) and 105kg Stone (130lbs - 230lbs)


All events have a 60sec time limit. Weird to think the whole day will consist only of 5 minutes work. I expect i will be absolutely fucking broken, though.

Looking forward to it. Equal parts excited and nervous as hell, hahahaha. Gonna be fun.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2011)

Damn I'm jealous. There was one here last year, but I didn't enter because I was just starting to lift again and wasn't strong enough


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 8, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Also, today i entered my first strongman competition. Its on Sunday 29th May



Good luck with that, Gaz.  I'll be watching for you on ESPN.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 8, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Good luck with that, Gaz.  I'll be watching for you on ESPN.



Haha, thanks man


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 8, 2011)

PreMier said:


> Damn I'm jealous. There was one here last year, but I didn't enter because I was just starting to lift again and wasn't strong enough



There was one literally in the city i live in (Cardiff) on Sunday. The annoying thing is that i didn't check the events and assumed they were way above my level.

Noticed them about a week before the comp when it was full and didn't have enough time to train for them properly anyway. Gutted! Now i have to drive 4 hours to get to what is essentially the same comp.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 8, 2011)

Currently consulting with my friend The Project on training matters.

PROJECT GOLIATH


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 8, 2011)

Good luck in your comp. We'll all be watching. 

Cool site your friend has.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Good luck in your comp. We'll all be watching.
> 
> Cool site your friend has.


Wait is it really going to be on ESPN?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 8, 2011)

That was much easier than typing it.

Compared with yesterday it's not too different. Saturates are up, and fiber is down however. Not good, but fuck it - it's pancake day. Im surprised it's as similar as it is.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 8, 2011)

Buhahaha it has alcohol as it's own source of calories that's awesome. Are you bulking?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 8, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Buhahaha it has alcohol as it's own source of calories that's awesome. Are you bulking?



 I'm not trying to bulk or cut particularly. Dunno if i've mentioned this or not, but the last few weeks i've been running intermittant fasting (LeanGains). Seems pretty good, this way of eating just makes a lot of sense to me.

I hate eating in the morning because i like training in the morning and it messes my schedule up. I also really like the science behind it, and the increases in insulin sensitivity it supposedly brings about.

The best thing, though, is 100% of my calories most days are coming after my workout - recovery city! Have seen zero negatives when training fasted, also.  So long as i get my pre-workout concoction going (and yeah, its got sugar in it) i'm fine.

Have never really been an advocate of fasted training, and i still don't recommend fasted cardio since its more endurance based.

This is basically my maintenance level of calories.


----------



## Resolve (Mar 8, 2011)

IF is awesome stuff, I've been on some form of it for over two years now.  Wouldn't want to go back to any other style of eating.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 8, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> I'm not trying to bulk or cut particularly. Dunno if i've mentioned this or not, but the last few weeks i've been running intermittant fasting (LeanGains). Seems pretty good, this way of eating just makes a lot of sense to me.
> 
> I hate eating in the morning because i like training in the morning and it messes my schedule up. I also really like the science behind it, and the increases in insulin sensitivity it supposedly brings about.
> 
> ...



I did IF for a number of weeks, but I had to start training in the AM and that messed with my schedule as well. I needed carbs, so I switched to a carb cycling protocol ala Built-style, and it is working nicely. I lost 8lbs.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 9, 2011)

Gaz, would you mind posting your increases in bench and military since doing 5/3/1? I know you said it takes more time to get going then squats and deads but I'm getting frustrated. My military is finally starting to increase bit by bit but my bench has been stagnant.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2011)

Sure:

Bench 22/09/10 = 82.5kg / 181.5 x 15
Bench 03/03/11 = 97.5kg / 214.5lbs x 11

Military 27/09/10 = 55kg / 121lbs x 14
Military 08/02/11 = 70kg / 154lbs x 10


Not a huge improvement compared to squats and deads when you take the reps into account, but still good. Thats over 6 months near as dammit.​


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2011)

Lot more carbs today, but i'm getting pretty good at keeping the calories the same, haha.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2011)

i would die on that much protein


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 9, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i would die on that much protein


  I have have of that in my post workout shake. But I also hardly eat carbs.


----------



## Stewart14 (Mar 9, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Gaz, would you mind posting your increases in bench and military since doing 5/3/1? I know you said it takes more time to get going then squats and deads but I'm getting frustrated. My military is finally starting to increase bit by bit but my bench has been stagnant.



See, I think 5/3/1 is a solid program, however, I find the progression to be waaaaaay to slow.  I know it's meant to be that way, but I think it kind of fakes you out in terms of your progress.  Yeah, everyone says they keep hitting rep prs and all, and you do, probably because if you weren't on this program, you wouldn't even attempt going for those reps!  I can do a rep out set at 200 pounds and get 10 reps, or I can use say 190 pounds for a 5x5, and I honestly think the 5x5 will help your strength more overall.

And don't forget, you start with only 90% of your 1rm, so it's even slower.  I wonder if wendler actually even does his own program or not.  I would be willing to bet he might not use it as much as he says he does.  I think for such a strong guy used to doing such heavy weight,that this program would bore him to death and make him LOSE strength...

All speculation of course, lol.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Sure:
> 
> Bench 22/09/10 = 82.5kg / 181.5 x 15
> Bench 03/03/11 = 97.5kg / 214.5lbs x 11
> ...



Damn that's awesome improvement!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I have have of that in my post workout shake. But I also hardly eat carbs.



thats what i mean.. i get a lot more than that


----------



## davegmb (Mar 10, 2011)

The military press numbers impress me the most, its such a hard exercise to improve in without adding in some leg work (cheating) too.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 10, 2011)

Shit session today. Will post later.

Long and short of it is that my Squats are shit again so i've decided to take the weight all the way back down again and only count reps where my fucking elbows touch my thighs.

Feel knackered right now. Kinda burnt out on 5/3/1 for a while. With this comp coming up i'm gonna let the events take centre stage right now. No idea what the hell to do training-wise now.

Bummed out to fuck.


----------



## fufu (Mar 10, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Also, today i entered my first strongman competition. Its on Sunday 29th May and the events will be:
> 
> 
> 90kg (200lbs) Farmers Walks over 50mtr course
> ...



Sounds like a solid competition. Basic and to the point.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 10, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Shit session today. Will post later.
> 
> Long and short of it is that my Squats are shit again so i've decided to take the weight all the way back down again and only count reps where my fucking elbows touch my thighs.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it's time to go back to a HIT variation.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 10, 2011)

fufu said:


> Sounds like a solid competition. Basic and to the point.



Yeah, im really looking forward to it! Good coverage of all the major events.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 10, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Sounds like it's time to go back to a HIT variation.



I think after this competition is done with im gonna do a little hypertrophy for a while, so i may very well do


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

PreMier said:


> thats what i mean.. i get a lot more than that


 
Can you tell yesterday was a no carb day. 



Gazhole said:


> Shit session today. Will post later.
> 
> Long and short of it is that my Squats are shit again so i've decided to take the weight all the way back down again and only count reps where my fucking elbows touch my thighs.
> 
> ...


 
Now it's a challenge for you to focus on the competition events, and design a program around supporting those events. Seems like something you'd be really good at. 

No reason to be bummed, changing things up is part of the fun of doing this.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 10, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> I think after this competition is done with im gonna do a little hypertrophy for a while, so i may very well do


Awesome, I would very much like to see how you approach HIT, seems like not too many people do HIT these days it would be nice to see another journal following it.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 11, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Awesome, I would very much like to see how you approach HIT, seems like not too many people do HIT these days it would be nice to see another journal following it.



Dug out my Mentzer/Darden books last night and had a play around. Here's what i came up with, and is how i'd typically run a program. I've done it a few different ways over the years, lol.



> *Workout A - Lower Push (6 Sets/3 Working)*
> 
> Warmup 1 - Squats 3x5 (No Tempo)
> 
> ...


I don't believe everything should be done with tempo. I think you get the best out of squats and deads without it. I like this a lot, after putting it together. The sessions will be incredibly short, haha.

The tempo is (Positive-Iso-Negative-Iso). The ranges for each exercise are the minimum and maximum you can do without adjusting the weight. If you ever get the upper number or above, increase the weight next time. If you ever get the lower number or below, decrease the weight next time. 

Rest between pairs is minimal, but rest between exercises not paired together can be anything you like. The max time for the workout however is 30 minutes. I always used to time myself and try to beat the time as well as reps and weight PRs. It can get pretty hectic.

Last time me and a friend ran a HIT program by the end we took 10 minutes off our time, added 20lbs to all exercises, and were doing 1-2 extra reps. It was incredible. The best part is that he was cutting and i was bulking, and we BOTH achieved our physique goals while getting stronger. Fucking insane.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 11, 2011)

Funny, i was going to ask you how you would set one up! I prefer to hit the gym 3 days a week, so i would probably take your format and turn the two leg days into one.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 11, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Funny, i was going to ask you how you would set one up! I prefer to hit the gym 3 days a week, so i would probably take your format and turn the two leg days into one.


 
I'd probably only train twice a week on this program. I'd leave 2 days between each workout at least. Definitely don't recommend doing squats and deads in the same session, its just too hard to get the most out of them.

You can still go to the gym and do conditioning once a week, but i'd be very wary about doing this with a 3x week frequency. Twice a week kills me as it is!


----------



## davegmb (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry, i must have read it wrong i thought it was a 4 day a week program you put down


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 11, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Sorry, i must have read it wrong i thought it was a 4 day a week program you put down



Good job you did ask, though, haha! Its only because all working sets are done to failure - you require and even need less sets and frequency to get results.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 11, 2011)

Cool looking workout structure.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 11, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Last time me and a friend ran a HIT program by the end we took 10 minutes off our time, added 20lbs to all exercises, and were doing 1-2 extra reps. It was incredible. The best part is that he was cutting and i was bulking, and we BOTH achieved our physique goals while getting stronger. Fucking insane.


Nice looking plan, I really like the exercise choices (they are very similar to my weekly routine). I haven't seen anyone doing a tempo workout in a long time haha. I used to do that shit too, I would be doing it now if I wasn't such a beginner, but I doubt it would make any difference for me this early into training. You plan on doing any negatives at any point?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 13, 2011)

*Events Day*

*Farmers Walks:*
40mtr x 65kg / 143lbs
40mtr x 85kg / 187lbs
20mtr x 105kg / 231lbs
1mtr x 125kg / 275lbs
30mtr + 20mtr x 90kg / 198lbs

*Yoke Walks:*
40mtr x 140kg / 308lbs
20mtr x 220kg / 484lbs
3mtr x 260kg / 572lbs
15mtr x 220kg / 484lbs

*Log:*
4 x 70kg / 154lbs (Clean + Press)
8 x 70kg / 154lbs (Press)
0 x 90kg / 198lbs (Clean)
1 x 80kg / 176lbs (Clean + Press)

***

Big events session today i'm so fucked from it i've barely eaten anything afterwards, haha. Knackered.

Started with farmers walks and worked up to some PRs. Moved onto to yoke for the first time ever and pretty much maxed out on those too. Finished with an actual log press and tried some PRs with that too - couldnt even clean the 90kg up. Next time.

Was about 3 hours all in all, were five of us giving it a go. There will be a massive video coming soon.

Computer broke today (my fault) so i'm pretty annoyed about that. Had my OS exactly how i wanted it. Need to start from scratch now. Sucks. Good day though.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 13, 2011)

wtf is knackered??


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 14, 2011)

It means tired. When you say 30mtr+20mtr on that last set of farmers walks does that mean you set the weight down for a second and picked it back up for 20 more meters?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 14, 2011)

Correct and correct!

My whole body has DOMS today.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 14, 2011)

This sounds like a great cardio plan...might have to do it myself~


----------



## Resolve (Mar 14, 2011)

On those farmer's walks, is the weight you record per hand or total?


----------



## katt (Mar 14, 2011)

What the heck is a Yoke Walk???


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 14, 2011)

katt said:


> What the heck is a Yoke Walk???



You have a frame, get underneath it, walk with it. Its horrific, lol! All will become apparent in the eventual videos of the session


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 14, 2011)

Resolve said:


> On those farmer's walks, is the weight you record per hand or total?



Thats per hand. 125kg just wasn't happening, though last time i had trouble just holding it so we're making progress.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 14, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> This sounds like a great cardio plan...might have to do it myself~



Heavy farmers walks are insane cardio. So hard.


----------



## katt (Mar 14, 2011)

can't wait for the vid's..      and I know that's one exercise I will NOT be trying... lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 14, 2011)

Look forward to the vid, that sounds like a killer workout. Definately can see why you'd have DOMS all over.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 14, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> wtf is knackered??


 
hahaha lost in translation again i see juggs


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 14, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> You have a frame, get underneath it, walk with it. Its horrific, lol! All will become apparent in the eventual videos of the session



Easy way to make one; welding pipe with fitters, top part needs to be 3-4 inches wide, screwed on at the ends are elbows fitted with 1.5 inch pipe and floor lange at the bottom. I added 750lbs of weight to it when I did blue collar and grew like a fucking weed!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 15, 2011)

*Deadlift Day*

*1. Deads (Warmup)*
5 x 65kg / 143lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 135kg / 297lbs

*2a. Deads*
5 x 155kg / 341lbs
5 x 155kg / 341lbs
8 x 155kg / 341lbs

*2b. Farmers Walks*
80mtr x 30kg / 66lbs
60mtr x 30kg / 66lbs
40mtr x 30kg / 66lbs

*3. DE Squats*
10 x 2 x 67.5kg / 148.5lbs

*4. TRX Inverted Rows*
3 x 10 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs

***

New program, new goals:

Goal 1 - I'm pretty happy with my strength right now, but one thing i need to learn how to do is keep that strength while i'm tired and maintain or even increase my output over multiple sets. 

Solution - Do some warmups, and stick at a fairly heavy weight for three sets. On the last set rep out, and adjust weights for next time according to performance.


Goal 2 - For the comp in May, and in general, my GPP and core leave a lot to be desired. I can get by with my current conditioning but i want it to be easy. My core is stronger than average, but compared with my competition its lacklustre.

Solution - Superset the above sets with some sort of lifting + carrying movement.


Goal 3 - My explosive output and speed through reps really needs to improve if i'm going to succeed in pulling and loading events, as well as the log.

Solution - I will be doing power work every session roughly according to Mark Rippetoes guidelines on the subject in Practical Programming (i think thats his book?).


As for this session, it went well. I'm a whole new shade of fucked now. The superset and sticking at a heavy weight tanked me (and my grip :-|) more than i expected so that rep-out was far below what i could achieve in a 5/3/1 set up. Still, thats the point!

Squats were done to a very low depth. Definitely powerlift-legal in terms of being parallel. Weight is still light but i'm gonna have to keep my ego in check if i'm going to keep my form solid at this depth. The weight will come. My quads actually hurt a LOT even from this weight so it's all good.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 15, 2011)

Good luck with those new goals! Seems like you know how to go about accomplishing them and that's more than half the battle.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 15, 2011)

Gaz can you recomend a good 3 day hypertrophy program you have seen before, i remember you said you were looking to start one soon. Omerta wants me to have a go at the 5/3/1 strength program and has sent me some good info on it, but just not really into the strength programs at the min, sick of the injuries i get when doing them. Ive come up with this:

*Workout A*
Bench press (flat or incline) *4 x 6*
DB flyes *2 x 10*
Weighted dips *3 x 8*
BB curls *4 x 10*
Ab crunches

*Workout B*
Squats *3 x 10/15*
Leg press *4 x 6*
Calf raises *4 x 15/20*
Military press *4 x 6*
lateral raises *3 x 15*

*Workout C*
BB bent over rows (or DB rows) *4 x 6*
Chin ups *3 x 10*
RDL's *4 x 6*
Good mornings *3 x 10/15*
Overhead rope extensions/rope pull downs *4 x 10*

*Do you think i get a good enough balance all over *


----------



## davegmb (Mar 15, 2011)

Omerta suggested i replace the lateral raises with face pulls which seemed to make sense when he explained it.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks pretty good to me, man! And yeah definitely put some face pulls in there. Underrated exercise.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 17, 2011)

*1. Bench (Warmups):*
5 x 40kg / 88lbs
5 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
5 x 82.5kg / 181.5lbs

*2a. Bench (Work):*
5 x 95kg / 209lbs
5 x 95kg / 209lbs
8 x 95kg / 209lbs

*2b. Sandbag Shoulder Walks:*
80mtr x 50kg / 110lbs
80mtr x 50kg / 110lbs
80mtr x 50kg / 110lbs

*3. Hang Cleans:*
7 x 4 x 50kg / 110lbs

*4. DB Rows:*
3 x 10 x 50kg / 110lbs

***

Dayum. Another tough superset, this program is really kicking my ass. I love it! Not really surprised my rep-out numbers are lower than usual, i was seriously tanked by that last set - and the walks straight after it felt like my chest was gonna explode. Tough stuff.

Cleans were nice and fast. Gonna try working on technique a lot more though, as it's absolutely shocking .

Have written up the current program on the site here: getlifting.info » Strongman Contest Prep so take a look if you're interested! Still trying to edit the strongman video together but i'm shit at this sort of thing.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome looking workout. 

Just our of curiosity what would your opinion be on doing the 5/3/1 std for say 2 rounds and then every 3rd throw in a round of the powerlifting version. 

All these singles with the PR 1RM's twice in 2 weeks (4 days a week)seems like it would be a bit much long term run back to back.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 17, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Awesome looking workout.
> 
> Just our of curiosity what would your opinion be on doing the 5/3/1 std for say 2 rounds and then every 3rd throw in a round of the powerlifting version.
> 
> All these singles with the PR 1RM's twice in 2 weeks (4 days a week)seems like it would be a bit much long term run back to back.



Remember the singles don't have to be maximal attempts - just heavier than what you're usually using. You can do three singles at your training max if you like (so 90% ish of your true 1RM).

Either that or instead of working up to a rep out set on the 5/3/1 wave, do 5/3/1/1/1 but make them singles and actually do go for something close to your max.

When i did the singles variation the first wave with singles in was still fairly light - they were just heaviER that usual, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 17, 2011)

After a few days wrestling with my computer, i present the first part of the strongman video:






YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 17, 2011)

beast.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 17, 2011)

Holy crap 275 each hand. How much can that guy dead lift?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 17, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Holy crap 275 each hand. How much can that guy dead lift?



Last time i checked his 1RM was 500+. We both signed up for the comp in May, he's a machine!

I tried 275 and literally got 3mtr before losing my stability, haha.

Wish i'd gotten more vids of The Project that day, but i think he's done a load of the same session so i'll post his vids when they appear too.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 17, 2011)

Along the same lines, i'm not in this vid but if anybody here has ever been impressed with the shit i do in training its because i'm training with motherfuckers like this:






YouTube Video











I love my gym, and the friends i've made here on staff are all absolute units. Heres to the lads!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 17, 2011)

Damn I wish I wasn't so damn skinny so I could just train for strength haha. These videos are not helping me want to do super sets and TUT counts. That guy that was squatting like 6 plates, would that depth count at a meet? It looked like he didn't quite hit parallel, or was it just because his legs are so big?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 17, 2011)

Part 2 of strongman:






YouTube Video











Note to self: adjust the fucking yoke, because you are short. Get over it. That is all.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 17, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Damn I wish I wasn't so damn skinny so I could just train for strength haha. These videos are not helping me want to do super sets and TUT counts. That guy that was squatting like 6 plates, would that depth count at a meet? It looked like he didn't quite hit parallel, or was it just because his legs are so big?



We have this conversation a lot. The long and short of it is that he goes really fucking deep, but he really isn't built for powerlifting. His parallel squat and his ATG squat are literally 3" apart. Its pretty stupid.

And yeah, his legs are immense - literally immense, they're 32"+.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 17, 2011)

YouTube Video











Last part, the log. Great times!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 17, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Remember the singles don't have to be maximal attempts - just heavier than what you're usually using. You can do three singles at your training max if you like (so 90% ish of your true 1RM).
> 
> Either that or instead of working up to a rep out set on the 5/3/1 wave, do 5/3/1/1/1 but make them singles and actually do go for something close to your max.
> 
> When i did the singles variation the first wave with singles in was still fairly light - they were just heaviER that usual, lol.


 
Good point, we'll see how I feel after I start to "deload". I might just be jumping the gun. 

Kick ass video's. I can see why you were hurting all over after that workout. 

I so wish we had a non commercial gym in my area, some of this stuff just looks like it would fun to do.


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 17, 2011)

I wish I could lift at your gym.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2011)

man, i wanna chill and get drunk with you guys. fucking accents lmao


----------



## davegmb (Mar 18, 2011)

They are great video's Gaz, strong bunch of lads.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 19, 2011)

Great videos, Gaz.  In the first one, did they close the street for you?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 20, 2011)

thanks all, i'd love to get a massive training session going with you guys. Drinks afterwards, obviously!

And no, they didn't close the street. It was a sunday afternoon so it was fairly quiet. the cars that did come around didn't really mind.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 20, 2011)

*Events Day*

*Farmers Deadlifts (Weight Per Hand)*
5 x 65kg / 143lbs
3 x 105kg / 231lbs
1 x 125kg / 275lbs
1 x 145kg / 319lbs
1 x 160kg / 352lbs

*Yoke Squats:*
5 x 140kg / 308lbs
3 x 220kg / 484lbs
1 x 260kg / 572lbs
1 x 280kg / 616lbs
1 x 300kg / 660lbs

*Zercher Holds (Thick Bar)*
30sec x 100kg / 220lbs
30sec x 120kg / 264lbs
30sec x 140kg / 308lbs
30sec x 160kg / 352lbs
10sec x 180kg / 396lbs

***

Since i was flying solo for events today i decided to do a bit of partial/static work. Was a 2 hour session and did the full 15 sets i shoot for on events days. Managed to shift some fairly heavy weights today, though i feel i should explain the events a bit.

Farmers deads are partial deadlifts using the farmers walks handles, so are about knee height for me. Essentially i guess its similar to a heutral grip rack pull. Obviously, it goes without saying you don't use straps for this. Its a tough movement on the lats since the weight is so heavy and the lower back is in a strong enough position to get out of the firing line quickly. The last rep actually tore a line in my finger. That last set was also the heaviest weight i've ever lifted! 704lbs! 

The yoke squats are literally 3" ROM if that. the yoke was set up the same as during the yoke walks so take a look at the vids up there and thats the ROM i was doing - just wasn't walking. Typically on the singles i lock it out and hold it there on my back for 5-10 seconds and take a few deep breaths. Felt like my head was going to come off. Really need to strengthen this movement simply because its fantastic for core stability.

The zercher holds i also did with the yoke, but with the cross bar on its lowest possible setting. The ROM was low enough for me to get a bit of a 1/4 squat, and hold the bar in a high zercher position with the bar braced against my chest and squeezed in the crook of my arms. Held it there for time. This is training for the conans wheel event which i'll have to do over 400lbs while walking for a max of 60seconds so i have a long way to go. Considering this was the first time i've tried this exercise i was pretty happy though.

So there you have it! Squats on tuesday. Have been hitting 4k calories for a week and BW is nearly up to 90kg / 198lbs.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 20, 2011)

Your grip is crazy dude. I can't imagine holding 354 pounds in one hand. Great looking work outs, and 4k calories is much more fun than 2500 isn't it haha.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 21, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> thanks all, i'd love to get a massive training session going with you guys. Drinks afterwards, obviously!
> 
> And no, they didn't close the street. It was a sunday afternoon so it was fairly quiet. the cars that did come around didn't really mind.


 
Think id have to be the waterboy looking at the numbers you and your friends put up, id be too ashamed to get involved haha. However, the drinking part is where i would come into my own as unfortunately my poor liver knows all too well!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Your grip is crazy dude. I can't imagine holding 354 pounds in one hand. Great looking work outs, and 4k calories is much more fun than 2500 isn't it haha.



Hell yes. Food is good. Gonna be hitting 4300 today.

And my hands hurt like hell right now, so maybe its me whos crazy for doing this shit.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Think id have to be the waterboy looking at the numbers you and your friends put up, id be too ashamed to get involved haha. However, the drinking part is where i would come into my own as unfortunately my poor liver knows all too well!



We would pretty much force you into taking part and getting absolutely knackered like the rest of us  gotta give it a go! You'd be surprised how much you'd be able to do.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 21, 2011)

So with all that gripping strength, how often do you crush hands when shaking hands?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2011)

im still waiting to be really over-enthusiastic in a job interview and lose all sense of grip control. Fingers will break.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2011)

i wonder if you could close a #3 captain of crush.. you should try it.

Captains of Crush No. 3 hand gripper - IronMind-Ironmind Enterprises


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 21, 2011)

Thats fuckin amazing.  Cheers to you man.  Its nice working out with beasts isnt it?  Makes you a better athelete when you have big motivation from all around you.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 22, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i wonder if you could close a #3 captain of crush.. you should try it.
> 
> Captains of Crush No. 3 hand gripper - IronMind-Ironmind Enterprises


Those fuckers are no joke. The trainer one is even ridiculous.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks guys!

And i've not tried the CoC #3 yet, but i've closed the #2 and the Heavy Grips 250. Currently working on the Heavy Grips 300 before i start training for the CoC #3. May buy a CoC #2.5 to help bridge the gap.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 22, 2011)

*1) Military Press (Warmups)*
5 x 27.5kg / 60.5lbs
5 x 40kg / 88lbs
5 x 55kg / 121lbs

*2a) Military Press*
5 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
5 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
13 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs

*2b) Sandbag Bearhug Walks*
100mtr x 50kg / 110lbs
100mtr x 50kg / 110lbs
60mtr x 50kg / 110lbs

*3) Speed Bench*
8 x 3 x 60kg / 132lbs

*4) Axel Bent Over Rows*
3 x 10 x 80kg / 176lbs

***

Good one today. Really feel my conditioning is coming up doing these supersets. Happy with the rep out as it's one rep higher than i managed the last time i lifted this weight. Just couldn't make the 100mtr on the last walk because i was fucking dying.

Speed bench was great, getting a lot better at keeping a tight upper back during the explosive reps. Axel rows were a bit heavier than i usually use, but my lower back stayed strong - probably because of all the event training lately.

Did a lot of soft tissue work today to finish off. Glutes were really really tight from the farmer's deads and stuff on Sunday, so pretty much just had 30 minutes of agony with a tennis ball and sorted it out.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2011)

when i speed bench, i find when i explode, my back comes off the bench itself.  like i throw the weight up, and its momentum pulls me up with it if that makes sense?  you have that issue? maybe i just need to go heavier?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 23, 2011)

PreMier said:


> when i speed bench, i find when i explode, my back comes off the bench itself.  like i throw the weight up, and its momentum pulls me up with it if that makes sense?  you have that issue? maybe i just need to go heavier?



I've been having that issue a lot actually, but been trying to work on it and it's getting better. I think it's all down to your positioning on the bench and upper back tightness. My setup is getting more and more specific haha.

I make sure i get a really exagerrated powerlifter arch going, so my shoulderblades kinda dig into the bench and make a solid bridge with my glutes. I make that even tighter by contracting my erectors and pushing my scapula together and down.

At this point, my feet are already tucked under and my heels are digging into the floor before i've even started driving with them. Now, when i explode during the actual benching part (i wondered when that was coming in) because my scapula and erectors are kinda pulling my upper back down and under that back arch i get all the power and explosiveness i need, without flying up in the air and losing my posture.

I do all the stuff you'd normally do in bench also - tucking the elbows in on the way down at 45 degree angle, using the C shaped curve for the path of the bar etc etc. It's taken fucking ages to get my bench right, especially speed bench, but really making an effort to keep solid and tight has helped a lot.

I still come off the bench at times, but its definitely improving.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 23, 2011)

How many days a week are you training Gaz? 4, right?

By the way, incredible military press set! Well, more like sets...even your two first working sets were fucking brute power. Isn't military the most ridiculously fun exercise? I like it way more than bench.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 23, 2011)

Phineas said:


> How many days a week are you training Gaz? 4, right?
> 
> By the way, incredible military press set! Well, more like sets...even your two first working sets were fucking brute power. Isn't military the most ridiculously fun exercise? I like it way more than bench.



Nope, just 3x week! Upper/Lower/Events.

And yeah, i love any overhead movement. Just feels good to press a weight over your head. My military feels so much stronger after all this heavy stuff im doing in event training. Whether its the heavy overhead stuff like log, or that im doing more cleans, or my core strength has improved, i dunno - but the reps were really fluid and stable. If i wasn't tanked out from the sandbag walks i think i could have done more.

Bench is growing on me lately now that my technique is improving, i have to say, lol. Have never really been a fan.

Also in other news, my hands are finally starting to stop hurting after the Farmers Deads in my last events session. Ridiculous.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 23, 2011)

Did overhead DB walks today. Fucking abs hurt like a bitch and my shoulders are torched.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 23, 2011)

I never thought about doing overhead walks. I bet that is a bitch! Overhead squats are one of the toughest exercises to me I bet the walks are just as bad.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 23, 2011)

DB overhead walks are absolute hell. I use kettlebells, but just having two separate weights to stabilize absolutely destroys my shoulders too. I'll be doing them tomorrow, haha.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2011)

i have good form on the bench, but i will try and arch my back more than  what it is. i might just need to add some more weight.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 23, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i have good form on the bench, but i will try and arch my back more than  what it is. i might just need to add some more weight.



Every problem can be solved this way. I actually find squatting easier with 200lbs on my back. Can't get the depth otherwise, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 24, 2011)

*Box Squats:*
10 x 20kg / 44lbs
10 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
8 x 70kg / 154lbs
6 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 90kg / 198lbs
1 x 95kg / 209lbs
1 x 100kg / 220lbs

*Speed Deadlifts:*
15 x 1 x 100kg / 220lbs

*Pullups:*
3 x 10 x BW

***

I have squat flu right now. Im gonna eat lunch and have a fucking nap i think.

In my seemingly neverending quest for the perfect legal squat, i've taken the weight right down and switched to box squats. I've taken my form apart the last few days and figured out things i need to fix. The "So You Think You Can Squat" vids by EliteFTS have been incredible help.

Each squat rep was done to a low box (7 plates stacked on top of eachother - ill measure it next time), with a pause at the bottom where i let the box take all of the weight before starting the positive portion of the lift. 

Was surprised i even managed 220lbs to be honest. Will be using that weight as my training max for the squat for now, and will be continuing with the regular workout style im doing for everything else. What i won't be doing is supersetting the squats with anything else, though. Will probably do more sets to compensate.

As for deads, was trying to focus on getting max speed from the floor, so will probably switch to deficit deads for these next time.

Im beat.

Grip article is on its way, too.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I never thought about doing overhead walks. I bet that is a bitch! Overhead squats are one of the toughest exercises to me I bet the walks are just as bad.


Burns the hell out of your shoulders. Great for overall endurance since you're trying to balance something overhead. 
I'm building a sandbag for this reason. I used a truck tire but it got too light. I want to use something that isnt easy to balance. Obliques are on fire today from this sucker!


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> ***
> 
> I have squat flu right now. Im gonna eat lunch and have a fucking nap i think.
> 
> ...


Boo fucking hoo Gaz. Must be tough writing all those papers and articles and still be young and able to do whatever you FUCKING WANT with no wife and no kids...Fuhhhhhhhhhhhhck you. 

Oh by the way, try a goblet squat with a full keg. Fun fun fun!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 24, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Boo fucking hoo Gaz. Must be tough writing all those papers and articles and still be young and able to do whatever you FUCKING WANT with no wife and no kids...Fuhhhhhhhhhhhhck you.
> 
> Oh by the way, try a goblet squat with a full keg. Fun fun fun!


 
Blah blah blah blah. Haterz gon' hate 

And lol, thats gotta hurt. We got a 75kg (165lbs) sandbag now. Kegs are on their way!


----------



## davegmb (Mar 24, 2011)

So when does the new grip article land?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Blah blah blah blah. Haterz gon' hate
> 
> And lol, thats gotta hurt. We got a 75kg (165lbs) sandbag now. Kegs are on their way!



Hatin on the haters of the haters...not cool Gaz. 

Kegs rock.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 24, 2011)

davegmb said:


> So when does the new grip article land?


 
Later on today hopefully


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 24, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Hatin on the haters of the haters...not cool Gaz.
> 
> Kegs rock.


 
Kegs do rock. I think we're gonna do a 130lbs and a 200lbs. That way we'll end up with:

110lbs Sandbag
130lbs Keg
165lbs Sandbag
200lbs Keg
220lbs Elite Stone Trainer

Which will make a pretty good loading medley for events day.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2011)

And the assisting muscles wont have any choice but to get strong as shit!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 24, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> And the assisting muscles wont have any choice but to get strong as shit!



Fuck yeah.

*Obligatory Guns Pose*


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 24, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Fuck yeah.
> 
> *Obligatory Guns Pose*



hulk smash bitches


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2011)

im interested to read the grip article.  i have followed ironmind, and atomic athletic for a long time.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 24, 2011)

PreMier said:


> im interested to read the grip article.  i have followed ironmind, and atomic athletic for a long time.



Will be out tomorrow morning (GMT anyway, lol) this one just goes through some basic exercises you can do without any special equipment. Next grip article will be about deadlift variations, and the one after that i'll be using some special equipment like thick bars, fat gripz, blocks, vertical bar. Fun stuff!

Do you do any regular grip training? I'm still trying to get the Heavy Grips 300 gripper. I need to do more grip oriented stuff - have been letting it lag lately.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 26, 2011)

Poor Gaz, thats the football and the rugby you have had to watch your country men fall to the old enemy at this year.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 26, 2011)

I read that grip article, towel pullups are fucking hard. I think I used to do those a long time ago and gave it up haha. Good article though, I might try those hub lifts today.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 28, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Poor Gaz, thats the football and the rugby you have had to watch your country men fall to the old enemy at this year.



Sod the footy, lol. The rugby did upset me a bit, though!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 28, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I read that grip article, towel pullups are fucking hard. I think I used to do those a long time ago and gave it up haha. Good article though, I might try those hub lifts today.



Towel pulls are pretty hard going when you do a lot of reps. The thicker the towel, the better obviously


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 28, 2011)

*11.5" Box Squats:*
5 x 50kg / 110lbs
4 x 65kg / 143lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs
5 x 1 x 100kg / 220lbs

*Floor Press (With Chains):*
5 x 20kg / 44lbs
4 x 45kg / 99lbs
3 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 2 x 75kg / 165lbs

*Bent Over Rows:*
5 x 50kg / 110lbs
4 x 65kg / 143lbs
3 x 75kg / 165lbs
5 x 3 x 90kg / 198lbs

*Face Pulls:*
10 x 18kg / 39.6lbs
10 x 21kg / 46.2lbs
10 x 23kg / 50.6lbs

*Sandbag Carries (Bearhug):*
100mtr x 50kg / 110lbs
40mtr x 75kg / 165lbs
40mtr x 75kg / 165lbs

***

Gonna try a pretty different program for the next few months. Though i enjoyed the last few weeks i'm pretty tired of repping out at this point. I think it's time to get used to near maximal weights and low low reps, so i decided to give the Press, Pull, Squat program by Steve Pulcinella a try. It's on EliteFTS so google it and you should find it. The main thing i like is that you're basically doing the biggest possible compound exercises, and basically doing a squat, press, and dead every session.

So today!

Measured the makeshift box im using for my squats and it was eleven and a half inches high. This is pretty fucking deep. Now that i had a rough idea of my max using this apparatus of death i could warmup properly and managed to get some solid singles on the weight i barely got last week. Once again, i sit on the box and let it take the weight for a second before driving up again.

The floor press is one of my favourite exercises and i'm really fired up to be using it again. I just love it, it feels great. I also decided to add chains to it to really get the triceps involved at the top and improve my lockout. I had two chains, and each weighs 13kg (28.6lbs) so throughout the movement it goes from 75kg (165lbs) to about 100kg (220lbs). The last set was absolutely solid to lockout, hahaha.

Finally (for the main exercises) i did bent over rows. Haven't done a regular BB BOR for a good few years so excited to be using them again too. Want to work up to 100kg (220lbs) and over on these in the next month or two. Was happy with my weights this week, though.

Finished with some face pulls, and some carries which i'll be adding to every non-events workout from this point onwards. Need to get good at carrying shit. We recently got a heavier sandbag so i was keen to give that a try. Unlike my lighter one which is pretty malleable this one is rock solid. It may aswell be a long stone covered in duct tape. Very awkward because of it's length (zing) and slippery when my arms sweat. Last 10mtr was very stumbley simply because of this reason.

The boss also ordered an atlas stone yesterday so that'll be here soon so we can do some stuff with that. Very excited .

Great workout overall, especially considering i was up for 23 hours yesterday following The Project in his first strongman comp in which he placed a very respectable 5th place. I'm sure he'll do a write up at some point, but suffice to say our gym troupe put in a good show cheering him on and it was a great day despite the 7-8 hours driving we did. Oh, and we all went to see Manowar afterwards.

I am tired, but i am happy.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 28, 2011)

So, do you not think your grip gets worked enough during all the varieties of deads, pull ups/chin ups and rows? or is extra grip work just relevent to those who are looking at strongman competitions like yourself?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 28, 2011)

davegmb said:


> So, do you not think your grip gets worked enough during all the varieties of deads, pull ups/chin ups and rows? or is extra grip work just relevent to those who are looking at strongman competitions like yourself?



It kinda varies person to person.

Some people never have a problem with grip either because they aren't lifting heavy enough to tax it or their grip improves quick enough to keep up with their progress in the lifts.

Other people have terrible trouble holding onto their weights and resort to straps, gloves, chalk etc etc when a little grip work would only improve their performance on those lifts.

Grip is also pretty important in martial arts, climbing, and like you said - strongman. Not to mention its role in developing a great set of forearms. It's also pretty fun when you get into it as a style of training in itself.

It really comes down to whether it's important to you, lol.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah i need to throw them in somewhere, i will have a think this week. I can really on get up to on deads 100kg and just beyond with a double over hand grip and my grip gives out around 130kg with a mixed grip.
That article you referenced above squat, pull, push is really good look forward to seeing how you set yours out and what exercises you choose.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 28, 2011)

Do you think not using chalk improves grip? I never use straps but my hands sweat so bad I can barely hold 225 sometimes. I use chalk on everything lol. Is that going to make my grip weaker?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 28, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yeah i need to throw them in somewhere, i will have a think this week. I can really on get up to on deads 100kg and just beyond with a double over hand grip and my grip gives out around 130kg with a mixed grip.
> That article you referenced above squat, pull, push is really good look forward to seeing how you set yours out and what exercises you choose.



I'd def add some grip stuff then. Add an exercise after every session or something, 3-5 sets or so. Mix it up between holds for time, high reps, low reps. Have some fun with it


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 28, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Do you think not using chalk improves grip? I never use straps but my hands sweat so bad I can barely hold 225 sometimes. I use chalk on everything lol. Is that going to make my grip weaker?



I use chalk all the time, lol. Don't sweat it (literally).

I try to use it sparingly so when i do use it it'll mean more, but don't worry about using it. I hardly sweat at all so it's not really an issue.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 28, 2011)

PROJECT GOLIATH: Just over 4 minutes.

Write-up of yesterdays events by the man himself.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 28, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> I use chalk all the time, lol. Don't sweat it (literally).
> 
> I try to use it sparingly so when i do use it it'll mean more, but don't worry about using it. I hardly sweat at all so it's not really an issue.


I use chalk for back squats haha, it's weird because I don't usually sweat while working out but my hands and feet do a lot.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

I didn't know manowar was still around.  Used to listen to them in high school. 

I like the new program, I've started reading elitefts alot lately. They have some really kick ass stuff on that site.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 28, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I use chalk for back squats haha, it's weird because I don't usually sweat while working out but my hands and feet do a lot.



Your feet? What the fuck!? Lol!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I didn't know manowar was still around.  Used to listen to them in high school.
> 
> I like the new program, I've started reading elitefts alot lately. They have some really kick ass stuff on that site.



Manowar are great, haha. Cheesy as hell but they just plain rock. It was loud as hell. We were at the back and i still almost went deaf.

And oh man, EliteFTS is just incredible So much info on there and it's all quality. They rarely ever repeat themselves and thats awesome.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 28, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Manowar are great, haha. Cheesy as hell but they just plain rock. It was loud as hell. We were at the back and i still almost went deaf.
> 
> And oh man, EliteFTS is just incredible So much info on there and it's all quality. They rarely ever repeat themselves and thats awesome.


 
Couple of great articles on there on the value of chins too


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 28, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Couple of great articles on there on the value of chins too



Did you read that "considerations on back training" one the other day? Was really good!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

That was a good one, the one today "Why You Need More Power"  I thought was very interesting.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> The floor press is one of my favourite exercises and i'm really fired up to be using it again. I just love it, it feels great. I also *decided to add chains to it to really get the triceps involved at the top and improve my lockout. I had two chains, and each weighs 13kg (28.6lbs) so throughout the movement it goes from 75kg (165lbs) to about 100kg (220lbs). *The last set was absolutely solid to lockout, hahaha.



Very cool.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Do you do any regular grip training? I'm still trying to get the Heavy Grips 300 gripper. I need to do more grip oriented stuff - have been letting it lag lately.



i used to do it a lot.  plate pinches, static holds, square bar pullups, hub holds, coc grippers etc.  i should start doing it again


----------



## davegmb (Mar 29, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Did you read that "considerations on back training" one the other day? Was really good!


 
I did actually another good read


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 30, 2011)

*Bench Press:
*5 x 50kg / 110lbs
4 x 70kg / 154lbs
3 x 90kg / 198lbs

5 x 1 x 112.5kg / 247.5lbs

*Good Mornings:
*5 x 60kg / 132lbs
4 x 70kg / 154lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs

5 x 2 x 90kg / 198lbs

*Leg Press:
*5 x 130kg / 286lbs
4 x 180kg / 396lbs
3 x 220kg / 484lbs

5 x 3 x 250kg / 550lbs

*Barbell Curls:
*10 x 50kg / 110lbs
7 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 40kg / 88lbs

*Sandbag Shoulder Walks:
*40mtr x 75kg / 165lbs (R)
40mtr x 75kg / 165lbs (L)
40mtr x 75kg / 165lbs (R)

***

Was pretty beat after this. Bench got stronger every single so gonna increase that next time. Good Mornings were a lot of fun since i never do them. Felt pretty confident with these so might put them up a tiny bit next time. Leg Press was fine, will probably increase that a bit also.

Curls were really just a knee-jerk response to seeing that guy tear a bicep the other day. Will keep them in to strengthen them a bit - will be sticking to 40kg so i can get the full 3x10 though. The walks today were horrific since having the thing on your shoulder is a bit of a nightmare. My technique on pulling it from the ground and getting it up to my shoulder is getting pretty quick though, so i'm happy.

Great workout! Stuffing down a malt loaf right now and feeling a bit sick.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 30, 2011)

Bicep tear from deadlifts? Or was he just curling too much haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 30, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Bicep tear from deadlifts? Or was he just curling too much haha.



Nah, was during tire flips. Was an unfortunate accident and probably had nothing to with his training, but shit like that gives me the willies.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice 100kg plus benching, always good to break that barrier. Cant believe you havnt done GM for a while and go straight in at 60kg and then onto 80kg you beast. I like to do my good mornings with quite high reps and find between 35kg-40kg gives me a great stretch and if i start heading up towards 60kg my depth and form suffer bad so there is less hamstring involvement.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Nah, was during tire flips. Was an unfortunate accident and probably had nothing to with his training, but shit like that gives me the willies.


 
I would end up a bit paranoid for a while if I witnessed that.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 1, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Nice 100kg plus benching, always good to break that barrier. Cant believe you havnt done GM for a while and go straight in at 60kg and then onto 80kg you beast. I like to do my good mornings with quite high reps and find between 35kg-40kg gives me a great stretch and if i start heading up towards 60kg my depth and form suffer bad so there is less hamstring involvement.



Thanks dude!

Yeah thats a smart move on the GMs. I really had no idea what my form or weight would be. Kinda winged it. I was shooting for 100kg but glad i didnt, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 1, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I would end up a bit paranoid for a while if I witnessed that.



Dude, it was horrible. A guy at the gym was telling me about somebody he saw who shot a painkiller before squat training - in the 9th set he lost the bar and fell on the floor, when they undid his knee wraps his quads rolled up like a window blind. Tore them right off.

Nearly threw up just hearing about it.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 1, 2011)

*Deadlifts*
Warmups:
5 x 90kg / 198lbs
4 x 130kg / 286lbs
3 x 170kg / 374lbs

Work:
5 x 1 x 190kg / 418lbs

*Zercher Squats*
Warmups:
5 x 20kg / 44lbs
4 x 60kg / 132lbs
3 x 70kg / 154lbs

Work:
5 x 2 x 80kg / 176lbs

*Military Press*
Warmups:
5 x 40kg / 88lbs
4 x 50kg / 110lbs
3 x 60kg / 132lbs

Work:
5 x 3 x 70kg / 154lbs

*TRX Inverted Rows*
3 x 10 x BW + 15kg / 33lbs

*Sandbag Sprints*
3 x 60mtr x 50kg / 110lbs

***

This fucking killed me today. Haven't pulled this much in a while and this sort of sentence seems to be becoming a theme - all these weights are heavier than usual since i've stopped training 5/3/1 which rarely went below 10 reps for 6 months. Still got all five singles which i'm very happy with. Need to get my hips through faster.

Zerchers were fun, messed my warmup up a bit though, hahaha. Military press felt strong, i think it's all the log press we've been doing recently. Finally, the rows are up 5kg and sandbag sprints pretty much finished me off and left me in a heap.

Did a lot of foam rolling on a niggle around the bottom of my right lat. Feels a little off. Always get annoying crap in that area.

Good times. Gonna go sit in a spa after work and chill out


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 1, 2011)

Good lookin work out. When's that comp? You are going to do HIT again after it right?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 1, 2011)

I cannot get into a TRX apparatus. I dont know if it's the way I'm using it, or that it is too cumbersome, but I cant use it. My son loves it, but I cant get used to using straps.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 2, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> *Deadlifts*
> Warmups:
> 5 x 90kg / 198lbs
> 4 x 130kg / 286lbs
> ...



You fucking beast! 5 singles at a weight 22 lbs off your previous recorded max is savage. How long were your rest intervals?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 3, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Good lookin work out. When's that comp? You are going to do HIT again after it right?



Thanks man! Comp is on the 29th May so got a little while yet 

I'm thinking of doing a bit of HIT, at some point, yeah. I'll see how sick of strength training i am after the comp


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 3, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I cannot get into a TRX apparatus. I dont know if it's the way I'm using it, or that it is too cumbersome, but I cant use it. My son loves it, but I cant get used to using straps.



Literally the only thing i use it for is those inverted rows, lol. Supposedly you can do a bunch of other stuff on it but i really don't see how, haha. The rows are great though. Feels a lot better than a fixed bar.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 3, 2011)

Phineas said:


> You fucking beast! 5 singles at a weight 22 lbs off your previous recorded max is savage. How long were your rest intervals?



Thanks man - it felt like it was slowly killing me, haha.

RI was 2-3 minutes i guess. However long it took me to get psyched up really. Did one of them off a minute i think.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 3, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Literally the only thing i use it for is those inverted rows, lol. Supposedly you can do a bunch of other stuff on it but i really don't see how, haha. The rows are great though. Feels a lot better than a fixed bar.



I'd rather pull the Prowler hand over hand for distance. Much more excruciating.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 3, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'd rather pull the Prowler hand over hand for distance. Much more excruciating.



I love the prowler. Thinking of buying one just for myself, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 3, 2011)

*Loading:*
5 x 50kg / 110lbs (Bag)
5 x 75kg / 165lbs (Bag)
1 x 105kg / 231lbs (Stone) to lap only.
1 x 105kg / 231lbs (Stone) to lap only.

*Single Arm DB Clean and Press:*
5 x 30kg / 66lbs
5 x 35kg / 77lbs
5 x 40kg / 88lbs

*Static Holds (With Farmers Handles):*
30sec x 105kg / 231lbs
15sec x 105kg / 231lbs
30sec x 85kg / 187lbs

***

Quick one today. Pretty tired anyways. The atlas stone was delivered today so we gave it a go. Warmed up with the bags then had some trys and holy shit is that thing awkward. Managed to get it to my lap and stood up but couldnt roll it over and get it onto the platform. Bish did it and i hate how awesome he is, haha. Will try again next time.

Went onto some DB clean and press and got to a new record weight for me in that exercise. Left wrist was a little wobbly but still managed it. Finished off with a few static holds with the farmers walk handles. Fun day, short one because we were strapped for time, but still alright.

Gonna take two days off now.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 3, 2011)

Your grip is amazing. I need to start training my grip more. It is something I can do after every workout or just a once a week type thing you think?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 3, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Your grip is amazing. I need to start training my grip more. It is something I can do after every workout or just a once a week type thing you think?



You could get away with every session i think, so long as it was a different exercise each time.

Static holds, thick bar lifting, pinch grip, and finger curls would cover a lot of what you'd need to get a good "gym grip". Static holds is obvious, thick bar will train pretty much everything, pinch with help strengthen your thumbs (a common weak point) and finger curls are great for fingertip strength and general forearm endurance.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 3, 2011)

For plate pinches are you supposed to pinch 2 plates together or just pick one up with a pinch grip? Also, for think bar do I just wrap a towel around the bar while normally lifting or what?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 3, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> For plate pinches are you supposed to pinch 2 plates together or just pick one up with a pinch grip? Also, for think bar do I just wrap a towel around the bar while normally lifting or what?



For plate pinches if you have metal plates where one side is completely flat and smooth, put two plates together with those sides facing outwards. For the thick bar stuff, you can use dumbells with the handles wrapped in a towel, yeah. I recommend db cleans/snatches/rows/presses. Using a kettlebell in the same way and doing swings is also pretty brutal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 3, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Also, for think bar do I just wrap a towel around the bar while normally lifting or what?



For thick bar training, you could use these: Weight Lifting|Strength Training|Powerlifting -Get Big with Fat Gripz!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 4, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> For thick bar training, you could use these: Weight Lifting|Strength Training|Powerlifting -Get Big with Fat Gripz!



 fat gripz are awesome. Use them a lot for clean and press with DBs on events days. Also great for rack pulls.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 4, 2011)

*Grippers:*
1x5 - HG150
3x5 - HG200
1x30sec Hold - HG150

*Plate Pinch Holds:*
1x15sec Two Hand - 2x15kg / 33lbs
1x15sec One Hand - 2x15kg / 33lbs
1x10sec One Hand - 2x15kg / 33lbs
1x35sec Two Hand - 2x20kg / 44lbs
1x27sec Two Hand - 2x20kg / 44lbs

*York Hex Blocks:*
1x5 One Hand Lifts - 20kg DB Block
1x22 Toss - 20kg / 44lbs DB Block
1x31 Toss - 20kg / 44lbs DB Block
1x38 Toss - 20kg / 44lbs DB Block
1x14sec One Hand Hold - 22.5kg / 49.5lbs DB Block

*Thick DB (Towel Wrap) Curls:*
1x5 - 10kg / 22lbs
3x10 - 15kg / 33lbs

*Thumbless BB Wrist Curls:*
1x5 - 20kg / 44lbs
3x10 - 40kg / 88lbs

*Sledgehammer Tire Hits:*
3x20 Per Arm - 14lbs Hammer

***

Okay okay, so i can't resist a good grip training session and i really felt in the mood for one because i randomly dug out my copy of Mastery of Hand Strength for a read last night. Put a basic workout together which i'll be doing once a week to get my overall hand strength up to par. Went pretty well!

Using Heavy Grips grippers at the moment because i'm still working towards closing the HG300. I've closed my own HG300 gripper, but the one we have in the gym is slightly tougher and i haven't as yet been able to close it all the way from a CC set. Maybe i'll try some 20mm sets at some point. 

Plate pinches were good. Put some plasters around the base of my thumbs to prevent tearing. Was gonna go up to the 55lbs plates we have but i think they're a tad too wide right now. Wanna get back into it a little first. Did some one hand pinches with two 15kg plates, and some two hands with 20kg plates instead.

Dug out my block weights from a cupboard for some training too. Love training with these things! They're cut from york hex dumbells, and the weight up there is the weight of the entire dumbell so the block itself is likely a bit less than half that. The thing that makes it harder is the progressively thicker width of each block. Did some tosses (throwing in the air and catching with the other hand in a pinch grip).

The towel on the dumbell curls ended up making them ridiculously thick so i had a great time curling such a stupidly light dumbell, looked like an ass. Did BB wrist curls too, i usually hate this exercise but using a thumbless grip made it way more comfortable.

Finished up by beating the shit out of the tire out back. Fun day! Loved this combination of exercises as all the major aspects of grip felt really well trained.

I will actually be taking two days off now. Back to training on thursday .


----------



## davegmb (Apr 4, 2011)

"Sledgehammer tyre hits" haha ive seen it all in this journal now, you really are the ironmagazine ROCKY, who the hell has that equipment at their gym........brilliant!

Got back serious into the military press again, and im actually making PR's in it for once, such a tough exercise. 

If you were going to do one exercise to improve grip specifically for deadlifting, what would it be?

P.S. thanks for the Miss Jenkins pic


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 7, 2011)

So i hit a wall. Had an absolutely terrible session yesterday, i was slow, weak, tired, and took 90 minutes to finish two exercises. I have niggles in my lower back, neck, calve, and wrist. I'm tired.

Waah. Waah. Waah.

Done with this, taking 6 days off. Haven't had a week off in about 6 weeks and those weeks have been absolutely solid training. I've made PRs, i've walked with triple my bodyweight on my back, it's time to heal.

When i get back i have three weeks before i go on a short holiday to Paris so i intend to run a quick cycle of 5/3/1 before i go. I'll be taking a leaf out of Juggernaut's book and doing a lot of hypertrophy/mass/bodybuilding type stuff along with the 5/3/1 template, especially after reading that Metroflex book. Just looks like fun!

I'll be keeping events in once a week. Hopefully my food intake will let me do this .

Program will look like this:



> SUNDAY - EVENTS
> 
> 1. Loading - 4 Sets
> 2. Farmers Walks - 4 Sets
> ...



Let the week of sitting around wanting to go to the gym begin!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2011)

i hate you. i want to go to europe


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 7, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Done with this, taking 6 days off.
> 
> Let the week of sitting around wanting to go to the gym begin!



Think you can make it the entire week?


----------



## davegmb (Apr 8, 2011)

I like the look of that program, i might try it minus the events day


----------



## Phineas (Apr 8, 2011)

You know, the Eiffel Tower would make for one hell of a yoke squat....


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 9, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i hate you. i want to go to europe



Honestly i'd be happy going anywhere. Haven't been out of the country since 1997. Still planning a road trip around the US of A.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 9, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Think you can make it the entire week?



Actually struggling right now. Really wanna get this program underway, haha!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 9, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I like the look of that program, i might try it minus the events day



Do it! I've made a few alterations, but its gonna be a lot of fun.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 9, 2011)

Phineas said:


> You know, the Eiffel Tower would make for one hell of a yoke squat....



I'm on it!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 9, 2011)

I like the the looks of that new routine. Besides the event day it's pretty similar to what I do.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 11, 2011)

The week off is over. It's time to dominate.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh shit other people's weeks off go by way faster than mine


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 11, 2011)

Moar videos


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 11, 2011)

It was 5 days, lol. A whole week and i may have gone insane.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2011)

*Bench Press:*
5 x 52.5kg / 115.5lbs
5 x 65kg / 143lbs
5 x 75kg / 165lbs
5 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
10 x 100kg / 220lbs

*Military Press:*
5 x 52.5kg / 115.5lbs
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
6 x 70kg / 154lbs

*Incline Bench:*
8 x 40kg / 88lbs
8 x 60kg / 132lbs
8 x 70kg / 154lbs

*Dips:*
10 x BW
10 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs
10 x BW + 15kg / 33lbs

*Face Pulls:*
3 x 15 x 23kg / 50.6lbs

***

Dayum, i forgot how different doing volume on the same sort of movements was. Got a pump for the first time in as long as i can remember, and had some fun with it! Was very cool to be training a different way.

Bench went awesome, have been shooting for 10x100 for fucking ages! Military suffered but i expected it would so i wasn't too annoyed. Still think 6x70 is good.

Will be doing this pyramid style on the accessory every time, building up to one all out set that goes near to failing without crossing that important line. Incline was nowhere near, but i wanted to err on the side of caution simply because i've never really done this exericse. Will do 80kg for the last set next time and see what happens. Dips was definitely there - the last rep took about 5 seconds to get to the top.

Would also like to point out that from the first set of bench to the last set of face pulls the time was basically 60 minutes, a time limit i'm gonna stick to pretty strictly. I think it's just about right, but may prove interesting on leg day 

Great session!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 12, 2011)

Solid, simple looking what out. I wish I could mili press the same as I could incline bench.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Solid, simple looking what out. I wish I could mili press the same as I could incline bench.



Me too. That incline bench was way too light. Definitely can do another 20lbs on there or something.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 12, 2011)

And he's back from his self-imposed exile.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm back baby


----------



## davegmb (Apr 13, 2011)

10 x 100kg and then 6 x 70kg for military press is still very impressive in my book Gaz


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2011)

what they said...nice mil presses!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice pressing Gaz


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. Ego is throbbing now


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 14, 2011)

*11.5" Box Squats:*
5 x 47.5kg / 104.5lbs
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 70kg / 154lbs
5 x 80kg / 176lbs
10 x 90kg / 198lbs

*Front Squats:*
3 x 10 x 50kg / 110lbs

*Good Mornings:*
10 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 70kg / 154lbs

*Hip Thrusts:*
3 x 15 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Reverse Hypers:*
3 x 15 x BW

***

Over-ran by 10 minutes today so did this in 70. I over-ran because i was dying after those box squats. Repping out on this exercise is a absolute torture even at this weight. Was a struggle keeping my lower back tight and in the last few reps my eyes were rolling back in my head, fucking agony.

Front squats suffered as a result and even though i couldn't move past my first warmup in terms of weight, the reps were still pretty horrible. Will try putting good mornings second next time to give my quads a break. Good mornings were great actually, got every rep to 90 degrees (parallel with the floor) so i'm confident these can go heavier next time.

Lower back was aching quite a lot by this point but the weighted hip thrusts helped a lot with that. Focused on speed of the reps, trying to throw the bar off my lap (i wouldn't, that would be stupid). Finished up with some reverse hypers - had to rig something up out of plyometric platforms but it worked really well.

Phew. Have squat flu now. May have a nap.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks good gaz, think everyone has had the squat flu haha


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks man! Squat flu is horrid, its just like prowler flu


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

Damn that's a low box squat. Great job.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 14, 2011)

Never had the prowler flu, that looks tough


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 17, 2011)

*Deadlifts (No Bounce):*
5 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
5 x 105kg / 231lbs
5 x 125kg / 275lbs
5 x 142.5kg / 313.5lbs
16 x 162.5kg / 357.5lbs

*Bent Over Rows:*
6 x 80kg / 176lbs
6 x 90kg / 198lbs
6 x 100kg / 220lbs

*TRX Inverted Rows:*
8 x BW
8 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs
8 x BW + 20kg / 44lbs

*DB Kroc Rows:*
5 x 40kg / 88lbs
5 x 50kg / 110lbs
15 x 60kg / 132lbs

*DB Shrugs:*
3 x 15 x 50kg / 110lbs

***

Stuck exactly to the 60 minute time limit today. Was drained after all this back work, i've been looking forward to this workout all week. I love back training!

Since the deadlift event at the strongman comp (180kg / 396lbs for reps in 60sec) requires a full lockout until the judges signal, and no bounce between reps, this is how i will be doing my deadlifts from now on. This is pretty standard rules for deadlifts at comps anyway apparently.

That last set wasn't timed, it could have taken me two minutes i can't remember. Right now i'm just going untill i stop no matter how much rest i take standing up between reps (within reason, at most it was 10 seconds). Wanna get used to doing reps like this. As it gets closer to the comp, i will time it to 60 seconds. As it goes, i got a hell of a lot of reps and doing them as what was essential 16 rest paused singles was easier in some ways as i had more recovery, but it was more than made up for in terms of effort. It was fucking brutal.

Bent over rows was a PR for me, and wasn't as tough as i thought. Each rep was very controlled and my back was parallel with the floor at all times. Bar touched just below my pecs each rep. TRX rows were tough at heavier weights, fun though. Felt it most in my lower traps.

Kroc rows were amazing. My friend at ProjectGoliath.co.uk got a plate loaded thick dumbell recently so i borrowed it for a play. Will be adding these to my back routine instead of regular rows because i love them, just haven't been able to go heavy enough (50kg / 110lbs is the heaviest fixed DB). Strapped up because it was thick DB.

Finished up with some shrugs. About to have a chinese takeaway then a protein shake for my post-workout meal so should push 1500-2000 calories. MASS!

Will be uploading a video of the Kroc Rows soon.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 17, 2011)

16 x 162.5kg you must really hate your back haha, thats really impressive stuff Gaz esp BB rows with 100kg afterwards my grip would be destroyed.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 17, 2011)

16 deadlifts ugh that would be awful. Crazy looking work out. You're gonna be pulling a shit load of reps for the comp.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 18, 2011)

davegmb said:


> 16 x 162.5kg you must really hate your back haha, thats really impressive stuff Gaz esp BB rows with 100kg afterwards my grip would be destroyed.



I was pleasantly surprised with those bent over rows, never done 100kg before at all and banged out six pretty easily. Nice!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 18, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> 16 deadlifts ugh that would be awful. Crazy looking work out. You're gonna be pulling a shit load of reps for the comp.



Fucking hope so. I know i've done more weight, but the most reps i've ever done in a set with 180kg is 1, haha!


----------



## Marat (Apr 18, 2011)

Regarding heavier dumbbells for Kroc Rows:

I had a 'cap dumbell set' in my garage that allows you to unscrew the plates to adjust the weight. I started bringing just the handle part to the gym and then attaching 45s and 25s to the handle to do my kroc rows. 

There's no need to pay $70 to get the whole set -- you may be able to find just the handle for a relatively inexpensive cost.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 18, 2011)

Marat said:


> Regarding heavier dumbbells for Kroc Rows:
> 
> I had a 'cap dumbell set' in my garage that allows you to unscrew the plates to adjust the weight. I started bringing just the handle part to the gym and then attaching 45s and 25s to the handle to do my kroc rows.
> 
> There's no need to pay $70 to get the whole set -- you may be able to find just the handle for a relatively inexpensive cost.



That's pretty fucking smart.

My gym's DBs go to 120, and I'm currently maxing 8 reps at 115 lbs for bench rows. I don't quite do kroc rows, more of a cross between them an ultra strict rows. Won't be long before I have nowhere to move up, and I'm not interested in 30 rep sets lol. This might be a good idea for me.


----------



## Marat (Apr 18, 2011)

Googling "dumbell handles" gets pretty good results.

Here's one for five dollars 

Here's some more from Amazon


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 18, 2011)

YouTube Video











BOOM


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 18, 2011)

Light weight? Light weight.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry but but the sound quality on my computer wasnt great, how much weight did you have on the DB? Looked a brutal exercise, saw a video on the web of Matt Kroc vs Johnie Jackson the bodybuilder doing those things. Johnie Jackson builds himself as the strongest bodybuilder but Matt owned him on that exercise.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 18, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was fucking sweet!

You know it's funny, Kroc said when he plateaud he used these bench rows ("kroc" rows) to strengthen his upper bakc and his dead started going up.

Well fuck I hadn't gone up on deads in a year...in fact mine dropped a shitload. I started going all out on bench rows, sort of a cross between strict bench rows and kroc rows (not quite as much english in the movement but definitely more power-oriented) and whad'ya know!? As my row increased 25 lbs my deadlift increased by 30 lbs. Seeing the connection between the two. Lots of leverige involved...general back strength of course...and the brutal pulling involved on that horizontal plane translates so well into the deadlift.

Thanks for posting this. I now don't need to worry about maxing my gym's DBs! There's an alternative. I'd like to repping 130 to 140 by the end of the year.


----------



## Marat (Apr 18, 2011)

fuck, that's an awesome dumbbell


----------



## Marat (Apr 18, 2011)

Have you tried varying your arm movement? If you look at like 1:54, you can see how your arm goes straight down (this is a fine thing too)... try sending your arm/hand towards the silver bar thats holding up the bench. When you have your arm going towards your face/the end of the bench, it turns into a movement that affects a different portion of your back.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 18, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Sorry but but the sound quality on my computer wasnt great, how much weight did you have on the DB? Looked a brutal exercise, saw a video on the web of Matt Kroc vs Johnie Jackson the bodybuilder doing those things. Johnie Jackson builds himself as the strongest bodybuilder but Matt owned him on that exercise.



Thats a 60kg dumbell 

Matt K is an absolute monster. His strength is unbelievable. In the latest issue of Muscle + Fitness theres a piece on him, and he talks about a workout where he did 10 minutes straight of 605lb deadlift singles. Thats like 280kg! Insanity!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 18, 2011)

Phineas said:


> That was fucking sweet!
> 
> You know it's funny, Kroc said when he plateaud he used these bench rows ("kroc" rows) to strengthen his upper bakc and his dead started going up.
> 
> ...



I found exactly the same thing. I never usually strap up for them but since this was a thick as hell dumbell i had to. Its hard enough holding it without any weight added, haha. Doing Kroc Rows has improved my rowing, my lower back strength, my deadlifts, my grip, hell if i did curls those probably would have gone up aswell .

So glad this DB is available now. Gonna see how much weight i can fit on it over the next few months .


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 18, 2011)

Marat said:


> fuck, that's an awesome dumbbell



It really is! Gonna be a lot of fun for different exercises as well as rows. Check out my buddy Project Goliath (he owns the DB) doing clean and press with 165lbs (75kg):






YouTube Video


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 18, 2011)

Marat said:


> Have you tried varying your arm movement? If you look at like 1:54, you can see how your arm goes straight down (this is a fine thing too)... try sending your arm/hand towards the silver bar thats holding up the bench. When you have your arm going towards your face/the end of the bench, it turns into a movement that affects a different portion of your back.



So you mean like, put some more rotation into it? Like arc the path of the dumbell a little more?


----------



## Marat (Apr 18, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> So you mean like, put some more rotation into it? Like arc the path of the dumbell a little more?



Well, you don't rotate your arm. 

When the dumbell is at the floor, your arm makes a 90 degree angle with your body. Instead, if you make a 135 degree angle (so the dumbell is at your head when you are watching the video) it'll change the muscles needed to do the movement and put a lot of emphasis on your lats/rhomboids -- it's really great.

Oh, regarding arcing it:

You don't go to the bottom and then arc it forward. You go strength from directly beside you send the dumbbell so it ends up on plane with the head of the bench when you get to the bottom, instead of ending up in the middle of the bench.


----------



## Marat (Apr 18, 2011)

If you follow the green line and green circle marking the end of the movement, you'll see the normal/standard way.

If you follow the red line/circle for the movement, that's the variation I'm referring to.

Also, both movements have the same starting point...ignore where the lines originate from.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 19, 2011)

Aaahh, i get it now. Thanks! I'll do that next time


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 19, 2011)

*Bench:*
5 x 52.5kg / 115.5lbs
5 x 65kg / 143lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 92.5kg / 203.5lbs
9 x 105kg / 231lbs

*Military:*
3 x 57.5kg / 126.5lbs
3 x 67.5kg / 148.5lbs
5 x 75kg / 165lbs

*Incline Bench:*
8 x 60kg / 132lbs
8 x 70kg / 154lbs
4 x 75kg / 165lbs

*Dips:*
10 x BW
10 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs
12 x BW + 12.5kg / 27.5lbs

*Face Pulls:*
3 x 15 x 23kg / 50lbs

***

For some reason i felt really fired up today. To capitalize on this i upped my dosage of All-Out to 1.5 scoops and by the time my dynamic and bench warmups were done i was bouncing off the fucking walls. Almost got another 10 rep PR less than a week after my previous one, haha. Great stuff.

Military press was pretty good too, good clean reps up untill the last one which took about an hour to get to the top. I think this was the reason i fucked up on incline bench, my shoulders were absolutely shot. Next time i'll start on 55kg, then do 65kg, then see what happens with 75kg.

Did dips with 12.5kg instead of 15kg because the latter dumbell was being used. Did an extra 2 reps to make up for it. Face pulls finished off a great session with over a minute to spare in my 60 minute limit. Hoorah!

And now, a video:






YouTube Video











Near the end of the set my already DOMS'd lower back from Sunday's workout decided to cramp up and make me do a funky spasmy dance. Enjoy!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 19, 2011)

Strong Gaz, loved the dance haha. Im going to hit the creatine again soon and see how much strength gains i can make, ive been progressing without it but hopefully that will give me an extra kick.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 19, 2011)

All-Out Rulez!!!

Great looking workout, it's always awesome when get those days when your ready and just psyched to kick some ass.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 19, 2011)

Nice benching gaz. You look like you got your form down pat.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 20, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Strong Gaz, loved the dance haha. Im going to hit the creatine again soon and see how much strength gains i can make, ive been progressing without it but hopefully that will give me an extra kick.



Lol, thanks man! Creatine is pretty good. One of the few supplements that actually does what it's supposed to!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 20, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> All-Out Rulez!!!
> 
> Great looking workout, it's always awesome when get those days when your ready and just psyched to kick some ass.



I have no idea why i was so fired up. Everything felt strong as hell!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 20, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice benching gaz. You look like you got your form down pat.



Thanks man, it's taken a lot of annoying technique work to get it right, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 20, 2011)

So i noticed on my diet log i've been eating 600+ grams of carbs every day for the last month. Is it any wonder i've put on more gut than the calorie surplus im running should cause!

With that in mind, i've drawn up a rough template of what i'm gonna try to eat from now on. It contains pretty much all the foods i eat regularly at the moment, just re-jiggered to make my macros a little better:



> Breakfast:
> 5x Wheat Biscuits
> 284ml Whole Milk
> 3 tbsp Honey
> ...



Basically trying to run a 45%/30%/25% split of Fats/Carbs/Protein. Trying to stay away from refined foods as much as possible, and trying to get as much fibre as i can. I've been brushing up on the Paleo Diet which i ran last year, as well as some other stuff on the net, and i think this is pretty good.

I love fats.

Also, i know not all the macro data is 100% spot on, but this is just down to limitations of the entries in my diet tracking software. Some of the foods have values missing for fibre where there obviously is fibre, and some don't differentiate between types of fat. It's close enough to get an okay picture, though.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 21, 2011)

Dunno what happened but i'm still sore as hell from that last push workout. Body really isn't used to this crazy volume.

Legs tomorrow, then off to a casino with some friends for an evening of monetary debauchery. My poor bank balance..


----------



## davegmb (Apr 21, 2011)

"Casino" is code word amongst me and my friends for "Strip club" just to confuse the girlfriends/wifes. Explains the amout of money lost on the night out when you eventually rock up home but not the huge grin!!!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 21, 2011)

How you finding Military press after bench?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 21, 2011)

davegmb said:


> "Casino" is code word amongst me and my friends for "Strip club" just to confuse the girlfriends/wifes. Explains the amout of money lost on the night out when you eventually rock up home but not the huge grin!!!



What do you say if you're going to a brothel?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 21, 2011)

davegmb said:


> How you finding Military press after bench?



Its obviously cutting my reps down, but thats okay. I need to be able to press heavy weights while my shoulders are fatigued so it's all good


----------



## davegmb (Apr 21, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> What do you say if you're going to a brothel?


 
Still "Casino", covers a multitude of sins that place!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2011)

Yesterday. Trained. Squats. Front Squats with bands. Sweat. Hot outside. Home. Casino. £35 up hoorah. Club. Shot drinking contest. Big Mac Meal. Metal Club. Bloodbath. Shot some pool. Home at five. Hangover. Ugggghhh...


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 24, 2011)

*14.5" Box Squats:
*8 x 60kg / 132lbs
8 x 80kg / 176lbs
8 x 90kg / 198lbs
10 x 2 x 100kg / 220lbs

*Band Front Squats (EliteFTS Orange):
*5 x 20kg / 44lbs
5 x 30kg / 66lbs
5 x 40kg / 88lbs
5 x 50kg / 110lbs
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 70kg / 154lbs

*Reverse Hypers:
*2 x 15 x BW
10 x BW (3sec Isometric Hold at Top)

*Good Mornings:
*2 x 10 x 70kg / 154lbs

*Hip Thrusts:
*2 x 15 x 60kg / 132lbs

***

This was friday's workout. The gym was pretty busy because i was training in the afternoon for the first time in months. My boss, Dave, was doing a DE squat session (his first week of Westside) so i jumped in with him instead of doing my own thing. His session was essentially the same as mine so we just combined them on the fly.

Squats were done to a higher box than i usually use but were just as tough in a different way. Was a constant effort to sit back and keep my lower back from tucking under. The heat outside is cranking up lately and the damn bar was slipping off my back on a torrent of sweat. Lovely. Still managed some good squats though.

Played with some new toys, specifically the new bands we ordered. Surprisingly difficult even with just the bar, they kinda push you towards the ground and you have to be explosive just to overcome the tension of the bands. Worked up to what felt like a good weight. No idea what the band added in our setup. 

Finished up with a solid assortment of accessory movements, called it a day, and went to a casino and won £35 on roulette for only £2 down. A shot drinking contest ensued. I had to carry a friend home several hours later.

All in all a damn good day.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 24, 2011)

*Deadlifts:
*5 x 90kg / 198lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
3 x 130kg / 286lbs
3 x 160kg / 352lbs
9 x 180kg / 396lbs (1:00 time limit, no bounce)

*Bent Over Rows:
*3 x 6 x 100kg / 220lbs

*TRX Inverted Rows:
*8 x BW
8 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs
8 x BW + 20kg / 44lbs

*Kroc Rows:
*5 x 40kg / 88lbs
5 x 50kg / 110lbs
15 x 60kg / 132lbs

***

No time for shrugs today, didn't overrun 60 minutes, but i've got a lot of work to do.

Decided to time my top set of deadlifts today, which i bumped up to the full competition weight. The warmup sets were done with bounce like a regular set, but the final set i stood up without the bar in between each rep. Maybe had one more in me when the timer went off. Next time!! Very happy with this though, as it's more than i was shooting for.

Stuck with 100kg on the bent over rows to build some staying power at this weight. TRX rows were essentially the same as last week, but felt a lot more comfortable and faster reps. Did the krocs with more emphasis on my lats by bringing the DB forwards instead of straight down, and while i felt it a lot more in my lats, i couldn't beat my last record. I think this is a byproduct of how heavy the thing is rather than the change in technique, though, so i'm gonna stick with it.

Bodyweight is maintaining at a steady 90kg / 198lbs now too, which is good.

Good session! I'm off to paris for a week. Ta ta!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 24, 2011)

Is 396 what the contest is using right? 9 ain't bad man, you should be hitting like 15 by the time it comes around.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 24, 2011)

nice avi pic.. beef truck


----------



## Gazhole (May 1, 2011)

Thanks dudes! Back from Paris now - was awesome.


----------



## Gazhole (May 1, 2011)

*Sandbag Loading:
*4 x 5 x 75kg / 165lbs

*Zercher Holds (Axel Bar):
*30sec x 100kg / 220lbs
30sec x 140kg / 308lbs
30sec x 160kg / 352lbs
5sec x 180kg / 396lbs

***

Quick events session today. Inundated with work for dissertation project and final exams, and pulling extra shifts at the gym to feed my ever expanding form (gut). Decent enough session though. Technique on the loading is very quick and smooth, fitness gave out in the last set however, haha.

Zercher holds were horrendous. Forearms actually went numb after two sets - it was as if i'd been injected with local anaesthetic. Could have held the top weight longer but got a sharp shooting pain from both forearms up to my neck and had to drop it. Next time i'm gonna wrap them in duct tape and see how that works.


----------



## trapzilla (May 1, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> *Deadlifts (No Bounce):*
> 5 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
> 5 x 105kg / 231lbs
> 5 x 125kg / 275lbs
> ...


 
tasty little back routine there but in regards to your dumbbell in the video, that ain't a big dumbbell, that is:

just fucking with ya Gaz


----------



## Gazhole (May 1, 2011)

I'm gonna see how many plates i can fit on my dumbell, just to get one bigger on you, lol


----------



## trapzilla (May 1, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> I'm gonna see how many plates i can fit on my dumbell, just to get one bigger on you, lol


 
My biggest is 120kg so you may struggle on space haha, but I have a tip; use a lot of duct tape


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> My biggest is 120kg so you may struggle on space haha, but I have a tip; use a lot of duct tape



We have some chains so i may drape those over the top, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2011)

*Bench Press:*
5 x 52.5kg / 115.5lbs
5 x 65kg / 143lbs
5 x 75kg / 165lbs
5 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
9 x 100kg / 220lbs

*Military Press:*
5 x 55kg / 121lbs
5 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
6 x 72.5kg / 159.5lbs

*Incline Bench:*
8 x 55kg / 121lbs
8 x 65kg / 143lbs
5 x 75kg / 165lbs

*Dips:*
10 x BW
10 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs
10 x BW + 15kg / 33lbs

*Face Pulls:*
15 x 23kg / 50.6lbs
15 x 26kg / 57.2lbs
15 x 28kg / 61.6lbs

***

Good workout today. Still about the same level of strength on bench and military really. Slightly less on the former and slightly more on the latter, but it's all good. Military felt a lot better than usual so i think i'm getting used to doing it after bench as opposed to on its own.

Managed an extra rep at 75kg on incline so we're getting there. Focused on locking myself into the bench with my scapula a little more and it seemed to help, at least in terms of comfort.

Couldn't increase Dips, they're pretty much my limit at this point. Shoulders and triceps are just knackered by the time i get to dips. Trying to increase the weight i'm using on face pulls, too. Rear delts were on fire at the end.

Will probably train legs on thursday because of assignments and stuff. Two days of fun ahead!


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2011)

Also, photo time:







Me and a buddy before shirts-off gym session after closing. Wish i could train like this all the time, so much better when the weather is hot.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 2, 2011)

Damn man you've gained some weight. You look a lot bigger than the last pic I saw of you.


----------



## davegmb (May 2, 2011)

Yeah you definately look like you have bulked up, thought you said you were struggling to gain weight!


----------



## trapzilla (May 2, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yeah you definately look like you have bulked up, thought you said you were struggling to gain weight!


 
Whats your height and weight in the pic here Gaz? and you have any measurements available? ya know for compe...comparrison


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2011)

Thanks guys, you know how to stroke a guys ego .

Currently 90kg / 198lbs and 5'9". Gonna try and stick around this weight for a while and see how far i can take my strength.

Eventually want to sit around 100kg / 220lbs bodyweight with a proportional strength increase but without the gut 

The thing im most pleased with is the size of my forearms considering the distinct lack of grip work i've done this year. Considering adding grip every session as supersets with my accessory work.


----------



## trapzilla (May 2, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks guys, you know how to stroke a guys ego .
> 
> Currently 90kg / 198lbs and 5'9". Gonna try and stick around this weight for a while and see how far i can take my strength.
> 
> ...


 
100kg should easily be doable Gaz, especially with your frame. i think you need to measure the foreams personally


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2011)

Atm they're between 13 1/2 and 13 3/4 so it's on the up! Shooting for 14" before 2012


----------



## trapzilla (May 2, 2011)

you should bang in some cross body hammer curls!!!  honestyl nothing will pack meat on the forearms with those, don't worry about being strict with them either, just grab the 50's use a bit of swing and reap the rewards!! built my 15 inchers of cross body hammer


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> you should bang in some cross body hammer curls!!!  honestyl nothing will pack meat on the forearms with those, don't worry about being strict with them either, just grab the 50's use a bit of swing and reap the rewards!! built my 15 inchers of cross body hammer



Haha, we usually use heavy hammers for tendon strength too. Can't be flipping tires with weak biceps


----------



## trapzilla (May 2, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, we usually use heavy hammers for tendon strength too. Can't be flipping tires with weak biceps


 

Haha, on a related note have you ever used JM presses to any degree? Wendler said that they not only strengthened the muscles but hit the tendons hard too.


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Haha, on a related note have you ever used JM presses to any degree? Wendler said that they not only strengthened the muscles but hit the tendons hard too.



I've not actually used them before but i've always thought they looked pretty good. Tricep exetensions kill my elbows, and CGBP doesn't really hit my tris too much because my bench grip is pretty narrow anyways.

May have to give them a go on my next rotation. You have any opinion on them?


----------



## trapzilla (May 2, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> I've not actually used them before but i've always thought they looked pretty good. Tricep exetensions kill my elbows, and CGBP doesn't really hit my tris too much because my bench grip is pretty narrow anyways.
> 
> May have to give them a go on my next rotation. You have any opinion on them?


 

Yeah when i've done them in powerlifting routines they really have added strength, i feel them right in close to the elbow. Definately something worth trying out.


----------



## Gazhole (May 4, 2011)

I am the bringer of good news:

1. I'm engaged! All hail the future Mrs. Gazhole! 

2. My dissertation/project is completed, printed, bound, and now submitted.

3. I have finally figured out a way to integrate grip and speed work into a 5/3/1 strongman template.

4. I rule.

That is all!


----------



## davegmb (May 4, 2011)

Congratulations Gaz, for all of the above


----------



## trapzilla (May 4, 2011)

well done Gaz! ticking all the right boxes


----------



## Triple Threat (May 4, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> I am the bringer of good news:
> 
> 1. I'm engaged! All hail the future Mrs. Gazhole!
> 
> ...



1. 

2. 

3. 

4.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 4, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> I am the bringer of good news:
> 
> 1. I'm engaged! All hail the future Mrs. Gazhole!
> 
> ...


COngrats man! What's your major?


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2011)

you met her in france didnt you? isnt it kinda fast to get married after a week or two?


----------



## omerta2010 (May 4, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> I am the bringer of good news:
> 
> 1. I'm engaged! All hail the future Mrs. Gazhole!
> 
> ...



3 out of 4 aint bad. 

Congrats man


----------



## Gazhole (May 5, 2011)

Thanks guys  things are coming together finally, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (May 5, 2011)

*1a. DE Deadlifts*
8 x 1 x 100kg / 220lbs

*1b. Block Toss (First Four Sets)*
40 x 9kg / 20lbs
25 x 9kg / 20lbs 
30 x 9kg / 20lbs
32 x 9kg / 20lbs

*1c. Alternating Cross Body DB Hammer Curls (Last Four Sets)*
4 x 10 x 30kg / 66lbs

*2. Front Squats*
5 x 45kg / 99lbs
5 x 55kg / 121lbs
5 x 65kg / 143lbs
5 x 75kg / 165lbs
8 x 85kg / 187lbs

*3. Sandbags*
5 x 75kg / 165lbs (Shouldering)
4 x 75kg / 165lbs (Loading)
5 x 50kg / 110lbs (Loading)

*4. Good Mornings*
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 70kg / 154lbs
10 x 80kg / 176lbs

*5. Reverse Hypers*
3 x 15 x BW

***

Managed the whole thing in an hour and was dripping with sweat. Very very tough workout. Pretty much everything in here was done explosively. The superset at the start really warmed my lower back up and i felt very limber for the front squats. Grip was nicely trained too.

Played around with stance on front squats, and i've found a very narrow stance - similar to my deadlift stance - got the best results in terms of comfort, lower back tightness (without tucking), and knee tracking. Depth with a narrow stance was basically ATG.

Sandbags were hell. Shouldering that bag after all the other work was a nightmare. Finished that with the light bag just to work on technique on getting the bag up in one movement without racking it on my knees.

Good mornings were also done explosively. Each rep was taken to a point where my torso was 100% parallel with the floor, then drove the hips through and got a little triple extension at the end. This is a great way of doing this exercise because holy shit it gets the entire posterior chain throbbing.

Ended the session with reverse hypers and all the lower back pain i accumulated throughout the session went away like magic. Love that exercise. Foam rolled, came home, and cooked chicken and sweet potato wedges with broccoli.

Awesome day.


----------



## trapzilla (May 5, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> *1a. DE Deadlifts*
> 8 x 1 x 100kg / 220lbs
> 
> *1b. Block Toss (First Four Sets)*
> ...


 
Boo ya! hammer curls baby, but god damn it stop using those toddler weights! throw up the bloody 50's already!!

Is the block toss vertical or horizontal in motion?

I gotta agree on the front squat stance too. I used to go wide but that just made everything go to shit. so i switched to narrow and hey presto its like a completely different exercise!  I just love sitting in the hole on a front squat, all warm and cosy


----------



## Gazhole (May 5, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Boo ya! hammer curls baby, but god damn it stop using those toddler weights! throw up the bloody 50's already!!
> 
> Is the block toss vertical or horizontal in motion?
> 
> I gotta agree on the front squat stance too. I used to go wide but that just made everything go to shit. so i switched to narrow and hey presto its like a completely different exercise!  I just love sitting in the hole on a front squat, all warm and cosy



 yeah, it really felt a lot more comfortable. Will stick with these for a while and go back to back squat once i'm front squatting 120, 140 or something. First time in a long time that i've actually enjoyed squatting.

The block toss is half a york hex DB, so grabbed it over the top, threw it up as if doing a DB clean or snatch, then caught it with the other hand on its way back down again. Rinse, repeat. Have a bigger block too, will switch to that once i get to 50 reps on this one. Its heavier, but mostly the difficulty with that one is the width of it.

And hey, 35's on curls next time


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 5, 2011)

I can't even imagine trying to do wide stance front squats. Narrow is the way to go on those. DE deadlifts? You doing strongman/westide/5/3/1 now?


----------



## trapzilla (May 5, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> yeah, it really felt a lot more comfortable. Will stick with these for a while and go back to back squat once i'm front squatting 120, 140 or something. First time in a long time that i've actually enjoyed squatting.
> 
> The block toss is half a york hex DB, so grabbed it over the top, threw it up as if doing a DB clean or snatch, then caught it with the other hand on its way back down again. Rinse, repeat. Have a bigger block too, will switch to that once i get to 50 reps on this one. Its heavier, but mostly the difficulty with that one is the width of it.
> 
> And hey, 35's on curls next time


 
just my input on crossover between front squats and back squats, but i've found the crossover between the two to be next to none. I'd keep in at least a form of box squats to keep the rhythm of the movement, obviously we all differ though.

ahh i see. bet that hurts like a bitch on the catch !

and hell yeah 35's


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> just my input on crossover between front squats and back squats, but i've found the crossover between the two to be next to none.



Same observation here. My front squat stance is narrower than my back squat stance, too.


----------



## Gazhole (May 6, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I can't even imagine trying to do wide stance front squats. Narrow is the way to go on those. DE deadlifts? You doing strongman/westide/5/3/1 now?



Lol "The Program" is a constantly evolving amalgamation of everything i've ever read, so yes - you're correct 

As for the front/back squat thing i totally agree. Havent really seen much carry over to back squat either. Don't sweat though, half the reason for switching is because i've changed my back squat so much this year to find what's right, and gone up and down and up and down in weight, i just need a break.

Hopefully after a few months of front squats i WILL have forgotten how to back squat so i can start all over again.


----------



## davegmb (May 6, 2011)

50kg DB curls Trapzilla???!!!! Shit i was impressed by the 30kg curls, sometimes this site makes me feel so weak


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> 50kg DB curls Trapzilla???!!!! Shit i was impressed by the 30kg curls, sometimes this site makes me feel so weak



Think of this site as providing inspiration instead.


----------



## trapzilla (May 6, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Lol "The Program" is a constantly evolving amalgamation of everything i've ever read, so yes - you're correct
> 
> As for the front/back squat thing i totally agree. Havent really seen much carry over to back squat either. Don't sweat though, half the reason for switching is because i've changed my back squat so much this year to find what's right, and gone up and down and up and down in weight, i just need a break.
> 
> Hopefully after a few months of front squats i WILL have forgotten how to back squat so i can start all over again.


 
Ahh ok, a smart idea.



Triple Threat said:


> Think of this site as providing inspiration instead.


 
x2


----------



## Gazhole (May 7, 2011)

*1a. DE Bench*
6 x 3 x 60kg / 132lbs

*1b. Finger Curls (First Three Sets)*
3 x 10 x 60kg / 132lbs

*1c. DB Hub Holds (Last Three Sets)*
20sec x 10kg / 22lbs
12sec x 10kg / 22lbs
21sec x 10kg / 22lbs

*2. Military Press*
5 x 37.5kg / 82.5lbs
5 x 47.5kg / 104.5lbs
3 x 60kg / 132lbs
3 x 67.5kg / 148.5lbs
6 x 75kg / 165lbs

*3. Zercher Axel Holds*
30sec x 100kg / 220lbs
25sec x 140kg / 308lbs
45sec x 160kg / 352lbs

*4. Dips*
10 x BW
10 x BW + 12.5kg / 27.5lbs
10 x BW + 20kg / 44lbs

*5. Face Pulls*
15 x 28kg / 61.6lbs
15 x 31kg / 68.2lbs
15 x 33kg / 72.6lbs

***

Blasted through this. Didn't have much sleep last night so took extra pre-workout help powder and got to the gym buzzing. Really humid today so sweat buckets aswell, haha.

The grip and speed superset was great, again. Really warmed me up. Military was far more comfortable since i hadn't maxed out on bench beforehand. Pleased with the increase on time for the zercher holds too, still made my forearms go a bit numb but wasn't as bad as before. Dips were great, same deal as the military really i think. Finally, still pushing face pulls down the stack but getting to my limit now for this rep range, will try 31kg for three sets next time.

Great session!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 7, 2011)

What do zercher holds train?


----------



## davegmb (May 7, 2011)

nice press numbers, any leg in it, my aim is 60kg for 6 reps by the end of summer, im at 50kg for those reps now


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> What do zercher holds train?



This:






YouTube Video











Got 210kg / 462lbs for max revolutions in 1:00 at the comp. Great fun!


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2011)

davegmb said:


> nice press numbers, any leg in it, my aim is 60kg for 6 reps by the end of summer, im at 50kg for those reps now



Nice, you'll smash that no problem dude! 

And i use no legs at all, military = strict. I bend at the knees each rep just to keep balance and stop the stress on the knees.


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2011)

*1a. Box Jumps*
6 x 3 x BW

*1b. Thumbless BB Wrist Curls (First Three Sets)*
3 x 10 x 40kg / 88lbs

*1c. Pronated Plate Hold (Last Three Sets)*
3 x 20sec x 5kg / 11lbs per hand

*2. Deadlifts*
5 x 85kg / 187lbs
5 x 105kg / 231lbs
5 x 122.5kg / 269.5lbs
5 x 142.5kg / 313.5lbs
16 x 160kg / 352lbs (No Bounce)

*3. Sandbag Carries*
40mtr x 75kg / 165lbs (Bearhug)
60mtr x 75kg / 165lbs (Shoulder)
40mtr x 75kg / 165lbs (Bearhug)

*4. Bent Over Rows*
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 105kg / 231lbs
5 x 105kg / 231lbs

*5. TRX Inverted Rows*
15 x BW
10 x BW
9 x BW

***

Quick update because i have lectures in a bit. Up at 7:00am today, in the gym by 7:45 full of piss and vinegar and caffeine. Was out of the gym, home, and showered by about 9:45 so that's a good quick session.

Went well. Like that grip/power circuit a lot. The plate holds are holding a plate in a pinch grip in a pronated wrist curl position at full contraction for as long as possible to train the extensors and thumb. HURTS.

Deads went really well, pretty much the same as the last time i did that sorta weight, think i may have got to 15 reps quicker than before though. Maybe 2:00? Felt like good reps anyhow.

Sandbag walks were all good, hard to hold the bag when you're sweating buckets. Got a PR on rows but next time i might work up to 105kg with 95 then 100 to get better form with it. TRX rows were done as explosively as possible so gave the diminishing returns you'd normally expect from pullups, haha.

Right. Time to learn.


----------



## davegmb (May 9, 2011)

Nice rows and the last set on the deads was really impressive


----------



## Triple Threat (May 9, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> *2. Deadlifts*
> 5 x 85kg / 187lbs
> 5 x 105kg / 231lbs
> 5 x 122.5kg / 269.5lbs
> ...







No problems with losing form on that last set of DLs?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 9, 2011)

How high is the box you jump on? That's a fun little workout you did. I like the TRX rows but I always forget to do them lol.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 9, 2011)

Kick ass workout.


----------



## Gazhole (May 11, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Nice rows and the last set on the deads was really impressive



Thanks man


----------



## Gazhole (May 11, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> No problems with losing form on that last set of DLs?



Nope, doing them without bounce has really improved my technique as well as my lower back strength. Basically because you treat each rep like a single in it's own right.


----------



## Gazhole (May 11, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> How high is the box you jump on? That's a fun little workout you did. I like the TRX rows but I always forget to do them lol.



Not too high. We have a few different heights but i fancied just using the lowest one that time. 16" or something?


----------



## Gazhole (May 11, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Kick ass workout.



Thanks


----------



## Gazhole (May 11, 2011)

*1a. Push Jerks*
8 x 2 x 60kg / 132lbs

*1b. Grippers (First Four Sets)*
2 x 5 x HG200
2 x 5 x HG250

*1c. Two Handed Plate Pinch (Last Four Sets)*
25sec x 20kg / 44lbs plates
30sec x 20kg / 44lbs plates
25sec x 20kg / 44lbs plates
20sec x 20kg / 44lbs plates

*2. Bench Press*
5 x 52.5kg / 115.5lbs
5 x 65kg / 143lbs
3 x 82.5kg / 181.5lbs
3 x 92.5kg / 203.5lbs
10 x 105kg / 231lbs

*3. Log Clean + Press*
3 x 5 x 70kg / 154lbs

*4. Incline Bench*
8 x 50kg / 110lbs
8 x 60kg / 132lbs
6 x 70kg / 154lbs

*5. Face Pulls*
3 x 15 x 31kg / 68.2lbs

***

So. Trouble arises. Had a fantastic workout in which i wrecked my grip in a good way, got a PR on bench, got raped by the log, and failed spectacularly at incline as usual. Did my face pulls okay, but was knackered at this point.

Shrugged my shoulders out to loosen them up as i walked back with a foam roller to cooldown and my scapula locked together as my traps/rhomboids/something else went into spasm, i dropped the roller, and something pulled up the left side of my neck because of the tension.

Briefly lost the ability to turn my head and had to lie down because i started seeing stars. After a few minutes i was alright, but my trap and neck are still killing me now. Did some agonising foam rolling on it to loosen it up a little but it didn't really do much.

Don't think it's a full blown pull, but definitely a bad trap strain. Maybe. I dunno. No idea what caused it or what it was. All i know is i have a competition in two weeks and i can't move my head without wincing.

Bummed the fuck out. Have a sports massage booked for Friday so hopefully that'll shed some light on it and/or ease it.

If it hurts this much now, i'm not looking forward to tomorrow morning.


----------



## trapzilla (May 11, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> *1a. Push Jerks*
> 8 x 2 x 60kg / 132lbs
> 
> *1b. Grippers (First Four Sets)*
> ...


 
Good benching Gaz

Shame about the trap pull i've had a few pulls myself.
2 to the right trap and 3 to my left lat.
first trap was from shrugging 135 kg dumbbells and I swear my right trap is still smaller to this day.
2nd trap was behind the back shrugs in which my left strap snapped causing my right trap to take all the weight-320k of it!

first lat pull was on seated rows in which my foot slipped off the platform causing me to jerk left
second was doing front shrugs the day after back-something i never do anymore
third was recoiling too hard on incline dumbbell benches the day after back training-why i do chest before back now.

ooh also fucked my neck doing shrugs!!

alternate ice and hot patches for a few hours, ibuprofen did shit all for me. but the alternating patches helped a lot


----------



## davegmb (May 11, 2011)

Somebody posted a video in the strength section of Andy Bolton doing a a two hand plate pinch with something stupid like 170kg, mans a beast.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 11, 2011)

Awesome work out, your bench is going up nicely now! I think you were stuck on it for a while right? I tried some plate pinches today I like those.


----------



## davegmb (May 12, 2011)

I know you like obscure exercises, so check out this new article on T Nation, the front squat from pins looks good.

T NATION | 10 More Little Known Exercises for Strength and Size


----------



## juggernaut (May 12, 2011)

Gaz, you might fare better by laying off for a while with some heat and massage...possibly a happy ending afterwards...just sayin. 
Seriously though, be careful and don't overdo it.


----------



## Gazhole (May 12, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Good benching Gaz
> 
> Shame about the trap pull i've had a few pulls myself.
> 2 to the right trap and 3 to my left lat.
> ...



Thanks for the advice, dude. Used a load of heat/cool patches today and it loosened it up a lot. Still hurts like a bitch but at least i can move my head


----------



## Gazhole (May 12, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Somebody posted a video in the strength section of Andy Bolton doing a a two hand plate pinch with something stupid like 170kg, mans a beast.



Doesn't surprise me, lol! I love plate pinches. Lot of fun!


----------



## Gazhole (May 12, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Awesome work out, your bench is going up nicely now! I think you were stuck on it for a while right? I tried some plate pinches today I like those.



Thanks dude! Yeah, bench was floundering a bit for a while but seems to be going pretty good now!


----------



## Gazhole (May 12, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I know you like obscure exercises, so check out this new article on T Nation, the front squat from pins looks good.
> 
> T NATION | 10 More Little Known Exercises for Strength and Size



Haha, nice! Good read. I love odd lifts. I wish they did more odd lifts contests in lifting federations.


----------



## Gazhole (May 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Gaz, you might fare better by laying off for a while with some heat and massage...possibly a happy ending afterwards...just sayin.
> Seriously though, be careful and don't overdo it.



Yeah, this is what i'm gonna do i think. Spent all day using heat and cold patches, and doing little stretches to keep my neck moving. Was horrible when i woke up, couldnt sit up for a while thismorning.

Got my massage tomorrow afternoon and will be back on the patches too. To be honest, the contest is two weeks out so theres not a lot more i can do training-wise anyway. This is how strong i am going to be there.

Best thing i can do now is rest up for a few days, then go back and do unload workouts for two weeks or whatever just to keep in the swing of it.


----------



## Gazhole (May 13, 2011)

Dear lord sports massage is painful.

Fingers crossed, though.


----------



## juggernaut (May 13, 2011)

Good luck with the happy ending.


----------



## davegmb (May 13, 2011)

Hey Gaz, i know you like your Kroc rows, but i quite like the look of the pendlebury rows and dead stop db rows which John Meadows is a big fan of over at T Nation, can imagine these really helping with your deadlift too.


----------



## davegmb (May 14, 2011)

^^^^ its been pointed out to me that should be Pendlay rows haha


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2011)

Have never done Pendley rows, but they look like some fun! Will have to give them a try!


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2011)

Trap is feeling a lot better now. Been foam rolling it and stretching it a lot after the massage to loosen it up and make sure it doesn't scar. Seems to be on the mend. Still not up to proper training right now, so after my exam today i went down and did a huge grip session because hey, why the fuck not.

***

*Thumbless BB Wrist Curls*
10 x 40kg / 88lbs
10 x 45kg / 99lbs
10 x 50kg / 110lbs

*Grippers*
5 x HG200
5 x HG250
0 x HG300

*Two Handed Plate Pinch*
40sec x 20kg / 44lbs (x2)
42sec x 20kg / 44lbs (x2)
32sec x 20kg / 44lbs (x2)

*Alternating Cross Body DB Hammer Curls*
20 x 30kg / 66lbs
12 x 35kg / 77lbs
20 x 40kg / 88lbs

*Block Toss*
40 x Small Block (York Hex DB 20kg / 44lbs)
29 x Large Block (York Hex DB 22.5kg / 49.5lbs)
27 x Large Block (York Hex DB 22.5kg / 49.5lbs)

*BB Finger Curls*
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 70kg / 154lbs
10 x 80kg / 176lbs

*DB Hub Holds*
23sec x 10kg / 22lbs
8sec x 12.5kg / 27.5lbs
9sec x 12.5kg / 27.5lbs

*Reverse Wrist Curl With Plate*
10 x 5kg / 11lbs
10 x 5kg / 11lbs
10 x 5kg / 11lbs

***

That was a lot of grip. Forearms were pumped to shit afterwards, and my hands are now killing me. Good session though. May throw one of these in a week and see how i fare. Would be good to try some grip competitions at some point - never got around to actually doing that. If i can get my forearms as big as my upper arms that would be just dandy.


----------



## trapzilla (May 16, 2011)

what on earth is a finger curl Gaz?


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> what on earth is a finger curl Gaz?



Deadlift the bar and stand with it with a double overhand grip, then let the bar roll out of your hand, into your fingers, and into your fingertips, hold it for a second, then curl it back up into your hand, and wrist curl it a little at the end. Repeat!

Gets a great pump in the forearms, and trains your crushing for doing hand grippers, as well as a bit of fingertip strength as a backup for when your grip starts to go on deads or farmers walks, lol.


----------



## davegmb (May 16, 2011)

How did the exam go?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 16, 2011)

I'm going to have to try those finger curls tomorrow I want to have better crush grip. That looked like an intense grip session man you are gonna look like Popeye soon haha.


----------



## trapzilla (May 16, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Deadlift the bar and stand with it with a double overhand grip, then let the bar roll out of your hand, into your fingers, and into your fingertips, hold it for a second, then curl it back up into your hand, and wrist curl it a little at the end. Repeat!
> 
> Gets a great pump in the forearms, and trains your crushing for doing hand grippers, as well as a bit of fingertip strength as a backup for when your grip starts to go on deads or farmers walks, lol.


 
Aww sweet I do them anyway haha, i just call them standing wrist curls!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> *BB Finger Curls*
> 10 x 60kg / 132lbs
> 10 x 70kg / 154lbs
> 10 x 80kg / 176lbs



I would think that Finger Curls make you quite a hit with the ladies.


----------



## Gazhole (May 18, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> I would think that Finger Curls make you quite a hit with the ladies.



Its three finger style bass guitar that does that


----------



## Gazhole (May 18, 2011)

davegmb said:


> How did the exam go?



Pretty good thanks man. Had another one today so just the one left and i'm fucking finally free.


----------



## Gazhole (May 18, 2011)

Traps are feeling greatly improved today. Have been doing a short mobility routine a few times a day, and popping into to the gym to foam roll every day, and it seems to be working. Next week will do three light events sessions with all the stuff i'll be doing at the comp.

For now though, one more grip session for the road!

***

*Thumbless BB Wrist Curls*
10 x 40kg / 88lbs
10 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 55kg / 121lbs

*Grippers*
8 x HG150
5 x HG200
0 x HG300
0 x HG300

*Block Clean + Press (One in each hand)*
10
10 
10
10

*Alternating DB Hammer Curls (Regular)*
20 x 30kg / 66lbs
20 x 30kg / 66lbs
20 x 30kg / 66lbs
20 x 30kg / 66lbs

***

Short one today because after my exam i had work soonafter. Got home and cleaned the house for a viewing tomorrow so i'm pretty beat right now. Won't be going that heavy on wrist curls again because even though i got the reps it hurt the tendons quite a lot.

SO FUCKING CLOSE on that HG300 now. The one we have in the gym is ridiculously tough. I can close my own HG300 for a set of three. Wish i had more CoC grippers because the quality is far better between grippers. A #3 is pretty much a #3 with CoC, but the HG ones are just gash.

Block C+P is probably the greatest grip exercise i've ever done. First time today and holy crap my thumbs nearly came off. Glad i did this outside with the chalk because i smashed up some paving slabs by dropping the blocks on the way down. Because my blocks are from different dumbells i did five reps then switched the blocks to different hands and did another five reps.

Finished up with some regular hammer curls and got a great workout from those. Not as heavy as cross body ones but just as good i think.

Right, time to tot up my calories for the day then go to bed.


----------



## Gazhole (May 18, 2011)

To finish off this grip-only workout tangent, here are some videos of one of my heroes - John Brookfield. Possibly the strongest gripmaster in the world. I sleep with a copy of his book "Mastery of Hand Strength" next to my bed.

Thats not as dodgy as it sounds, honest. Anyways:

Tearing 100 decks of plastic coated playing cards in 2:15





YouTube Video











Tearing 3 decks of cards at once





YouTube Video











Bending a 20ft steel bar enough to fit it in a box (skip to 3:38)





YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (May 23, 2011)

Dear Gaz, I hate you. Please stick your finger into an electric socket. Here's why: 


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2312787-post1800.html


----------



## Gazhole (May 23, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Dear Gaz, I hate you. Please stick your finger into an electric socket. Here's why:
> 
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2312787-post1800.html



Nice!  just posted!


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 23, 2011)

good read in here


----------



## Gazhole (May 23, 2011)

I've been gone for a while so here's the skinny. Finished my exams and i'm now finished with my degree for good! Hoorah! Have got 24 hours a week at the gym, so will be looking for something else to make up full time employment. Whatever that is, i don't care.

On saturday the gym (http://www.davesgymblog.co.uk/) guys (and girl) and i went down to represent at BodyPower 2011 in Birmingham. It was an epic day! For those of you who don't know, BodyPower is the UK's biggest bodybuilding/strongman/powerlifting expo and there were some big names there. There are more photos to come but here are a few:






*The Dave's Gym Crew and Dorian Yates.*





*The Dave's Gym Crew and Gunter Schlierkamp*





*Me and Mark Felix*





*Me and Steve Gardener*





*Me, Clugston, and Lee Priest*

Among those we met/saw Flex Wheeler, Toney Freeman, Zack Khan, Ronnie Coleman, Jay Cutler, Dennis Wolf, Brian Shaw...there were so many heroes wandering around it was unreal. Andy Bolton was judging in the strongman comp aswell.

One of the reasons we went down was that our friend and gym warrior from PROJECT GOLIATH was competing in the Open Class strongman competition which he placed 5th out of 28 competitors. This was his second competition, and he's a completely drug-free strength athlete. Check his site if you want a full update of the comp. Well done, mate!

In between events we took to wandering around the expo and taking part in competitions and challenges dotted around. Here are a few good ones:





*Head to Head pullup challenge*

Max pullups in 60 seconds against another competitor (this is me against my friend Matt R.). I managed 17, and he managed 16 which was legitimately impossible as he's awesome at pullups and has done sets of high twenties before. Was incredibly pleased with this, but he would get his revenge later in the day!





*Rolling Thunder*

Steve Gardener gave me a quick run down of the legendary rolling thunder and i (quite literally) tried my hand at lifting the qualifying weight in the official tournament the next day. The weight to qualify was 80kg (176lbs) and i barely managed to get 72.5kg (159.5lbs) off the floor. Next time. By the by, Steve was one of the nicest guys i met there and being a grip fanatic i loved chatting to him. He was nice enough to shoot the shit with me for about 25 minutes and gave me some great advice for future competitions and modifications to my grip routine. Thanks, Steve!

The most fun of the day was had at the York Barbell stand, as they ran an impromptu one handed barbell deadlift competition. When we got there the weight was at 100kg (220lbs) and the crowd was struggling to break it off the floor - enter Dave's Gym! Four of us (Me, Matt S., Matt R., and Clugston) took up the challenge and easily passed at that weight, even having time to pose for a photo.





*Forearm of Glory - One arm deadlift 100kg/220lbs*

We went back and forth until about 140kg (308lbs) when Clugston had to call it a day. He later redeemed himself by deadlifting 220kg (484lbs) for four reps in a head-to-head. Nice work!





*140kg/308lbs one arm deadlift. Clugston and random Crossfitter look on.*

It was down to myself and the two Matt's, we were on fire and the banter was rife. I failed at 150kg (330lbs) after Matt R. had got it up with ease, so switched to my left hand and muscled it up to a lockout, managing to hold it long enough to flip him off much to the delight of the now 100-strong crowd. We'd been deadlifting for a long while, but only taking about 60 seconds between attempts at 5kg increments. At this point York were taking some photos and running out of weight. Hoorah! The three of us managed to get 160kg / 352lbs cleanly up to lockout (albeit with some screaming and psyching up - mostly on my part).





*Matt R. destroys 160kg / 352lbs securing a double bodyweight one arm deadlift.*

Unfortunately as the weight got higher (and i realised i'd got about 50kg / 110lbs on my last one arm dead max) i couldn't break 170kg / 374lbs off the floor and dropped out. Matt R. got it up to knee height securing second place (REVENGE!) and Matt S. was a gnat's wing away from lockout when it slipped out and crashed to the floor, but still taking the overall win!

Was an amazing day out. We met some huge men, got the Dave's Gym name out there, i got a book signed by Dorian Yates, and just had a fantastic time. Will definitely be going down there again next year.

I highly recommend popping down, for £15 you really can't ask for any more. As an epilogue, i totally forgot about my trap injury while we were there, and thankfully it didn't seem to play up. I'm sore as hell a few days on, and with my own strongman competition being less than a week away i'm going to do a light session or two and stop on Wednesday to give myself some rest time.

Really looking forward to it. Can't wait to lift some heavy shit.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 23, 2011)

Dude what the fuck a 352 pound one arm deadlift... Fuck it I am adding a full day dedicated to grip training.


----------



## davegmb (May 23, 2011)

I cant describe how amazing that event looked, i need to go next time its on. Wasnt Andy Bolton suposed to be going for a deadlift record there?
Any new getlifting articles in the pipeline?


----------



## trapzilla (May 23, 2011)

Incredible Gaz! I was planning on heading down myself


----------



## Gazhole (May 24, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Dude what the fuck a 352 pound one arm deadlift... Fuck it I am adding a full day dedicated to grip training.



 i've also added one armed deadlift holds to my own grip routine to train this exercise. If this happens again i'm getting 400lbs, i don't care if my arm falls off.


----------



## Gazhole (May 24, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I cant describe how amazing that event looked, i need to go next time its on. Wasnt Andy Bolton suposed to be going for a deadlift record here?
> Any new getlifting articles in the pipeline?



It was amazing. You should definitely go next year, you'd love it! I think you're thinking of Mark Felix - he was going for a rolling thunder world record. I could be wrong though, there was so much we didn't get to see.

And yeah, i've had ideas pouring out lately so should be something new up on there soon


----------



## Gazhole (May 24, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Incredible Gaz! I was planning on heading down myself



Thanks dude! You missed an awesome day!


----------



## davegmb (May 24, 2011)

Look forward to the new articles then Gaz, i will be getting a few friends together to go next year. Id like to have a go a the chin up comp but you can keep your one arm deadlift stuff you mad man haha.
The reason i say Andy Bolton is, somebody actually posted a thread on this site saying Andy Bolon is trying to beat Magnussons deadlift record at that event, but perhaps he didnt go for it in the end. Mark Felix is a beast too, always comes accross as a great guy on Worlds strongest man, looking forward to that again this year, Zydrunas Savickas is a beast and we all know about Mariusz!!!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## x~factor (May 24, 2011)

Insane forearms!!! Dayum!!!


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2011)

Gaz, did day 2 of week 1 microcycle A. Fantastic. Another home run!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 25, 2011)

Double bodyweight one arm deadlifts!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 25, 2011)

I wanna got to that show.  Sounds like alot of fun and a great time.


----------



## Gazhole (May 26, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Gaz, did day 2 of week 1 microcycle A. Fantastic. Another home run!



Awesome  I'm also looking forward to seeing your results, as you're the only other person i know of who's tried the program, haha!


----------



## juggernaut (May 26, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Awesome  I'm also looking forward to seeing your results, as you're the only other person i know of who's tried the program, haha!



I'm spreading the word, trust me. My gym has a lot of people who (actually) take me seriously. When I give advice, they usually follow. I have a few clients who are looking for something new, so guess who's getting their asses kicked asap???
It's funny, when I tell people I know a guy, they ask where is he from...when I say where-they ALL give me the same look-"huh??" People act like they never heard of the internet!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 26, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Awesome  I'm also looking forward to seeing your results, as you're the only other person i know of who's tried the program, haha!



Interesting read, Gaz.  Maybe some day.


----------



## Gazhole (May 26, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm spreading the word, trust me. My gym has a lot of people who (actually) take me seriously. When I give advice, they usually follow. I have a few clients who are looking for something new, so guess who's getting their asses kicked asap???
> It's funny, when I tell people I know a guy, they ask where is he from...when I say where-they ALL give me the same look-"huh??" People act like they never heard of the internet!


 
 Wales is a place that exists only on the internet, lol.

Thats awesome though, i really gotta get back to writing again. Have a few cool programs in my head - one of them from way back that added more mass than anything else i've tried.


----------



## Gazhole (May 29, 2011)

Quick update because i'm in tatters at the moment. Had my first strongman competition today and it went really well. Got some PRs, met some cool people, and had a great - albeit absolutely knackering - day. There are photos and videos to come, but for now:


Event 1 - Log Clean + Press - 80kg / 176lbs - 8 reps

Event 2 - Farmers Walk - 85kg / 187lbs per hand over 50 mtr - did ok in this, pretty quick.

Event 3 - Deadlift - 180kg / 396lbs - 12 reps

Event 4 - Conan's Wheel - 220kg - 484lbs - Sucked at this, got a few steps and dropped it.

Event 5 - Barrel / Stone Loading - Loaded the two 60kg / 132lbs barrels, and the 67kg / 147lbs barrel, had a go at the 230lbs stone but at this point i was done.


So yeah, good results overall. There was one tiny incident in the last event. When i loaded the first barrel i managed to trap my hand between the rim and edge of the platform, crushing my hand. Did the next two barrels on pure adrenaline, but when i took a breather for the stone the pain hit me. Had a go, but i couldnt push with any sort of pressure. Looked at my hand and there was a ping-pong ball sized haematoma where the platform dug in. Turns out i popped a vein in my hand.

Staggered down to first aid and got an ice pack and a compression bandage on it. Did about a gram of ibuprofen and paracetamol and stuck around only for the presentation at the end. At this point my hand hurt a fair bit. Still havent taken the bandage off, have done more painkillers, and iced it again.

Though i did great in the first three events, the wheel greatly let me down and the loading didnt help. Placed 12th out of 17. Not a terrible result for a first comp, and i have a tonne of things i need to work on now so thats great. Really happy overall.

Currently in a lot of pain, so won't be long for bed. 3 rep PR on deads, and 2 reps on log. GREAT DAY 

Bigger update later in the week. Right now the plan is to rest up for two weeks then do a month of hypertrophy before tackling any serious strength training again.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 29, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Did about a gram of ibuprofen and paracetamol and stuck around only for the presentation at the end.


WTF did a gram? You snortin Iburprofen brah? Nice work on 3 rep increase on deads. hope that hand heals up well.


----------



## davegmb (May 29, 2011)

Great showing Gaz, dont know how the hell you can be expected to practise for a conans wheel if its what i think it is!


----------



## Gazhole (May 30, 2011)

Thanks guys! As promised, here is some multimedia goodness:






*Me and Bish posing at the gym*





*Greatest Picture Ever.*





*The Lineup! This was the novices and opens together.*

The other dude in the photos is my friend and fellow competitor Bish. He had a great showing yesterday. Got 6 reps on log, 11 reps on deadlift, was a good 10 seconds faster on the farmers than me, actually got somewhere with the conan's wheel (3 revs), and got the 105kg / 230lbs stone loaded in the medley. Came in a respectable 10th out of 17th beating me by 2 places. Really proud of him! Fucking smashed it 

Now, vids!

The first event was the log, max reps in a minute with 80kg / 176lbs.  You had to wait for the "good lift" signal from the judge before  lowering the log or the rep didn't count. This was changed from a Viking  Press because of the weather and the difficulty of taking it in and out  of the gym quickly. No biggie. Thankfully we have a log in the gym so i  knew my way around this event. The most i managed on our log was 80kg  for a single, and BB push press i've only managed 6 with 80kg so over  the moon with this.






YouTube Video











Farmer's walks were next, fastest time over 50mtr with 85kg / 187lbs in  each hand. Grip is no problem, we've done walks with 120kg in each hand,  and i've done a farmer's deadlift hold with 160kg / 352lbs in each  hand. The thing i need to work on here is my stride, have trouble  keeping it steady. Still managed a mid-table time on this though so i'm  happy.






YouTube Video











Deadlifts are my favourite exercise and this was the event i knew i had to do well on. Was max reps in a minute. Lower back was tired by this point, and i totally forgot to take my shoes off but nevermind. A few weeks before the comp i managed 9 reps and i got 12 here. When fatigue set in i started to stiff leg it from the floor a bit, but no matter. Really chuffed!






YouTube Video











After the break we came back for the conan's wheel for max revolutions  with 220kg / 484lbs. This is something i've never done before so didn't  know what to expect. It showed! There was a one drop rule in effect so  once you got past the line if you dropped it that was it. Think i came  dead last on this one, so definitely need to figure out some way of  training this.






YouTube Video











Last one was the loading and the hilarious hand crushing incident.  Basically you had to load all the implements in the fastest time. The  barrels were 60kg / 132lbs, then another at the same weight, then a 67kg  / 147lbs, then a 105kg / 230lbs stone, then a 120kg / 264lbs stone.






YouTube Video











You can see clearly in the videos that i'm just beaten in the last two. We had a break after deadlifts, and when we came back i was running on fumes alone. Felt exhausted. This is a conditioning issue, and that fatigue fucked up my conan's wheel, and caused a stupid mistake on the loading resulting in the injured hand.

Things to work on again: Conditioning, core strength, loading technique.

Still, once again i'm really really happy with my performance on the day. I gave it 100% and thats all i can ask of myself. By the by, everything hurts today, haha.

Also, the guy consistently yelling at me in the videos is Dave of Dave's Gym in Cardiff (the gym i work at). Absolute hero, as he drove us all the four hours to the comp and back, and was there every second of the way pushing us and offering advice between events. This is one of the many reasons i love my job and my gym.


----------



## davegmb (May 30, 2011)

Great videos Gaz, like ive said already i literally have no idea how you train for the conans wheel, unless you do Zercher squats and start walking round with the bar haha. Was the girls voice in the video your fiancee?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 30, 2011)

I guess you needed to keep your ass down and chest up?  Good lifting.


----------



## porky (May 30, 2011)

hey gaz off topic i know but what part of wales you from?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 2, 2011)

Great lifting Gaz.  Well done on the PRs.    Hope that hand heals up quickly.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2011)

I fucking hate Gaz, you evil bitch.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the support guys! Had my first workout back earlier on, so will post that now.

@ Porky - I'm currently living in Cardiff!

@ Jugg - <3


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 6, 2011)

*1. Bench Press*
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 72.5kg / 159.5lbs
5 x 80kg / 176lbs
5 x 90kg / 198lbs
7 x 102.5kg / 225.5lbs

*2. Squats*
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 80kg / 176lbs
10 x 100kg / 220lbs
10 x 100kg / 220lbs
10 x 100kg / 220lbs

*3. Single Arm DB OH Press*
10 x 25kg / 55lbs
10 x 25kg / 55lbs
10 x 25kg / 55lbs
10 x 25kg / 55lbs

*4. Leg Extensions*
12 x 20kg / 44lbs
12 x 20kg / 44lbs
12 x 20kg / 44lbs

*5. Flat DB Flys*
12 x 15kg / 33lbs
12 x 15kg / 33lbs
12 x 15kg / 33lbs

***

First workout back. Spent a lot of this trying not to be sick if im perfectly honest but this always happens when i take a week off. The bench was surprisingly good considering the time off, squats were horrible since i haven't done a back squat in over a month. Single arm presses were done with my feet together to reduce any possibility of momentum or cheating. The isolation exercises will eventually be superset with grip, but one thing at a time now.

Good workout all in all.

Bodyweight has dropped by about 2.5kg / 6lbs. Hand is feeling great, though! Going climbing tomorrow, then event training on wednesday. Fun fun fun!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2011)

Rock climbing...nice!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 6, 2011)

Damn man, your bench is stronger than your squat now, that's just wrong.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2011)

It's wrong, but not wrong in the good way 

Did two hours of bouldering today. First time doing that and i had a lot  of fun. Managed to do most of the beginner routes and played around  with the campus board and other things.

Gonna try and go once a week on a thursday or something because i really  enjoyed it. Think it'll definitely increase my grip endurance, and it  was good light cardio and active recovery.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 7, 2011)

The squats didnt look bad to me at all. Ive been hitting the box squats recently gaz, find them a perfect fit for me to judge depth and can use a wide stance.

Dont know what your plans are for getlifting but a box squat article or leg article in general would be my vote.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 7, 2011)

cool pics, cool vids!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2011)

davegmb said:


> The squats didnt look bad to me at all. Ive been hitting the box squats recently gaz, find them a perfect fit for me to judge depth and can use a wide stance.
> 
> Dont know what your plans are for getlifting but a box squat article or leg article in general would be my vote.



I usually do squats and touch a bench which is roughly paralell i guess. I should really be squatting a hell of a lot more looking at my deadlift, haha


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2011)

Pump4EVER said:


> cool pics, cool vids!



Thanks man!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2011)

*1. Log Clean + Press*
4 x 5 x 70kg / 154lbs

*2. Sandbag Carries*
4 x 40mtr x 75kg / 165lbs

*3. Pinch-O-Grip Lifts*
5 x 45kg / 99lbs
1 x 55kg / 121lbs
33sec hold x 30kg / 66lbs

*4. One Arm Deadlifts*
3 x 60kg / 132lbs
1 x 100kg / 220lbs
0 x 130kg / 286lbs

*5. BB Wrist Curls*
10 x 40kg / 88lbs
8 x 50kg / 110lbs
15 x 40kg / 88lbs

***

Events today! Kept the log light and worked on technique and it was pretty good. Was supposed to do tire flips but because of the rain the ground outside was just a bog so i did some carries instead. 

Finished up with grip, and that was a little touch and go because the skin on my hands is absolutely fucked from climbing yesterday, haha! Broke 130kg off the floor with my left hand but couldn't lock it out. The pinch-o-grip is a plank with two bits of 2x4 screwed to it, you put plates in the middle and deadlift it off the floor holding the 2x4's in a pinch grip - very tough!

Gonna go swimming tomorrow i think.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 8, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> I usually do squats and touch a bench which is roughly paralell i guess. I should really be squatting a hell of a lot more looking at my deadlift, haha


 
Ya see i'm the exact opposite Gaz, people always used to say I should be able to deadlift way more than i can considering how much i Squat and Row!

I used to row more than i could dead lol!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Ya see i'm the exact opposite Gaz, people always used to say I should be able to deadlift way more than i can considering how much i Squat and Row!
> 
> I used to row more than i could dead lol!



That's just all kinds of wrong! Hahaha!

I hate squats so much. They've always felt awkward as shit even the few occasions when i'm assured my form is fine. It's not even the fact that they're a tough exercise, thats all fine and good.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 8, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> That's just all kinds of wrong! Hahaha!
> 
> I hate squats so much. They've always felt awkward as shit even the few occasions when i'm assured my form is fine. It's not even the fact that they're a tough exercise, thats all fine and good.


 
ahaha! thats just me all over really!!

And yeah it seems that many people find them to be awkward.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 8, 2011)

I like squats, im just really crap at them


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 9, 2011)

*1. Bent Over Rows*
5 x 45kg / 99lbs
5 x 55kg / 121lbs
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 67.5kg / 148.5lbs
15 x 77.5kg / 170.5lbs

*2. Pullups*
10 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs
8 x BW + 5kg / 11lbs
8 x BW
6 x BW

*3. Dumbell Rows*
15 x 40kg / 88lbs
15 x 35kg / 77lbs
15 x 30kg / 66lbs
15 x 25kg / 55lbs

*4. Kelso Shrugs*
20 x 35kg / 77lbs
20 x 30kg / 66lbs
20 x 20kg / 44lbs

*5. Straight Arm Pulldowns*
20 x 26kg / 57.5lbs
20 x 21kg / 46.2lbs
20 x 16kg / 35.2lbs

*6. Alternating Dumbell Curls*
20 x 20kg / 44lbs (Hammer)
10 x 20kg / 44lbs + 5 x 17.5kg / 38.5lbs + 5 x 15kg / 33lbs (EZ)
10 x 10kg / 22lbs + 10 x 8kg / 17.6lbs (Strict)

***

Here begins my journey into volume-style training. Will still be keeping with my 5/3/1 and Strongman stuff, but in an effort to improve my conditioning and to try something different, my accessory work will look more like a bodybuilding routine than anything else! Gonna keep this template up for the other sessions - i am NOT looking forward to legs, haha!

So..Bent Over Rows 5/3/1 was pretty good. I stopped the set when i failed to touch my torso with the bar. Being pretty strict with this because it's easy to cheat on this exercise, so i'll have to concentrate a lot on my technique.

Pullups were an exercise in pain tolerance, biceps felt like they were going to explode. Did one or two forced reps when i got annoyed my reps were dropping like flys . The fun continued on into dumbell rows when, as you can see, the weight nearly halved by the last set. My back was unbelievably pumped by this point.

Isolation work is pretty unfamiliar to me, but i enjoyed it. Kelso shrugs are brutal when done for high reps and its one of the main areas that's feeling sore right now. Straight arm pulldowns i played around with in terms of hand position, grips, bars etc. Again - great lat pump here.

Finally, finished with curls. The hammer curls were fine as i'm used to these, took 30sec then went to an EZ bar style hand placement and curled cross body - had to drop the weight twice during this set. Took another 30sec rest and went to strict curls with an exaggerated twist in the fully contracted position. Ouch. The weight i ended up on was hilarious. It took all my effort not to drop to 6kg dumbells.

Great session. Knocked it out in 60 minutes not including warmup and stretching at the end so that's pretty quick for me.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 9, 2011)

Just entered a qualifier for UK Strength + Power Series in the 75-90kg class. There's four events, two haven't been released yet (will be released on the day) but the first two are the following:

1. Single Armed Deadlift max weight
2. Circus Dumbell Floor to Overhead for reps 42kg / 92lbs

Weight of the dumbell is relevant to my class only. Will have to make sure i'm under the weight. Hovering around 88-89kg right now so it'll be a bit tight but i should be okay. Event days every week will focus on these two movements from now on.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 9, 2011)

And another converts to the way of the bodybuilder!!

I look forward to your leg day Gaz! hahahaha


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 10, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> And another converts to the way of the bodybuilder!!
> 
> I look forward to your leg day Gaz! hahahaha



At least one of us is looking forward to it


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

Gaz is psychotic on the legs. He killed mine yesterday.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 10, 2011)

Be interesting to see if he can inflict the same pain on himself that he is inflicting on you Juggernaught!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice dude good luck in that next contest, 1 arm deadlifts are crazy I think you hit 300 something at that show didn't you?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> And another converts to the way of the bodybuilder!!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> nice dude good luck in that next contest, 1 arm deadlifts are crazy i think you hit 300 something at that show didn't you?



352


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2011)

Busy as all fuck lately. Pulling extra shifts to make ends meet and scouring for jobs. Also gearing up to move house in the next two weeks. Literally just doing what i feel like in the gym right now. Two sessions in the last few days.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2011)

Yesterday:

*1. Deadlifts*
5 x 105kg / 231lbs
5 x 127.5kg / 280.5lbs
5 x 137.5kg / 302.5lbs
5 x 157.5kg / 346.5lbs
5 x 180kg / 396lbs

*2. Good Mornings*
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs

*3. Hip thrusts*
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs

*4. Banded Leg Curls*
15 x Orange
11 x Orange
15 x Red

*5. Reverse Hyperextensions*
15 x BW
15 x BW
15 x BW

***

Really wasn't feeling the deadlifts. Had a busy weekend that obviously took it outta me more than i realised. Could barely lock out that fifth rep which is strange considering i did fucking twelve a few weeks ago! Nevermind. Took it as a cue to get out of the gym asap, finished the rest of the stuff in about 20 minutes and went home.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2011)

Today:

*1. Military Press*
5 x 40kg / 88lbs
5 x 50kg / 110lbs
5 x 52.5kg / 115.5lbs
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
6 x 70kg / 154lbs

*2. Pullups*
10 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs
8 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs + 2 x BW
5 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs + 5 x BW
5 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs + 5 x BW

*3. Single Arm Dumbell Clean + Press*
5 x 30kg / 66lbs per arm
5 x 35kg / 77lbs per arm
5 x 40kg / 88lbs per arm
5 x 45kg / 99lbs per arm

*4. Dumbell Curls*
15 x 22.5kg / 49.5lbs hammer curls per arm
15 x 15kg / 33lbs ez style curls per arm
15 x 8kg / 17.6lbs strict twist curls per arm

***

Wanted to make up for yesterday's lacklustre performance and feel good that i did that. Pleased with Military since i haven't done them in over a month, the pullups have improved since last week, and my dumbell clean and press was very good. They weren't strict presses this time. Took about 30sec rest between the sets of curls and got a pump and a half on my pythons BRO.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice workouts gaz, any articles soon?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 17, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Nice workouts gaz, any articles soon?



Cheers dude! Hopefully soon. Lots going on right now, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 17, 2011)

*1. Squats*
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 80kg / 176lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 120kg / 264lbs
5 x 140kg / 308lbs

*2. ATG Front Squats*
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs

*3. Leg Press*
10 x 110kg / 242lbs
10 x 130kg / 286lbs
10 x 160kg / 352lbs
10 x 170kg / 374lbs

*4. Seated Calve Raises*
15 x 15kg / 33lbs
15 x 30kg / 66lbs
15 x 30kg / 66lbs

***

UGH. Why couldn't I have taken up knitting instead. Fucking destroyed my legs today, it felt good. I'm gonna do 5/3/1 on the squats but only gonna get the required reps right now. Really need to focus on getting each rep perfect. This was pretty much my limit today anyways.

Front squats were like cardio going to that depth, arse was literally pressed against my calves at the bottom, couldn't physically go any deeper. Finished off the main stuff with leg press. Set the seat as far forward as it'd go and got full depth (knees to chin!) every rep. This hurt a LOT, my legs were numb.

Seated calves were fucking weird. Still undecided about that machine.

I won't be able to walk tomorrow, i'm sure of it. Fun times 

Also, in an effort to stay underneath 90kg for this competition in July, i have cut my calories to 3000 and carb-limiting a bit (well, under 300g a day is limited for me, haha). Weight is creeping off slowly which is fine. Plenty of time.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 17, 2011)

Front squats IMO are far more superior than back squats.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm inclined to agree with you for pretty much every use for squats apart from powerlifting. Feel way more comfortable with them and insane depth is zero problem at all.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

Depth is cake on FS, but shit on back squats.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2011)

*1. Bench Press*
5 x 50kg / 110lbs
5 x 65kg / 143lbs
5 x 77.5kg / 170.5lbs
5 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
9 x 100kg / 220lbs

*2. Bent Over Rows*
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs

*3. Dumbell Bench*
10 x 40kg / 88lbs
6 x 40kg / 88lbs
7 x 35kg / 77lbs
10 x 30kg / 66lbs

*4. Seated Cable Rows*
15 x Level 8
15 x Level 8
15 x Level 7
15 x Level 6

*5. Log Floor Press Lockouts*
15 x 85kg / 187lbs
15 x 75kg / 165lbs
15 x 55kg / 121lbs

***

Great session today. Pre-workout boost took a little while to kick in for some reason, i was pretty tired thismorning - didn't get a great night's sleep and was in the gym at 7:30am, no breakfast as usual haha. Thankfully the dextrose saw me through.

Bench went well, technique didn't lock in particularly well but i felt strong so went for it and got a pretty good top set at that weight. Bent over rows felt good, being as strict as i can - i want to try and push these up as a friend of mine is doing sets at 140kg / 308lbs and it's all manner of badass. Few months!!

Dumbell bench was hilarious, haven't done these in a while and even though the strength is still there my lack of technique fatigued the fuck out of my triceps and the path of the dumbells was all over the place. Dropped down the rack pretty fast - was supposed to get 4x10!

The low/cable row is a new bit of kit in the gym and i really like it. Felt my entire back being used by the end of each set and decided four sets of fifteen is fantastic. Finished the session off with some lockout floor press using the log and pins in the rack - ROM was literally 6-8 inches, and i let the log stop on the pins every rep (no bouncing). It was horrific. Triceps, chest, and anterior delts felt like they were made of stone and had just as much sensation in them by the end. Great exercise.

That's about it. Was done by 9:00am, had a shower, and got straight to work!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 21, 2011)

Gaz, what depth are you getting on the back squats?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 21, 2011)

Well since gaz is only 3 feet high, it cant be that hard.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 21, 2011)

I read this article the other day and thought it had some pretty intersting points about muscle involvement on different types of squats.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice article O


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 23, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Gaz, what depth are you getting on the back squats?



Down to thigh parallel not femur parallel. The depth issue has been a constant source of annoyance for me, can't seem to nail it long enough for it to stick.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 23, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Well since gaz is only 3 feet high, it cant be that hard.



Short jokes are a sign of desperation. You know i'm your hero.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 23, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I read this article the other day and thought it had some pretty intersting points about muscle involvement on different types of squats.



Nice article, thanks for that


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 23, 2011)

*1. Deadlifts*
5 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
5 x 110kg / 242lbs
3 x 132.5kg / 291.5lbs
2 x 155kg / 341lbs
1 x 175kg / 385lbs
1 x 190kg / 418lbs
1 x 210kg / 462lbs *PR*
4 x 180kg / 396lbs
4 x 140kg / 308lbs
4 x 100kg / 220lbs
4 x 60kg / 132lbs

*2. Good Mornings*
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 80kg / 176lbs
10 x 80kg / 176lbs
10 x 80kg / 176lbs

*3. Band Leg Curls*
15 x EliteFTS Red
15 x EliteFTS Red
15 x EliteFTS Red
15 x EliteFTS Red

*4. Reverse Hyperextensions*
15 x BW
15 x BW
15 x BW

***

After the first set of deads my shins were like something out of the old testament, rivers of blood that pretty much ruined a perfectly good pair of sports socks. I knew it was gonna be a good one, and wanted to make up for my diabolical performance in the last deadlift session. Worked up to an impromptu and completely unplanned new 1RM record. Hoorah! Felt good, went up fairly fast. Finished off deadlifts by stripping the weight off and doing some technique work.

Good mornings felt great, got really good depth every rep and felt it in my lower back a lot. Ended the session with accessory hams and glutes stuff. Posterior chain is absolutely rinsed now, haha.

Weighed in thismorning at 87kg / 191.5lbs  so i'm well on track to make weight for the comp. Happy happy.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 23, 2011)

congrats on the pr, ur a beast! nice journal


----------



## Flathead (Jun 23, 2011)

I can't believe I haven't seen this log yet!! Damn, your deads have come a long ways!!!


Flat


----------



## davegmb (Jun 23, 2011)

Well done Gaz, your hamstrings are going to hate you the next few days though


----------



## yeksetm (Jun 23, 2011)

My lower back is hurting just from reading about your last workout!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2355762-post1937.html


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 27, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> congrats on the pr, ur a beast! nice journal



Thanks dude! I try to keep it interesting for everybody, lol


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 27, 2011)

Flathead said:


> I can't believe I haven't seen this log yet!! Damn, your deads have come a long ways!!!
> 
> 
> Flat



Thanks buddy! It's been a lot of hard work, but i'm getting there now. Gonna bulk up a bit after the summer (maybe 220) and do some PL meets i think. Strongman is awesome but i wanna try my hand at PL and highland games at some point too.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 27, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Well done Gaz, your hamstrings are going to hate you the next few days though



Cheers mate! Still a bit iffy today, haha!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 27, 2011)

yeksetm said:


> My lower back is hurting just from reading about your last workout!!!!



Mine too, bad memories


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 27, 2011)

*1. Military Press*
5 x 42.5kg / 93.5lbs
5 x 50kg / 110lbs
3 x 57.5kg /126.5lbs
3 x 65kg / 143lbs
3 x 75kg / 165lbs
6 x 75kg / 165lbs (Push Press)

*2. Pullups*
5 x BW + 20kg / 44lbs
5 x BW + 20kg / 44lbs
5 x BW + 20kg / 44lbs
5 x BW + 20kg / 44lbs

*3. Thick Dumbell Floor to Overhead*
10 x 42.5kg / 93.5lbs (Right Arm)
5 x 42.kg / 93.5lbs (Right Arm)
5 x 42.5kg / 93.5lbs (Left Arm)
4 x 42.5kg / 93.5lbs (Right Arm)

*4. Sandbag Clean + Press*
10 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 50kg / 110lbs

***

Lot of overhead work today, was a tough session. Tried a few different techniques for the floor to overhead and still have no clue which one is the best, haha. Military was okay too i guess. In the process of moving house so i'm fucking beat. Just finished up an 11 hour shift in work after doing this session, and i'm ready to hit the hay. Might be up at 6:00 training again tomorrow, maybe single arm deads and tire or something.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2011)

Where'd you find a thick bar dumbbell? or did you make it?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 27, 2011)

Thick Dumbell Handle

Is the one we've got, not sure if they ship internationally. You'll need bulldog clips or something similar to hold the plates on as regular collars are a tad too wide. Its awesome for overhead stuff, heavy dumbell deads if you have two of them, kroc rows, grip. Very fun.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 27, 2011)

My friend could weld stoppers or nuts on these to an Olympic diameter sized solid bar. 

He made my yoke. Thing was amazing. I miss it


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

Have you tried the fat gripz they have over at elite efs? I've been curious about them.

Nice workout Gaz.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 27, 2011)

Great workout gaz


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 27, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Have you tried the fat gripz they have over at elite efs? I've been curious about them.



I use them.  Definitely help with the grip.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Have you tried the fat gripz they have over at elite efs? I've been curious about them.
> 
> Nice workout Gaz.



Thanks man! Yeah i use fatgripz instead of the actual fat DB sometimes, just changes things around a little. Grip training is all about doing as many different things as possible so it's all good! Good investment because you can turn anything into a grip/forearm builder.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 28, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> My friend could weld stoppers or nuts on these to an Olympic diameter sized solid bar.
> 
> He made my yoke. Thing was amazing. I miss it



I love the yoke, a lot of people don't like that event but i think it's awesome.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 28, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> I use them.  Definitely help with the grip.



I think the best way to build forearms is with thick bar training.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 28, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Great workout gaz



Thanks dude!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 28, 2011)

*1. Squats*
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
3 x 122.5kg / 269.5lbs
3 x 132.5kg / 291.5lbs
3 x 145kg / 319lbs
1 x 150kg / 330lbs
1 x 155kg / 341lbs

*2. Front Squats ATG*
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs

*3. Single Arm Deadlifts*
6 x 70kg / 154lbs (3 Per Arm) - Thick DB
6 x 70kg / 154lbs (3 Per Arm) - Thick DB
6 x 100kg / 220lbs (3 Per Arm) - BB
2 x 120kg / 264lbs (1 Per Arm) - BB
2 x 130kg / 286lbs (1 Per Arm) - BB
4 x 140kg / 308lbs (2 Per Arm) - BB

*4. DB Curls*
15 x 30kg / 66lbs (Per Arm) - Hammer Grip
15 x 20kg / 44lbs (Per Arm) - Cross Body/EZ
15 x 10kg / 22lbs (Per Arm) - Strict with Twist

***

Great workout today. Was really happy with my squats, kept everything really solid even up to what's relatively heavy for me right now. Getting a lot stronger in the hole lately. Front squats were still horrible but not as bad as last time, thankfully. I guess that means i should go heavier next time.

Did some single arm deadlift work for the comp, and was very pleased. Held every rep for a few seconds before dropping. Bar went up really really fast which helps a hell of a lot with this lift. Should do well at the comp, shooting for 170kg / 374lbs or even 180kg / 396lbs if i get lucky. We'll see .

Ended on guns for "injury prevention" purposes. Obviously.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 28, 2011)

Also, finally got around to writing a new article on the site:

getlifting.info » Destroy & Flood: Reloaded

Re-designed that Destroy + Flood program to make it a bit more comprehensive and detailed. It's also now about twice as difficult. Nevermind!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 28, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Also, finally got around to writing a new article on the site:
> 
> getlifting.info » Destroy & Flood: Reloaded
> 
> Re-designed that Destroy + Flood program to make it a bit more comprehensive and detailed. It's also now about twice as difficult. Nevermind!



Challenging me to try another twelve week torture session?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 28, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Also, finally got around to writing a new article on the site:
> 
> getlifting.info » Destroy & Flood: Reloaded
> 
> Re-designed that Destroy + Flood program to make it a bit more comprehensive and detailed. It's also now about twice as difficult. Nevermind!


 
Yeah i saw that article, it scared me a little haha. After i get through this Westside program im doing will give the program a try Juggs using which you also wrote.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 30, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Challenging me to try another twelve week torture session?



You know it


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yeah i saw that article, it scared me a little haha. After i get through this Westside program im doing will give the program a try Juggs using which you also wrote.



Do it, dude! It seems to hit the spot for hypertrophy.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2011)

Gaz, I now have 4 clients on it, all taking before/after shots. Their faces will be blocked out, but I'm pretty certain you'll be happy with the results, given what I've gotten thus far. Albeit they're not "scientifically optimized" like I am, they're all everyday natties, non-competitor regular joes. If you want, you can use their shots for accreditation, I received a written notice that in fact you can use it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm going to try it to. But might not be til sept or so.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 30, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Albeit they're not "scientifically optimized" like I amQUOTE]
> 
> Isn't that how the green goblin got started? experimenting on himself.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 30, 2011)

The Green Goblin is very misunderstood. I appreciate him and all that he tries to do.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 30, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Gaz, I now have 4 clients on it, all taking before/after shots. Their faces will be blocked out, but I'm pretty certain you'll be happy with the results, given what I've gotten thus far. Albeit they're not "scientifically optimized" like I am, they're all everyday natties, non-competitor regular joes. If you want, you can use their shots for accreditation, I received a written notice that in fact you can use it.



Dude, thats fantastic! I would love to see those photos  thanks a lot! Thats awesome! You gonna post some photos up too? 

Are they enjoying the program as much as you? (especially leg days )


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 1, 2011)

*1. Bench Press*
5 x 50kg / 110lbs
5 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
5 x 70kg / 154lbs
3 x 82.5kg / 181.5lbs
3 x 97.5kg / 214.5lbs
2 x 110kg / 242lbs
1 x 115kg / 253lbs
1 x 122.5kg / 269.5lbs - *PR*
0 x 130kg / 286lbs

*2. Bent Over Rows*
10 x 70kg / 154lbs
10 x 80kg / 176lbs
10 x 90kg / 198lbs
20 x 60kg / 132lbs

*3. DB Bench*
10 x 35kg / 77lbs
10 x 35kg / 77lbs
10 x 35kg / 77lbs

*4. Straight Arm Pulldowns*
15 x 23kg / 50.6lbs
15 x 26kg / 57.2lbs
15 x 28kg / 61.6lbs

*5. Lying Tricep Extensions (Pullover Position)*
15 x 15kg / 33lbs
15 x 15kg / 33lbs
15 x 15kg / 33lbs

***

Was a shade off getting that 130kg bench today. Got the bar off my chest, pressed it halfway, then the bar started drifting backwards a little and my triceps gave out. SO CLOSE but no cigar, spotter had to jump in at that point and i thought i'd burst some blood vessels in my eyes at one point, went back to normal in a few minutes .

Rest of the session went well, felt pretty strong in everything and i was fired up by the bench PR so i blasted through it fairly fast. Feel tired today so may just go for a swim tonight and sit in the spa and get back to training Monday. Last week of training next week then i have a week off before the comp.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 1, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Dude, thats fantastic! I would love to see those photos  thanks a lot! Thats awesome! You gonna post some photos up too?
> 
> Are they enjoying the program as much as you? (especially leg days )



They f-king hate the leg days. My lats were trashed yesterday. First time ever. I took my initial fat pics to see the differences, I may post them. 

Thus far; a 51 year old girl I train who was a former runner, now turned bber-but without competing, found new divots in her back and her legs changing rapidly. Another girl, about 30, who originally came to me at 88lbs and now weighs 101 steadily, has shown growth in her biceps and has fuller rounder quad development. A 53 year old who can compete if he cleaned his diet up, is capable of chinning with 15lbs on a belt-previously incapable of doing even one chin up without failing, can now do the 5x5 with the 15.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 5, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> They f-king hate the leg days. My lats were trashed yesterday. First time ever. I took my initial fat pics to see the differences, I may post them.
> 
> Thus far; a 51 year old girl I train who was a former runner, now turned bber-but without competing, found new divots in her back and her legs changing rapidly. Another girl, about 30, who originally came to me at 88lbs and now weighs 101 steadily, has shown growth in her biceps and has fuller rounder quad development. A 53 year old who can compete if he cleaned his diet up, is capable of chinning with 15lbs on a belt-previously incapable of doing even one chin up without failing, can now do the 5x5 with the 15.



Awesome  that makes me really happy!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 5, 2011)

*1. Reverse Band Deadlifts (EliteFTS Grey)*
10 x 100kg / 220lbs
8 x 140kg / 308lbs
5 x 160kg / 352lbs
5 x 180kg / 396lbs
5 x 200kg / 440lbs
3 x 220kg / 484lbs
1 x 230kg / 506lbs
1 x 240kg / 528lbs
1 x 250kg / 550lbs

*2. Zercher Good Mornings*
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
10 x 60kg / 132lbs

*3. Seated Cable Rows*
10 x Lv10
10 x Lv10
10 x Lv10

*4. Band Leg Curls*
15 x EliteFTS Red
15 x EliteFTS Red
15 x EliteFTS Red

*5. Preacher Curls*
15 x 30kg / 66lbs (EZ Bar)
10 x 12.5kg / 27.5lbs Per Arm (DB Hammer)
12 x 20kg / 44lbs (Reverse EZ Bar)

***

Weighed in thismorning at 86kg / 189lbs.

I'm destroyed. Just thought i'd play around with some bands and one thing led to another and i did another Deadlift 1RM. Oops. Nevermind, i have a week off next week before the comp and i'm only gonna do light event tech work the rest of this week. Some CV or something aswell probably. Really happy with that last lift though, felt really fucking heavy at the top!

Rest of the workout was good, Zercher GMs fried my hamstrings even at that weight, and by the time i got to seated rows i had very little left in me for compound work. Preacher curls were fun too, haven't done those in a while!

All in all, fun fun fun. Have been ill all weekend with some sort of stomach thing. Feeling better now though. Can't wait for the comp to be over because then i'm going on holiday and can relax for a bit. My major goal for 2012 is to compete in Powerlifting so when i'm back off holiday in August will be starting some serious PL training to get my ME strength up. Think i'll either compete in the sub-90kg class or the sub-82.5kg class, haven't decided yet. Sorta in between right now.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 5, 2011)

Great workouts Gaz, looking forward to seeing how you put a powerlifting routine together. Where you going on holiday? I'm going Tenerife with the mrs in a week for an all inclusive relaxing pool holiday


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice looking Pr's Gaz. I think if you want a decent squat improver smolov is hard to beat when it comes to PL.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 7, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Great workouts Gaz, looking forward to seeing how you put a powerlifting routine together. Where you going on holiday? I'm going Tenerife with the mrs in a week for an all inclusive relaxing pool holiday



Thanks dude! Just me and the Mrs. going to a spa hotel in Nottingham. We went last year, and it was the most chilled out i've ever been. Really need it right now!

Will probs be doing two months of bodybuilding training with a friend before getting stuck into some PLing. Right now i'm either looking at westside or a variation of Doug Young's training program.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 7, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Nice looking Pr's Gaz. I think if you want a decent squat improver smolov is hard to beat when it comes to PL.



Thanks, dude!

I did Smolov way back in the day to get my squat over 100kg for the first time (awww) and it was fantastic. Good suggestion! I have a deadlift and bench routine, so i could plug smolov in there too.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 7, 2011)

*1. Military Press*
10 x 40kg / 88lbs
10 x 50kg / 110lbs
10 x 55kg / 121lbs
6+3 x 57.5kg / 126.5lbs
8 x 60kg / 132lbs (Push Press)

*2. Seated DB Arnold Press*
10 x 15kg / 33lbs
10 x 17.5kg / 38.5lbs
10 x 20kg / 44lbs
7 x 22.5kg / 49.5lbs

*3. Seated DB Lateral Raises*
15 x 6kg / 13.2lbs
15 x 6kg / 13.2lbs
15 x 4kg / 8.8lbs
15 x 4kg / 8.8lbs

*4. Seated DB Bent Over Laterals*
20 x 4kg / 8.8lbs
20 x 4kg / 8.8lbs
20 x 4kg / 8.8lbs
20 x 4kg / 8.8lbs

*5. BB Front Raises*
20 x 10kg / 22lbs
20 x 10kg / 22lbs
20 x 10kg / 22lbs

*6. Machine Shrugs*
20 x 120kg / 264lbs
20 x 120kg / 264lbs
20 x 120kg / 264lbs

*7. Kelso Shrugs*
20 x 20kg / 44lbs
20 x 30kg / 66lbs
20 x 30kg / 66lbs

***

Just wanted to do some shoulders today to try out some ideas for a hypertrophy program. Ouch. I'm clearly not a bodybuilder, using 4kg dumbells was a very fun experience, hahaha. Shoulders were just absolutely destroyed at the end. Was a good workout, and got a colossal pump going which was nice!

Not much to say other than that really!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 7, 2011)

Explain the 6+3. What is that?
Also, why a push press at the end?


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Explain the 6+3. What is that?
> Also, why a push press at the end?


 
if i may hazard a guess it was either rest-paused or forced reps i'm guessing.

also what are kelso shrugs? when i google them i just get a book


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, the 6+3 is a rest pause set. Couldn't get the full 10! Did push press at the end because i wanted to put the weight up again for the last set, but doing it strict would land me with like, 3 reps or something, haha.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> if i may hazard a guess it was either rest-paused or forced reps i'm guessing.
> 
> also what are kelso shrugs? when i google them i just get a book



YouTube - ‪Kelso Shrug Demo‬‏


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, the 6+3 is a rest pause set. Couldn't get the full 10! Did push press at the end because i wanted to put the weight up again for the last set, but doing it strict would land me with like, 3 reps or something, haha.



Sort of like 3x5+5+5?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 10, 2011)

^ yeah very much like that!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 10, 2011)

*1. Squats*
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
3 x 120kg / 264lbs
3 x 120kg / 264lbs
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs (Paused)
5 x 100kg / 220lbs (Paused)
5 x 100kg / 220lbs (Paused)
6 x 60kg / 132lbs (Dead Starts)

*2. Front Squats*
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 65kg / 143lbs
5 x 70kg / 154lbs
5 x 75kg / 165lbs
5 x 80kg / 176lbs

*3. Goblet Squats*
15 x 25kg / 55lbs
15 x 25kg / 55lbs
10 x 20kg / 44lbs

*4. Jump Squats*
10 x BW
10 x BW

***

Yeah. I have no idea what was going on here. I worked in with two or three people and just made it up as i went really, my goal was to absolutely trash my legs because i'm annoyed at how poor my squats are, haha.

Definitely achieved that, this was on Friday and my legs are still killing me. Was a fun session though, i think i just need to squat a lot more than i'm doing currently and my numbers will start coming up. The deadlift is kinda second nature to me, but i think the squat needs constant re-inforcement of depth and technique etc.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 10, 2011)

Huge squat volume i love it, not one for every week though, however, did you catch this article on T Nation:

T NATION | Max Out on Squats Every Day

This was Jim Wendlers response:

T NATION | Training Lab LiVESPILL


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 11, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> *1. Squats*
> 
> *2. Front Squats*
> 
> ...



You and me both, Gaz.  If you ever stumble across the magic program, be sure to let me know.  I've been trying to squat more frequently to see if I can get the numbers up.   I know one thing for sure and that's once a week doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 16, 2011)

Just got back from the comp and i'm destroyed, as usual. A full post with videos and shit will be coming soon, but for now here's a quick rundown of the events and how i did. There were 5 competitors in my weight class, i weighed in at 86kg / 189.2lbs.

EVENT 1
Circus Dumbell Floor to Overhead Max Reps in 75 seconds
19 x 42kg / 92.4lbs
Placed 4th

EVENT 2
Conan's Wheel Max Revs in 90 seconds
2.5 Revolutions @ Wheel + 120kg / 264lbs
Placed 3rd

EVENT 3
Single Armed Barbell Deadlift Max Weight Last Man Standing
100kg / 220lbs - Pass
120kg / 264lbs - Fail
120kg / 264lbs - Pass
140kg / 308lbs - Pass
150kg / 330lbs - Pass
160kg / 352lbs - Fail, Eliminated
Placed 2nd

EVENT 4
Medley Of Death for Fastest Time
This one was four 20mtr runs with a different implement each time, first one to move them all to the other side of the 20mtr track was the winner. Went back and forth as there were two implements each side:

Duck Walk - 140kg / 308lbs
Sled Drag - 100kg / 220lbs
Tire Flips - 150kg / 330lbs
Keg - 60kg / 132lbs
TIME: 4mins 30sec

Placed 5th

***

Overall placed 4th out of 5. Was coming third for most of the comp but the horrific performance in the medley let me down. The long delays setting up combined with the previous three events which i'm very proud of just left me broken. The duck walk caught me off-guard and that took up roughly half the total time. Sprinted with the barrel at the end and promptly passed out on the floor.

Got my conan's wheel a lot better, was happy with my reps on the dumbell, and the deadlift was passable. Once again my conditioning let me down so it's time i stopped being such a fat unhealthy bastard.

Got a free shirt so all in all i'm happy with how the day turned out.


----------



## lincoln (Jul 16, 2011)

Good job Gaz. Just showing up to one of those events takes serious stones and you did much more than show up.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 17, 2011)

4th? Shit I'd be happy if I just finished! GREAT job!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 18, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> EVENT 4
> Medley Of Death for Fastest Time



Awesome name for an event



> Got a free shirt so all in all i'm happy with how the day turned out.



Makes it all worth it, right?  



  Congrats on finishing!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 18, 2011)

Shirts are cool


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 19, 2011)

heh eh heheh coool.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys! Was a tough day but i'm proud i didn't give up. Still waiting on some vids, but here's a few pictures:





Above: An easy 120kg / 264lbs after failing for no apparent reason.

Below: The crew!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 19, 2011)

*1. Squats*
6 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 80kg / 176lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 120kg / 264lbs
1 x 125kg / 275lbs
3 x 100kg / 220lbs
3 x 120kg / 264lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs

*2. Romanian Deadlifts*
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 120kg / 264lbs
5 x 140kg / 308lbs
5 x 140kg / 308lbs

*3. Dumbell Curls*
10 x 27.5kg / 60.5lbs (Hammer Curls, Per Arm)
10 x 40kg / 88lbs (Cross Body Hammer Curls, Per Arm)
10 x 20kg / 44lbs (Strict Curls, Per Arm)
10 x 15kg / 33lbs (Reverse Curls, Per Arm)

***

Back on the horse. Got a week til holiday so i'm just gonna play it by ear as usual. Messing about with squats still. Will be starting light and going to below competition parallel depth when i come back. Probably start with 200lbs x 3 for a max and go from there. Shitty kiddy weights.

Stiff leg deads were hilarious, haven't done these in ages, haha. Great fun. Still touched the floor every rep too. Grip was fucked after these, still not totally recovered from the comp really. Finished on curls of various types and got a pump on.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 19, 2011)

Whos the chick???


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 19, 2011)

Girl who trains at our gym, competed in the lightweight womens class and won! 80kg / 176lbs single armed deadlift!

As a gym we entered four classes and won three of them. There were only five classes. We rule.

Guy who won my class was a good friend from the gym, so it's awesome! He's the guy on the right with the wife beater and red bandage on his hand. Absolute beast!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 19, 2011)

Is she hot?

I'm considering running a BN sponsored strongman contest. It's cheap and I can rent the equipment needed.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hot damn Gaz, you're a beast these days! Good to see ya still at it. And congrats on the competition!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 20, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Hot damn Gaz, you're a beast these days! Good to see ya still at it. And congrats on the competition!



Thanks man! Aint as beastly as i wanna be yet though 

How you doing?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 20, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Is she hot?
> 
> I'm considering running a BN sponsored strongman contest. It's cheap and I can rent the equipment needed.



You should definitely do this. We're in the process of organising one here as well. It's a sport that really needs more events, and well promoted ones to get the public involved!

What events you thinking?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 20, 2011)

*1. ATG Squats*
3 x 50kg / 110lbs
3 x 55kg / 121lbs
3 x 60kg / 132lbs
3 x 65kg / 143lbs
3 x 70kg / 154lbs
3 x 75kg / 165lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 85kg / 187lbs
3 x 90kg / 198lbs
3 x 95kg / 209lbs
2 x 100kg / 220lbs
2 x 105kg / 231lbs
2 x 110kg / 242lbs
2 x 115kg / 253lbs
2 x 120kg / 264lbs
1 x 125kg / 275lbs
1 x 127.5kg / 280.5lbs
1 x 130kg / 286lbs

*2a. Axel Push Press*
5 x 40kg / 88lbs
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 70kg / 154lbs
5 x 70kg / 154lbs

*2b. Pullups*
5 x BW
5 x BW
5 x BW
5 x BW
5 x BW

***

More squats! This workout reads like a kg -> lbs conversion chart. Enjoyed this way of squatting far more. Got to drill technique and depth properly because of starting so light, technique or depth didn't get sloppy because the sets were so short, still got a lot of volume in to reinforce technique, managed to work up heavier than yesterday aswell. Depth was literally as deep as i could possibly go. It was ATG or at least below powerlifter parallel. Think this is the style of workout i'll be adopting when i come back. That is, i'll be squatting 3-4 times a week like this. Honestly, my squat is so light i doubt it will make much difference to my recovery at first.

Finished up with some axel pressing and got good speed and power throughout the reps, and managed to work up fairly heavy. Chins were done power style too - pause at the hang, pull explosively but without body english, pause at the top, repeat.

1 hour squatting + 20 minutes accessory + 10 minutes warmup + some foam rolling + stretching = my legs already hurt.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 20, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man! Aint as beastly as i wanna be yet though
> 
> How you doing?



Things are shaping up. Just getting back in the gym after a few year hiatus, feels great. 





Gazhole said:


> More squats! This workout reads like a kg -> lbs conversion chart.





I remember doing a similar program a few years back and enjoying working triples to singles a lot. Does take up a lot of time in the gym though but my lifts jumped up quickly. Good stuff!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 20, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> *1. ATG Squats*
> 3 x 50kg / 110lbs
> 3 x 55kg / 121lbs
> 3 x 60kg / 132lbs
> ...




Way to go, Gaz, but isn't the foam rolling supposed to help lessen the pain?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 22, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Things are shaping up. Just getting back in the gym after a few year hiatus, feels great.



Nice! Good to see you back at it 



MCx2 said:


> I remember doing a similar program a few years back and enjoying working triples to singles a lot. Does take up a lot of time in the gym though but my lifts jumped up quickly. Good stuff!



It does take up a shitload of time, but i feel great working up to heavy weights so slowly. Really confident about all the reps.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 22, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Way to go, Gaz, but isn't the foam rolling supposed to help lessen the pain?



Yes  lol!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 22, 2011)

*1. ATG Squats*
3 x 50kg / 110lbs
3 x 55kg / 121lbs
3 x 60kg / 132lbs
3 x 65kg / 143lbs
3 x 70kg / 154lbs
3 x 75kg / 165lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs
 3 x 80kg / 176lbs

*2a. Duck Walks*
40mtr x 100kg / 220lbs
40mtr x 100kg / 220lbs
20mtr x 120kg / 264lbs
20mtr x 120kg / 264lbs
20mtr x 140kg / 308lbs

*2b. Axel Zercher Holds*
30sec x 140kg / 308lbs
30sec x 120kg / 264lbs
30sec x 120kg / 264lbs
30sec x 100kg / 220lbs
30sec x 100kg / 220lbs

*3. TRX Inverted Rows*
15 x BW
12 x BW
10 x BW

***

Light squats today, worked up to 60% of my top weight from the last heavy session and stayed there untill i got to 10 sets.

The duck walk/zercher superset was horrible. Gassed on the walks, then had a heavy barbell pushing all the air out of my chest. Good times! Managed to get the weight we used at the comp but about ten times faster this time too (on the duck walks that is).

Overall a great workout, really enjoying squatting a lot, too!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 22, 2011)

Duck walks suck


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 27, 2011)

Bastard. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2397211-post2080.html


----------



## jagbender (Jul 27, 2011)

Duck walks  I understand  but where do you put the weight?  Squat bar?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 28, 2011)

You need to actually experience them. Putting weight on them is a bitch. The bar goes on like a back squat.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 28, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> You need to actually experience them. Putting weight on them is a bitch. The bar goes on like a back squat.


 

sounds liek a bitch! about as fun as weighted lunges I assume


Gaz your doing Duck walks with 300+ pounds?  WOW


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 2, 2011)

*1. ATG Squats*
3 x 50kg / 110lbs
3 x 55kg / 121lbs
3 x 60kg / 132lbs
3 x 65kg / 143lbs
3 x 70kg / 154lbs
3 x 75kg / 165lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs

*2. Romanian Deadlifts*
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 140kg / 308lbs
5 x 140kg / 308lbs
5 x 140kg / 308lbs
8 x 140kg / 308lbs

*3. DB Curls*
10 x 32kg / 70.4lbs (Hammer Curls) Per Arm
8 x 24kg / 52.8lbs (Regular Curls) Per Arm
8 x 20kg / 44lbs (Preacher Curls) Per Arm
12 x 10kg / 22lbs (Reverse Preacher Curls) Per Arm

***

As expected, pre-workout stimulation was required for the first session back (thanks Juggernaut!). I had to run through this workout in 45 minutes aswell because of time issues. Have to be up at 5:30 tomorrow to open the gym at 7:00 so late training wasn't really an option, haha.

Still, out of breath and sweating like a rapist at an anne summers party, i think i did pretty well. Squats were no-no-no squats today as i did them outside the rack. Went as deep as possible, paused, then squatted back up explosively. Stiff leg deadlifts were really really good i thought. Will increase the weight by 15kg (33lbs) next week for the main 3 sets and the rep-out as i did 3 more reps than 5 on this sessions rep-out. Go google doug young.

Curls were curls. Was training in a commercial gym so couldn't do my strongman stuff today, but it was worth it to lift most of the plates on deads. Success all round!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice deads Gaz! That's beastly for RDL's!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 3, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Nice deads Gaz! That's beastly for RDL's!



Thanks dude! I had to stop doing regular deads for a while, they fuck my CNS up far too much, haha!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 4, 2011)

Im sticking to 3 reps for squats at the min, helping me progress faster as im less fatigued


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 4, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Im sticking to 3 reps for squats at the min, helping me progress faster as im less fatigued



Its definitely working for me, too!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 4, 2011)

*1. ATG Squats*
3 x 50kg / 110lbs
3 x 55kg / 121lbs
3 x 60kg / 132lbs
3 x 65kg / 143lbs
3 x 70kg / 154lbs
3 x 75kg / 165lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 85kg / 187lbs
3 x 90kg / 198lbs
3 x 95kg / 209lbs
3 x 100kg / 220lbs
3 x 105kg / 231lbs

*2. Clean + Press*
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 70kg / 154lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs

*3. Pullups*
6 x BW + 25kg / 55lbs
7 x BW + 15kg / 33lbs
9 x BW + 5kg / 11lbs
10 x BW

***

Hams are fucked from RDLs the other day so this was interesting. Squats felt great by the end but cleans were a nightmare, haha. Technique is absolute pants but never mind, it doesn't have to look pretty. Cut them short and did some more chins which was good. Finished the session in about an hour!


----------



## x~factor (Aug 4, 2011)

Interesting approach to squatting. I might just copy that. LOL


----------



## davegmb (Aug 7, 2011)

Posted a few videos about the history of the world strongest man comp in my journal, worth a watch o think.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Interesting approach to squatting. I might just copy that. LOL



Get ready for surprising pain


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Posted a few videos about the history of the world strongest man comp in my journal, worth a watch o think.



Nice! Will take a looksie


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2011)

*1a. ATG Squats*
3 x 50kg / 110lbs
3 x 55kg / 121lbs
3 x 60kg / 132lbs
3 x 65kg / 143lbs
3 x 70kg / 154lbs
3 x 75kg / 165lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 85kg / 187lbs
3 x 90kg / 198lbs
3 x 95kg / 209lbs
3 x 100kg / 220lbs
3 x 105kg / 231lbs
3 x 110kg / 242lbs
3 x 115kg / 253lbs
3 x 120kg / 264lbs
2 x 125kg / 275lbs
1 x 130kg / 286lbs
1 x 135kg / 297lbs
1 x 140kg / 308lbs
Fail x 145kg / 319lbs

*1b. Pullups*
19 x 3 = 57 Reps @ BW

*2a. Band Power Rows*
8 x 3 x EFS Grey Band

*2b. Rope Pushdowns*
10 x 21kg / 46.2lbs
10 x 26kg / 57.2lbs
10 x 23kg / 50.6lbs
10 x 23kg / 50.6lbs
10 x 23kg / 50.6lbs
10 x 23kg / 50.6lbs
10 x 18kg / 39.6lbs
10 x 18kg / 39.6lbs

*3a. Military Press*
5 x 50kg / 110lbs
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
7 x 60kg / 132lbs

*3b. DB Shrugs*
5 x 10 x 50kg / 110lbs

***

This program is going to be fun.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 8, 2011)

What the fuck, I've literally never seen that much squatting you machine


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 8, 2011)

Oi! Gaz! You're gettin' big, bro!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd have to take a nap before I even got to my car if I did that routine. Holy shit!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 8, 2011)

You are now officially a squataholic.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2011)

davegmb said:


> What the fuck, I've literally never seen that much squatting you machine



 it's actually a lot of fun squatting every time i'm in the gym. Takes all the worry out of it because 1) i'm doing it all the time so it's going to hurt no matter what and 2) If i fuck up i have three more chances to get it right.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> Oi! Gaz! You're gettin' big, bro!



Not big enough, 220 here we come!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> I'd have to take a nap before I even got to my car if I did that routine. Holy shit!



I'm not gonna lie, i was in work straight after and i felt a bit drowsy before lunch, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> You are now officially a squataholic.



 sweet! This is an addiction i can put up with.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 9, 2011)

*1a. ATG Squats*
3 x 55kg / 121lbs
3 x 60kg / 132lbs
3 x 65kg / 143lbs
3 x 70kg / 154lbs
3 x 75kg / 165lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 85kg / 187lbs

*1b. Pullups*
7 x 3 = 21 Reps @ BW

*2a. Speed Bench*
8 x 3 x 60kg / 132lbs

*2b. DB Hammer Curls*
8 x 10 x 20kg / 44lbs

*3a. Romanian Deadlifts*
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 155kg / 341lbs
5 x 155kg / 341lbs
5 x 155kg / 341lbs
6 x 155kg / 341lbs

*3b. DB Lateral Raises*
5 x 10 x 8kg / 17.6lbs

***

Little bit less insane than yesterday but the deadlifts broke me at the end. I was a mess on the floor! Still got one extra rep on that last set though, so next week i'll be doing 160kg. Oh god.

Squats were horrible for the first two sets, then after that i loosened up and they were easy. This is the whole point of doing them so often, if incredibly light. If i can keep locking in my technique and doing SOMETHING it's only going to build my squat.

Rest of the workout was great, biceps are also hurting a shitload.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 10, 2011)

Gaz how tall are you? I've tried ATG squats and my body doesnt feel like it's made for them. Front squats on the other hand, I can get down close to the floor, maybe a couple of inches above.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm the same jugg, front can get very low, back squats I set a box to just below parallel


----------



## jagbender (Aug 10, 2011)

I can get pretty low.  I bet I can get lower when I get rid of my gut.  Kinda like a ball to bounce me back up.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Gaz how tall are you? I've tried ATG squats and my body doesnt feel like it's made for them. Front squats on the other hand, I can get down close to the floor, maybe a couple of inches above.



5'9" so not very tall. It's taking a little while to get the stance etc sorted so it's comfortable to go ATG but i'm sure i'll get there. I'm taking a very close stance atm and thats literally the only way i can manage it, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 12, 2011)

*1a. ATG Squats*
3 x 57.5kg / 126.5lbs
3 x 62.5kg / 137.5lbs
3 x 67.5kg / 148.5lbs
3 x 72.5kg / 159.5lbs
3 x 77.5kg / 170.5lbs
3 x 82.5kg / 181.5lbs
3 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
3 x 92.5kg / 203.5lbs
3 x 97.5kg / 214.5lbs
3 x 102.5kg / 225.5lbs
3 x 107.5kg / 236.5lbs
3 x 112.5kg / 247.5lbs

*1b. Pullups*
12 x 3 = 36 Reps @ BW

*2a. Speed Deads (Sumo)*
10 x 2 x 100kg / 220lbs

*2b. DB Overhead Tricep Extensions*
10 x 10 x 25kg / 55lbs

*3a. Bench Press*
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 80kg / 176lbs
5 x 80kg / 176lbs
5 x 80kg / 176lbs
8 x 80kg / 176lbs

*3b. Face Pulls (Cable)*
5 x 10 x 21kg / 46.2lbs

***

This workout seriously drained me. Squats felt hard pretty hard except for the middle third of the sets. Chins were very fast though, which was cool - i'm already seeing noticable improvements in my lat spread (olympia watch out).

Gonna do my speed pulls in a sumo stance, where my regular deads are conventional just to change things up a bit and hopefully get into sumo deadlifting again. Seem to stagnate on one stance then the other takes over and back and forth, haha. Been a year or so in conventional so will see if sumo brings any PRs about.

After 100 tricep extensions bench press was hilariously unstable. The benching itself was fine, except i was wobbling all over the place as my triceps were raped. Will be defying conventional wisdom and putting dynamic work last in the workout. Let's face it, squatting 4 times a week and doing 10 sets of arms isn't exactly my usual fare so lets just run with it.

That said, i wrote this program by making a list of all the things i'd convinced myself i "couldn't do" over the years, then put them all in:

1. You can't train more than 3 times a week, you don't recover well enough.
2. Squatting 4 times a week is stupid, you'll never be able to do it.
3. You can't do strength, speed, and volume all in one session.
4. Isolation is pointless and you can't fit it into your program anyway.
5. If you do more than 20 sets a workout you will curl up into a muscle-less husk and die.
6. You can't break PR's when you're supersetting, you'll be fatigued too much.

And so on. My logic is that all these so called rules are absolute bullshit and are just hang-ups from when i started training. While these sorts of statements are fantastic benchmarks or rules of thumb to stop you overtraining, i honestly think the human body is an incredible adaptive machine and can take far more punishment that you can reasonably expect it to.

I think more people in the gym are undertraining rather than overtraining by limiting themselves. Just because it hurts doesn't mean you shouldn't do it, i think that goes for DOMS too. Just because it hurts and you're mentally knackered doesn't mean you can't do it. Right now i'm beaten up, but i think if i stick with this for a few weeks or even months i WILL come out the other side able to take this much punishment as easily as i took the mickey-mouse workouts i did when i was 15 training in my room.

Either that or I need to justify the fact that i can't walk right now. Ugh.


----------



## x~factor (Aug 12, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> I think more people in the gym are undertraining rather than overtraining by limiting themselves. Just because it hurts doesn't mean you shouldn't do it, i think that goes for DOMS too. Just because it hurts and you're mentally knackered doesn't mean you can't do it. Right now i'm beaten up, but i think if i stick with this for a few weeks or even months i WILL come out the other side able to take this much punishment as easily as i took the mickey-mouse workouts i did when i was 15 training in my room.



Interesting to say the least.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 12, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Interesting to say the least.



I just know that from my experience the last twelve months i've trained harder than ever before and gotten proportionately bigger results. I've gone into the gym on 2 hours sleep after a full day studying and gotten 15 reps on my previous 5rm on deadlifts.

It's the difference between normal mode and beast mode, in my first competition this year i smashed all previous gym PR's in the events whether i placed well or not. After the second one, i had one day of rest then got back to training in the gym with no negative effects despite feeling like death warmed up. A few weeks later i got an ATG squat PR, which i beat again last week.

It all just leads me to believe that these guidelines i've been using for programming are self-inflicted roadblocks between me and progress.

Its like the whole "don't train for more than 90 minutes!" thing. What can possibly happen in the 91st minute to make anything you do from then on of no value? What can 2 hours do to you to outstrip the next 22 hours of recovery time?

I was reading a John Broz article Dave posted in here and i read it at the same time i was thinking about all this stuff and he put a great analogy (paraphrasing):

If you get a manual labour job, say bailing hay. The first day you are gonna be absolutely destroyed. After a whole working day doing this sort of shit you will be in pieces. So what do you do? Take a day off work? No. You go back in, dragging yourself if you have to, and you do it again. Guess what, you make it through another day. And another one. And another, until eventually you don't even remember why you hurt so much before. Now it's easy.

What happened? In comparison to the gym, the work:rest ratio is far more extreme in terms of the length of each "workout" and the amount of consecutive days you take before having a day or two off, yet this doesn't seem too far fetched a scenario.

Obviously, when applying this to exercise it's a different playing field but the principle is the same. So long as you don't quit, your body will be the amazing machine it is and adapt to make you bigger, stronger, faster, and better conditioned to handle it.

Right now squatting this much is killing me, but there is a certain logic to the statement that if i can't squat four times a week i'm not overtraining, i'm just undertrained.

Its a thinker.

I'm very rambley tonight, sorry, lol.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 12, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> That said, i wrote this program by making a list of all the things i'd convinced myself i "couldn't do" over the years, then put them all in:
> 
> 1. You can't train more than 3 times a week, you don't recover well enough.
> 2. Squatting 4 times a week is stupid, you'll never be able to do it.
> ...



For a moment there, I thought that you were about to break into a rendition of "The Impossible Dream".


----------



## davegmb (Aug 12, 2011)

I enjoyed that John broz article, he had his athletes squat everyday!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 12, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> And so on. My logic is that all these so called rules are absolute bullshit and are just hang-ups from when i started training. While these sorts of statements are fantastic benchmarks or rules of thumb to stop you overtraining, i honestly think the human body is an incredible adaptive machine and can take far more punishment that you can reasonably expect it to.


 
 Hell f'n yeah.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 15, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Hell f'n yeah.



YES, i got a sig quote


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 15, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> For a moment there, I thought that you were about to break into a rendition of "The Impossible Dream".



 haha, i'll slip a song into my next vid.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 15, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I enjoyed that John broz article, he had his athletes squat everyday!



Didn't his guy Pat Mendes just win a world championship with a 20kg lead on his total?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 15, 2011)

*1. Push Press*
10 x 2 x 50kg / 110lbs

*2a. Squats*
3 x 55kg / 121lbs
3 x 60kg / 132lbs
3 x 65kg / 143lbs
3 x 70kg / 154lbs
3 x 75kg / 165lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 85kg / 187lbs

*2b. Pullups*
7 x 3 = 21 Reps @ BW

*3a. Bent Over Rows*
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 80kg / 176lbs
5 x 80kg / 176lbs
5 x 80kg / 176lbs
10 x 80kg / 176lbs

*3b. BB Front Raise*
5 x 10 x 20kg / 44lbs

***

Went out drinking heavily twice last week so i'm down about 4lbs, hahaha. Sunk far too many beers and shared a whole bottle of JD Single Barrel with a friend on the beach in front of a bitching camp fire. I love the summer. Whole group of us went down and had a great time. Unfortunately i feel like crap now.

This workout was great though, squats were really quick and smooth. Bent Over Rows destroyed my lower back too. Will be going far heavier next time since i smashed the 5 rep marker this time.

Shit, just realised i'm supposed to be maxing squats again tomorrow. I need sleep.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2011)

And now for your highly delayed viewing pleasure, here's the videos from the last comp. I'm obviously the one in the vids called "Gaz" wearing a spiffing orange shirt. Since i edited these for the Dave's Gym Blog site they've got all of us in them. Enjoy!

Full blog post is here: Daves Gym Blog: Dave's Gym at the UK:Strength & Power Series


Circus DB - Dave's Gym @ UK:SPS SW Meet - Circus Dumbell Floor to Overhead - YouTube

Conan's Wheel - Dave's Gym @ UK:SPS SW Meet - Conan's Wheel - YouTube

Single Hand Deadlifts - Dave's Gym @ UK:SPS SW Meet - Single Arm Deadlift - YouTube


Once again - a great day out. Really proud of everybody.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2011)

*1. Banded Rows*
8 x 3 x EFS Grey

*2a. ATG Squats*
3 x 55kg / 121lbs
3 x 60kg / 132lbs
3 x 65kg / 143lbs
3 x 70kg / 154lbs
3 x 75kg / 165lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 85kg / 187lbs
3 x 90kg / 198lbs
3 x 95kg / 209lbs
3 x 100kg / 220lbs
2 x 105kg / 231lbs
2 x 110kg / 242lbs
2 x 115kg / 253lbs
2 x 120kg / 264lbs
1 x 125kg / 275lbs
1 x 130kg / 286lbs
1 x 135kg / 297lbs
1 x 145kg / 319lbs - PR

*2b. Pullups*
18 x 3 = 54 Reps @ Bodyweight

*3a. Military Press*
5 x 40kg / 88lbs
5 x 65kg / 143lbs
5 x 65kg / 143lbs
5 x 65kg / 143lbs
7 x 65kg / 143lbs

*3b. DB Shrugs*
5 x 10 x 50kg / 110lbs

***

Woot, another max squat session and another ATG PR! Felt pretty tired thismorning but after the first 8 sets or so the squats were really in a groove. The top set went up fairly quickly and my spotter found it hilarious he couldn't actually squat deep enough to spot me, haha. Fun times.

Military went well, got the same number of reps as last week but with extra weight on the bar. Next time we're going up to 154lbs for the same set up. Should be interesting because the 3x5 today were killer. Shoulders are dead now.

Good workout!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 17, 2011)

Are you still using a box to judge depth on squats like i do? If so, where do you set the box to, parallel, just below parallel etc


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 17, 2011)

No, right now i'm using my calves as judge, lol. When my ass touches my calves it's time to come back up


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats on the PR!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 18, 2011)

*1. Speed Bench*
8 x 3 x 60kg / 132lbs

*2. Front Squats*
3 x 50kg / 110lbs
3 x 55kg / 121lbs
3 x 60kg / 132lbs
3 x 65kg / 143lbs
3 x 70kg / 154lbs
3 x 75kg / 165lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 85kg / 187lbs
3 x 90kg / 198lbs
3 x 95kg / 209lbs
2 x 100kg / 220lbs
1 x 105kg / 231lbs
1 x 110kg / 242lbs
1 x 115kg / 253lbs
1 x 120kg / 264lbs

*3a. Romanian Deadlifts*
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 160kg / 352lbs
5 x 160kg / 352lbs
5 x 160kg / 352lbs
6 x 160kg / 352lbs

*3b. Pullups*
5 x 5 x BW

*4a. Cable Curls*
3 x 10 x 26kg / 57.2lbs

*4b. Pullups*
5 x 5 x BW

***

Decided to do some front squats today. All to max depth but the last couple of singles were filthy. Need more core strength to do these properly! Will work on that. Speed bench was a lot better today, bar was very fast on the last half of the sets.

Totally forgot to superset the squats with the pullups untill i was about 10 sets in, haha. Made up for it by messing with the last two supersets - still got 40 chins though.

Tiring workout. Romanians were horrific again, but since i got 6 reps i still have to go heavier next time. Looking forward to that!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 18, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Congrats on the PR!



Thanks dude!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 20, 2011)

120kg front squat is more then I've seen anybody else do on here, great work gaz


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 22, 2011)

*1. Sumo Speed Deadlifts*
10 x 2 x 100kg / 220lbs

*2a. Squats (to bench)*
3 x 60kg / 132lbs
3 x 70kg / 154lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 90kg / 198lbs
3 x 100kg / 220lbs
3 x 105kg / 231lbs
3 x 110kg / 242lbs
3 x 115kg / 253lbs
3 x 120kg / 264lbs
3 x 125kg / 275lbs
3 x 130kg / 286lbs
3 x 135kg / 297lbs
3 x 140kg / 308lbs
2 x 145kg / 319lbs
2 x 150kg / 330lbs
1 x 155kg / 341lbs
1 x 160kg / 352lbs
1 x 165kg / 363lbs
0 x 170kg / 374lbs - FAIL

*2b. Pullups*
19 x 3 = 54 Reps @ BW

*3. Bench Press*
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
5 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
5 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs
12 x 87.5kg / 192.5lbs

*4. Face Pulls*
5 x 10 x 57.2lbs

***

Left the gym after squats to go buy some mass gainer with a friend (he drove us there) then came back and did bench and face pulls. Still got this finished in 2 hours, haha.

Pleased with the squats. Not too bad a weight considering the amount of sets i did. Just goes to show how much difference depth makes! Shooting for my old PR of 180kg / 400lbs on this in the next month or two then on to 200kg. Using these mainly to get my upper back used to stabilizing heavy weights in the ATG squat.

Bench was much improved from last time, smashed it today. Probably had another rep in me to be honest but felt unstable at the top of the 12th so racked it. Next time will be doing 200+ pounds on those. Yikes.

Good workout. Got my mass gainer and did a food shop - lets bulk.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> 120kg front squat is more then I've seen anybody else do on here, great work gaz



Thanks dude! Still experimenting with different ways to front squat. Hopefully i can increase the weight when i find the right one and get into a groove!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 22, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Shooting for my old PR of 180kg / 400lbs on this in the next month or two then on to 200kg.



At this rate you'll get that shit in no time!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm on a bulk and I've adding 5lbs in the last month or so, found that body can't eat clean and bulk I need to eat lots of bad stuff to get those extra calories in my body


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 23, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> At this rate you'll get that shit in no time!



Hope so! Squatting a lot is fuckin tough, haha!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 23, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I'm on a bulk and I've adding 5lbs in the last month or so, found that body can't eat clean and bulk I need to eat lots of bad stuff to get those extra calories in my body



Tell me about it. This is my diet for today:

MEAL 1:
4 Wheat Biscuits
2 Cups Whole Milk
2 Tbsp Honey
1 Banana

MEAL 2:
2 Scoops Mutant Mass

MEAL 3:
4 Slices Wholemeal Bread
80g Whole Peanut Butter
25g Blackcurrant Jam
2 Apples
2 Squares Dark Chocolate

MEAL 4:
90g King Prawns
100ml Light Coconut Milk
50g Thai Green Curry Paste
1/2 Onion
1/2 Peshwari Naan Bread
2 Chillis

MEAL 5:
2 Scoops Mutant Mass

MEAL 6:
4 Scrambled Eggs

Meal 7:
60g Whey Protein
2 Tbsp Avacado Oil

***

Breakdown:

4235 kCal
- 163g Fat (58g Sat, 58g Mono, 10g Poly)
- 497g Carbs (162g Sugar)
- 212g Protein
- 45g Fibre

Bulking is fun.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 23, 2011)

Bonus picture: Jackass on a beach.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 23, 2011)

Less said about the picture the better haha, any new articles soon.....maybe about squatting as you seem to be doing alot of it lately?
The westside program I'm on at the min has helped me with my squat and ESP my deadlift. Couple of months back I'd never deadlifted over 135kg and now I'm up to 155kg as of last week and feeling like there's more to come too!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 23, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Bonus picture: Jackass on a beach.




LOL! Nice! 

Your buddy on the right looks like he's trying to change the channel.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Bonus picture: Jackass on a beach.


 

I hear penicillin  will take care of that burning sensation in the crotch.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 25, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I hear penicillin  will take care of that burning sensation in the crotch.



Do i just pour it on my junk?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 25, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> LOL! Nice!
> 
> Your buddy on the right looks like he's trying to change the channel.



Haha, he's seen that show way too many times.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Less said about the picture the better haha, any new articles soon.....maybe about squatting as you seem to be doing alot of it lately?
> The westside program I'm on at the min has helped me with my squat and ESP my deadlift. Couple of months back I'd never deadlifted over 135kg and now I'm up to 155kg as of last week and feeling like there's more to come too!



Nice work mate! That's a great increase! Keep lifting 

Still working on that strongman article. Its massive, haha. Should be up soon!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 25, 2011)

Good, I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 26, 2011)

Wednesday:

*1. Push Press*
10 x 2 x 50kg / 110lbs

*2a. Zercher Squats*
3 x 20kg / 44lbs
3 x 25kg / 55lbs
3 x 30kg / 66lbs
3 x 50kg / 110lbs
3 x 55kg / 121lbs
3 x 60kg / 132lbs
3 x 65kg / 143lbs
3 x 70kg / 154lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 90kg / 198lbs
2 x 100kg / 220lbs
2 x 105kg / 231lbs
2 x 110kg / 242lbs
1 x 115kg / 253lbs
1 x 120kg / 264lbs
0 x 125kg / 275lbs - FAIL

*2b. Pullups*
15 x 3 = 45 Reps @ BW

*3a. Bent Over Rows*
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 92.5kg / 203.5lbs
5 x 92.5kg / 203.5lbs
5 x 92.5kg / 203.5lbs
8 x 92.5kg / 203.5lbs

*3b. Overhead DB Tricep Extensions*
5 x 10 x 25kg / 55lbs

***

This was a fairly bad workout. Pleased with the rows but not feeling the Zerchers that time. Will probably drop these for another day of front squats.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 26, 2011)

Today:

*1. Banded Rows*
8 x 3 x EFS Grey Band

*2a. ATG Squats*
3 x 60kg / 132lbs
3 x 65kg / 143lbs
3 x 70kg / 154lbs
3 x 75kg / 165lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 85kg / 187lbs
3 x 90kg / 198lbs
3 x 95kg / 209lbs
3 x 100kg / 220lbs
3 x 105kg / 231lbs
3 x 110kg / 242lbs
3 x 115kg / 253lbs
3 x 120kg / 264lbs
3 x 125kg / 275lbs
3 x 130kg / 286lbs
1 x 135kg / 297lbs
1 x 145kg / 319lbs
1 x 150kg / 330lbs
1 x 155kg / 341lbs - PR!

*2b. Pullups*
20 x 3 = 60 Reps @ BW

*3a. Military Press*
5 x 50kg / 110lbs
5 x 70kg / 154lbs
5 x 70kg / 154lbs
5 x 70kg / 154lbs
6 x 70kg / 154lbs

*3b. BB Power Shrugs*
10 x 180kg / 396lbs
10 x 180kg / 396lbs
10 x 180kg / 396lbs
10 x 200kg / 440lbs
10 x 200kg / 440lbs

***

As crap as that other workout was, this one was awesome. After reading some squat articles by Dave Tate i corrected a few weaknesses in my setup. Namely, not squatting the bar out of the racks with my knees while setting up, but standing with my hips underneath the bar and pushing my hips through to get it out. Also trying to lead with my chest more out of the hole.

Whatever i did it worked, managed 3 reps upto my 1RM from a few weeks ago, and beat last week's 1RM by 10kg / 22lbs!!!! Not only that, but my ATG squat is now only 10kg / 22lbs less than my parallel squat to bench depth. Crazy.

Military went well, though hard. This is getting heavy now so we'll see what happens next time. A friend of mine was doing power shrugs in the next station so i worked in with him - power shrugs are an explosive slant to BB shrugs where you use hip drive and a little triple extension type explosive power (a la cleans/snatches) to get a heavier weight up. These slaughtered my traps, i found it hard to eat dinner tonight.

Knackered now, will train monday or tuesday. Time for the weekend!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yup. You're pretty much a badass these days. Holy shit man.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2011)

Damn, 3 sets of 20 BW pull ups? Nice.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 26, 2011)

Really impressive squatting


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 29, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> Yup. You're pretty much a badass these days. Holy shit man.



Hahaha, thanks dude. My ass is not yet bad enough for my liking!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 29, 2011)

fufu said:


> Damn, 3 sets of 20 BW pull ups? Nice.



No, the other way - i did 20 sets of 3.

Just to make sure though, i did three max sets of BW pullups yesterday and did 20/12/15 though so almost there, haha!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 29, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Really impressive squatting



Thanks mate! This insane frequency is really ironing out my form and technique. Im learning something every workout.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 29, 2011)

*1. Speed Bench*
8 x 3 x 60kg / 132lbs

*2a. Front Squats*
3 x 50kg / 110lbs
3 x 55kg / 121lbs
3 x 60kg / 132lbs
3 x 65kg / 143lbs
3 x 70kg / 154lbs
3 x 75kg / 165lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 85kg / 187lbs
3 x 90kg / 198lbs
3 x 95kg / 209lbs
2 x 100kg / 220lbs
2 x 105kg / 231lbs
2 x 110kg / 242lbs
1 x 115kg / 253lbs
1 x 120kg / 264lbs
1 x 125kg / 275lbs
1 x 130kg / 286lbs - PR

*2b. Pullups*
17 x 3 = 51 Reps @ BW (89kg / 196lbs)

*3a. Romanian Deadlifts*
5 x 120kg / 264lbs
5 x 165kg / 363lbs
4 x 165kg / 363lbs

*3b. DB Hammer Curls*
3 x 10 x 20kg / 44lbs

*4. Deadlifts*
3 x 180kg / 396lbs

***

Rough and smooth today. VERY pleased with the front squats, they felt so much smoother and faster than last time. Managed to add quite a lot to my 1RM today. I'm shooting for over 300lbs in the next few weeks. I think the top three front squats in my gym are 485, 330, and one in the middle of those. Targets!

The speed bench was also a lot faster today, got into a groove with it. Unfortunately, because of the lower back strain of front squats my RDLs were horrific. Couldn't keep it arched at all. Managed a few dirty sets then called it. I'll drop back to 150kg and build up again i think.

Finished off with a heavy set of regular deads just to punish myself for being a pussy and having to cut the RDLs short. Filthy filthy reps but they went up fast. My lower back was basically jelly at this point. Back squats on wednesday!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 29, 2011)

How are the legs looking then Gaz? Are you seeing any size or definition change, even though I can see strength Is your main focus?!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 29, 2011)

We need to change your name to Captain Squat'a'lot

Congrats on all the PR's, this program is obviously working.


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> We need to change your name to Captain Squat'a'lot
> 
> Congrats on all the PR's, this program is obviously working.



 Then Gaz can do that same pose that Capt' Morgan does???


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 5, 2011)

So things happen. Shit goes wrong. And sometimes shit happens and things  go wrong. The good news is that last week i got a 160kg / 352lbs ATG  back squat. The bad news is that I saw a video of my squats and dear  lord. Depth is great, setup is great, lower back tucks under and  basically folds in half and is basically a herniated disc waiting to  happen. I also hurt my rotator cuff somehow.

Took a few days off, spoke with my boss and resident badass Dave, and he  drew me up a workout to improve my lower back flexibility and general  squat-ready flexibility/mobility. I will inflict this on myself on  Friday. I built a program around it that i'm pretty happy with, but for now heavy squatting is out. I'm bummed but it has to be done. I'd rather come back in a few months and get 160kg with a perfect squat. Shit, i've done enough squatting lately to free-ride me for a while, haha.

Anyway, today:


*Cycle 1 - Week 1 - Workout A*

*Warmup*
Glute Bridge x20
Shoulder Dislocations x10
3 Rounds

Lower Back Stretch x20sec
Y/T/A x10
3 Rounds

Bike 5:00

*1. Deadlifts off 6" Blocks*
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 140kg / 308lbs
5 x 180kg / 396lbs

5 x 1 x 200kg / 440lbs

*2. DE Bench*
8 x 2 x 55kg / 121lbs

*3. Seated BB Shoulder Press*
5 x 20kg / 44lbs
5 x 50kg / 110lbs
5 x 60kg / 132lbs

5 x 3 x 70kg / 154lbs

*4. Hammer Strength Seated Rows*
3 x 8 x 100kg / 220lbs

*5. Palloff Press*
3 x 12 x 16kg / 35.2lbs

*Cooldown*
Foam Rolling
Static Stretching

***

Great workout. Deadlifts were off 6" boxes with the bar just below my knees. I like these way better than rack pulls and i managed a pretty good weight for the singles considering my 1RM is only 20lbs more than this.

Never done seated shoulder press before so i'm still feeling it out, but wasn't a bad weight really! Weird weird exercise. The accessory is whatever i feel like doing so today i did machine rows and core stuff.

The way this works is i'll do a variation of deads/bench working up to 5 singles at what's probably 90% for that exercise, then increase it for the following two weeks of a three week cycle. At that point i'll switch the exercises. The only time i do regular bench and deads is for speed stuff, which also increases load on a three week cycle. I'll also do five triples of a press and a row on their respective days after the speed stuff. Then accessory.

The other two days in the program are conditioning (yeah, you read right) and that squat rehab session.

LETS DO THIS.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 5, 2011)

Cheer up Skippy. It will be a small moment in time where you'll have to back off on the heavy things. Think of this time as a way to get better on something else. 
Be happy you haven't got a herniated disc-it sucks trust me.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 5, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> The good news is that last week i got a 160kg / 352lbs ATG  back squat. The bad news is that I saw a video of my squats and dear  lord. Depth is great, setup is great, lower back tucks under and  basically folds in half and is basically a herniated disc waiting to  happen.



At least you caught it before something really bad happened.  I'm sure with your resourcefulness, you'll come up with a plan to remedy that.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 5, 2011)

The same thing was happening to me with atg squats, that's why now I squat to just below parallel with a box underneath me to measure depth


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 7, 2011)

Bah, have pulled my trap. Not badly, but christ. Hurts!

Have had physio, got another appointment next week.

Gonna be taking it easy for a while, my body is obviously trying to tell me something. So many setbacks lately.


----------



## trapzilla (Sep 9, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Bah, have pulled my trap. Not badly, but christ. Hurts!
> 
> Have had physio, got another appointment next week.
> 
> Gonna be taking it easy for a while, my body is obviously trying to tell me something. So many setbacks lately.


 
hey man shit happens. I missed meals due to exams, went into the gym tired injured my shoulder, rested up went back hurt it worse. was out for 2 weeks with that and then got ill for another 2 weeks. 

Take your time coming back its going to be an uphill battle for me now, but i'm going in all guns blazing, come back and with your knowledge and brains you will be better than ever in no time Gaz. 

On a more positive note, how the hell do you not pop on a 120kg zercher squat!

what do you think is weird about seated presses?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words all, ive trained harder than ever the last few months and it's finally come back at me. I'm re-assessing my goals right now. Think it's time for a new focus for a while. Trap is feeling alright today  still tight as hell though!

Trapz - Lol, i pretty much did pop during that squat. It was insane. I want to get that as a Zercher lift at some point (deadlift the bar onto your knees them squat it up). The seated press was just because i've never done it before. Had to get the rack/bench position right so i could get my head through without hitting the supports, had to change the way i pressed through my shoulders to keep stable etc. Great movement for pure pressing i think!


----------



## trapzilla (Sep 11, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Trapz - Lol, i pretty much did pop during that squat. It was insane. I want to get that as a Zercher lift at some point (deadlift the bar onto your knees them squat it up). The seated press was just because i've never done it before. Had to get the rack/bench position right so i could get my head through without hitting the supports, had to change the way i pressed through my shoulders to keep stable etc. Great movement for pure pressing i think!


 
Oh okay i see what you mean. I struggle with standing presses i think as i've only done them seated and so i arch into the lift more than i should.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 13, 2011)

MONDAY:

*Warmup:*
1. Glute Bridges 3x20 // Shoulder Dislocations 3x10
2. Knee Pushout Squats BW 3x10 // YTA's 3x10
3. Bulgarian Split Squats BW 3x5 // Hanging Leg Raise 3x10
4. Pullups x30
5. Pushups x30
(20:00 Max)

*Workout:*
1. Thick DB Push Press - x3 Per Arm @ 40kg / 88lbs
2. BB Push Press - x5 @ 60kg / 132lbs
(Max Rounds in 30:00 = 8 Rounds)

*Cooldown:*
1. Single Leg Hypers 3x10 // Reverse Hypers 3x10
2. Foam Rolling
3. Static Stretching

***

Me no likey the cardio. Overall pleased with this, kinda like an overhead medley for half an hour because it was a fantastic idea to superset push press with...push press. Pressed the dumbell overhead 48 times, the barbell 40 times, and did at least 24 cleans in there between them.

Was dripping, tired, and my shoulders are still aching from the impact of the DB. My thumbs too, it's a pretty thick handle.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 13, 2011)

TODAY

*Warmup:*
1. Glute Bridges 3x20 // Shoulder Dislocations 3x10
2. Knee Pushout Squats BW 3x10 // YTA's 3x10
3. Bulgarian Split Squats BW 3x5 // Hanging Leg Raise 3x10
4. Pullups x30
5. Pushups x30
(20:00 Max)

*Workout:*
1. Deadlifts - x3 @ 140kg / 308lbs
2. Sandbag Carry - 30mtr @ 75kg / 165lbs
(Max Rounds in 30:00 = 12 Rounds)

*Cooldown:*
1. Single Leg Hypers 3x10 // Reverse Hypers 3x10
2. Foam Rolling
3. Static Stretching

***

This was even harder than yesterday despite getting more rounds. Overall did 36 deadlifts and carried the bag nearly 400 metres. I shouldered it sometimes and bearhugged it sometimes, but it was split into two 15mtr lengths - the turn is always the worst part.

Right shoulder is now a mass of bruising and burst blood vessels.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 13, 2011)

So yeah, with the impending need to train a bit lighter and let my  numerous twinges get back to normal, the fact that i'm getting a bit fat  for even me, and my conditioning has let me down at the last two comps -  its time to smash medleys every single session.

Pretty much every workout will be a two or three stage medley for 30  minutes. I've split up that rehab squat session into my warmup and  cooldown so will be getting on with that until i feel ready to squat  again.

On those lines, the laboratory test for this program is simple: only use  what an old-time strongman would be able to use. That means no rack, no  bench, no bands or chains, i'm working on the pretense that they only  had fixed barbells so won't be changing the weight on the bar, i may use  blocks (partial deads etc) and chalk.

So basically will just be using "fixed" bars, dumbells, kettlebells,  sacks, barrels, stones, and the floor. If i want to do something i'll  have to get it into that position on my own. OHP for example will  require a clean etc.

Have also dropped calories to 2800 dropping below 3k for the first time  since i was about 20. Is it any wonder i have a power belly?

Stay tuned for the exciting conclusion.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 13, 2011)

Read this yesterday: T NATION | Training Lab LiVESPILL kind of reminded me of old school SM training


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 13, 2011)

That's an awesome article, thanks for that!

Thats basically what i'm gonna be doing from here on in. The way i've set it up is:

Monday - Overhead day
Tuesday - Deadlift Day
Thursday - Bench/Row Day
Friday - Leg Day

The overhead is obvious - put something over your head. Deadlifts are also obvious. Bench/Row day is gonna focus on the horizontal plane (somehow), and leg day will be some type of squat and some type of hamstring-dominant exercise.

Apart from that i expect every workout will be different. May repeat some if i think i can improve on it.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 15, 2011)

*Warmup:*
1. Glute Bridges 3x20 // Shoulder Dislocations 3x10
2. Knee Pushout Squats BW 3x10 // YTA's 3x10
3. Bulgarian Split Squats BW 3x5 // Hanging Leg Raise 3x10
4. Pullups x30
5. Pushups x30
(20:00 Max)

*Workout (80kg / 176lbs BB):*
1. Floor Press - x5
2. Pendlay Rows - x3
3. Hang Cleans x1
(Max Rounds in 30:00 = 12 Rounds)

*Cooldown:*
1. Single Leg Hypers 3x10 // Reverse Hypers 3x10
2. Foam Rolling
3. Static Stretching

***

Fun one today, really enjoyed this. Was less cardio intensive than the last two but was a lot more difficult in terms of maintaining strength throughout the workout. Floor press near the end of the workout was absolute hell. Face was going red and seeing stars and shit. Last hang clean was also pretty filthy.

Absolutely broken now. Need some food.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 15, 2011)

Since when has 30 pull ups been a warm up?


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 15, 2011)

When your a beast like Gaz I guess your view on warmups can be off by a bit.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 15, 2011)

Gaz, a few questions sorry:

1 do you wear a weightlifting belt ever?

2 if so where is the best place to get them over here?

3 how does a belt help your lifts, how  much weight difference dies it make to your lifts? 

Anyone else got something to share on these will be welcome too


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 16, 2011)

30 Pullups isn't a walk in the park by any means, but its a good way to get your back nice and warm!

Also - i wear them on squat/dead singles only, or if i'm in a comp i wear one pretty much constantly. They make absolutely zero difference to the weight i can lift but they will stop your lower back rounding somewhat.

More useful on the squat than the deadlift really, since you should be breathing into your belly and using valsalva (sp?) on squats anyway your belly will push into the belt and help support your back and keep you tight.

Half of it is a mental thing, i'm sure. I know people who use it for heavy events like log press and conan's wheel, too.

Literally, get them from anywhere so long as they're heavy duty looking.

www.strengthshop.co.uk

and

Pullum Sports for Weightlifting and Strongman Gym Equipment

Are both good sites. The York leather ones are good too, and most places sell them.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 16, 2011)

*Warmup:*
1. Glute Bridges 3x20 // Shoulder Dislocations 3x10
2. Knee Pushout Squats BW 3x10 // YTA's 3x10
3. Bulgarian Split Squats BW 3x5 // Hanging Leg Raise 3x10
4. Pullups x30
5. Pushups x30
(20:00 Max)

*Workout (60kg / 132lbs Axel):*
1. Zercher Squats - x5
2. Zercher Goodmornings - x5
(Max Rounds in 30:00 = 10 Rounds)

*Cooldown:*
1. Single Leg Hypers 3x10 // Reverse Hypers 3x10
2. Foam Rolling
3. Static Stretching

***

Pretty difficult. Was a cool idea but felt awkward as shit, haha. Had to deadlift the bar to my knees and rack it before squatting it up due to my "no power rack" policy at the moment. Very weird.

All but two rounds did i go straight into goodmornings after the squats without putting it down. Sometimes my arms were just too slippery so had to reset.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 16, 2011)

No power rack policy?  sounds dumb.  Probably a liability insurance thing.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 16, 2011)

We have power racks at the gym, i'm just not using them. Having a lot more fun in the gym than i can remember


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 16, 2011)

FYI, your getbodybuilding program is kicking my ass 

Only week 2 but really like it so far. You new training looks pretty intersting as well.


----------



## Flathead (Nov 8, 2011)

Long time no talk!!! Still smashing plates I see!!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/144050-gazhole-road-beastdom.html

Over here bro!


----------

